# Diablo 3 eine Entäuschung?



## Qualrath (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Allseits!

Ich bin in der Diablo Reihe ein "Alter Hase". Ich habe mit großer Freude und Motivation von Anfang an gespielt und hab mich eigentlich riesig auf den dritten Teil gefreut. Jetzt habe ich mal über einen Gästepaß das Spiel ausprobiert und bin maßlos enttäuscht. Was mir fehlt ist das ich meinen Charakter nicht mehr nach meiner Entscheidung selbst skillen kann. In den Teilen davor war das Tolle herum zu experimentieren mit welchen Charakterpunkten welche Skillung am besten funktionierte. Jetzt ist es nur mehr ein ööödes raufleveln. Auch das ich nicht mehr selbst entscheiden kann auf welche Fähigkeiten ich meinen Char spezialisiere macht das Ganze für mich langweilig. Ich hatte in D2 echten Spaß daran z.B. die Zauberin in den unterschiedlichen Fertigkeitsbäumen auszuprobieren und welche Spielweise am besten war usw.



Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich mich da täusche bzw. das auf höheren Leveln interessanter wird? Ob durch die Runen usw der Charakter besser zu "individualisieren" ist?


Danke für sinnvolle Antworten 


Gruß Qualrath


----------



## BoP78 (25. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin jetzt Lvl 55 und muss sagen es passt schon ganz gut.

Ich hab bisher schon einige Skill- / Runenkombis versucht und alle haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

Sicherlich hätte ein klassisches Punktesystem auch seine Vorzüge, aber IMO kann man schon gut individualisieren.

Auf Normal dachte ich auch noch "ok - eine Skillung einstellen und bei der bleib ich dann", aber mittlerweile (Akt 2 Hölle) muss ich schon öfter mal wieder
situationsabhängig rumbasteln.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2012)

Verstehe nicht so ganz wo genau das Problem liegt... du kannst doch noch immer verschiedene Skillungen spielen und ausprobieren. Bei nahezu jedem Boss skille ich auf die individuellen Fähigkeiten um bzw. reagiere auf Mitspieler damit das Setup am besten passt.

Interessant wird es allerdings erst ab Hölle - vorher kannst auch ungeskillt durcheiern, überspitzt formuliert. 

EDIT: Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen es ist mit DIII individueller geworden als es noch mit DII der Fall war.


----------



## floppydrive (25. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe hier wird kein Flamethread draus wenn Nicnak das entdeckt.

Also du hast sehr wohl eine große Auswahl für deinen Charakter, jeder Spell hat unterschiedliche Runen die ihn oft verändern, so kann der Eisstrahl von der Zauberin z.b. zum AOE Slow werden. Gerade in D3 hast du in der Hinsicht viel mehr Auswahl und musst ab Hölle deine Fähigkeiten oft an Kämpfe mit einzelnen Gegner anpassen.

Früher habe ich D2 auch hart gesuchtet und du wirst als alter Veteran auch von D3 begeistert sein, gerade in Hölle und Inferno darfst du zeigen was du kannst 

Der Gästepass zeigt halt nur eine kleine Einführung zum Spiel und man hat noch nicht so die Auswahl und kann mit den Spells jonglieren.



&#8364;dit: Gerade das Bild gefunden was ich gestern schon suchte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## odinxd (25. Mai 2012)

Hi, zu mir: ich bin kein alter Diablo-Hase^^ habe nun erst mit Teil 3 angefangen.

Mein empfinden ist sehr gut, ich finde diesen Teil besser als erwartet. Nun habe ich halt nicht die Erfahrung aus Teil 2 und dem skillsystem aber verstanden habe ich es so, das vergeben Talente nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden können. Von daher finde ich dieses System sogar ziemlich gut und für meinen Geschmack interessanter als einen klassischen Skillbaum. Zum einen halte ich die Vielfalt für höher, da ich ja zu jeder Attacke Runen habe und zum anderen kann ich, wenn es knackig wird, erstmal etwas grübeln wie ich die Attacken verändern könnte um den nächsten Mob zu schaffen.

Für mich also keine Enttäuschung, eher alle Erwartungen übertroffen


----------



## BoP78 (25. Mai 2012)

Ohja - das Bild von Floppy sagt schon viel aus^^

Das Problem, das mir bei einem Punktesystem auch wieder in den Sinn kommt, ist das, dass es wahrscheinlich "Die" Skillung gibt, alle anderen sind einfach weniger stark. Ich denke das wird vielen bei WoW MoP auch klar werden, auch wenn sie jetzt noch über das neue Talentsystem rumwhinen "viel weniger Freiheiten mimimi".


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Mai 2012)

Bin insgesamt mit Diablo 3 recht zufrieden. Leider scheitert es gerade an gescheitem Zeitmanagement, nach dem Tod von Diablo auf Normal tatsächlich weiter zu machen, gestern jedoch waren wir einige Minuten zu viert in Alptraum unterwegs (nachdem ich mich verklickt habe und bei einem Real-ID-Freund im Spiel gelandet bin) und es ist und bleibt ganz nett.

Teilweise schwankt meine Meinung wirklich mit den Fähigkeiten. Auf der einen Seite gibt es ein "zu viel", da ich den Archon nutzen will, sobald ich die Spiegelbilder aktiviert habe, teilweise ist da ein "zu wenig", wo ich auf keine meiner 2 Hauptfähigkeiten überhaupt Lust habe, da jede ihre Vor- und Nachteile hat. Alleine dieses Magiegeschoss. Kaum hat man die Gabelungrune drin, stehen die nächsten 50 Gegner hintereinander und gleich 2 Schläge gehen ins nichts, 2 Minuten später stehen alle verteilt, wenn man das durchschlagende Magiegeschoss drin hat.

Kommt ein Champion-Gegner, hab ich natürlich 2 AoE-Fähigkeiten wie den Kettenblitz drin, bei 100ten Gegnern nen Froststrahl, der immer stärker wird.

Ich habe alleine gestern in den gut 2 Stunden rund 50 Mal die Fähigkeit gewechselt, alles durchprobiert, bin von den taktischen Möglichkeiten wirklich begeistert, andererseits empfinde ich immer wieder eine gewisse Gelangweiltheit von eigentlich allen Fähigkeiten, da diese Masse teilweise dann doch eintönig wird, wenn es nur "eine" Lösung für einen Gegner gibt, man z. B. in den allermeisten Fällen auf arkane Kugeln zurückgreift, weil alle anderen Fähigkeiten kanalisieren und das Mana viel weiter runterziehen und so teilweise andere Fähigkeiten entfallen. Da ist der Mana-Abzugssprung durch die Kugeln einfach besser meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Catagena (25. Mai 2012)

@TE
ich sehe es genauso. Aber es gibt noch drei Punkte (ausser der uncoolen Grafik), die ich noch viel schlimmer finde.

1. Man kann nicht mehr entscheiden, mit wem man spielen möchte da man und man kann nicht sehen welche Spiele überhaupt offen sind. In D1 und D2 konnte man Spiele mit Namen erstellen und auch auf Bedarf mit Passwort versehen. Dieses System fand ich viel besser. 
2. In D2 hab ich immer Hardcore gespielt. In D3 gibt es leider keinen (mir bekannten) Weg ein Spiel schnell zu verlassen. 10 Sekunden und mehr bis zum Abmelden sind viel zu lang.
3. Die PvP - Komponente fehlt .. damit auch der Nervenkitzel 

Insgesamt eine Riesenenttäuschung - D3 hebt sich nicht hervor aus anderen "Metzel"-Spielen. Länger als drei Tage hat mich das Spiel nicht gefesselt ....


----------



## Nataku (25. Mai 2012)

Catagena schrieb:


> @TE
> ich sehe es genauso. Aber es gibt noch drei Punkte (ausser der uncoolen Grafik), die ich noch viel schlimmer finde.
> 
> 1. Man kann nicht mehr entscheiden, mit wem man spielen möchte da man und man kann nicht sehen welche Spiele überhaupt offen sind. In D1 und D2 konnte man Spiele mit Namen erstellen und auch auf Bedarf mit Passwort versehen. Dieses System fand ich viel besser.
> ...



Und das traust du dich tatsächlich öffentlich kundzutun? D2 HC spielen mit Alt F4 hatte NICHTS, aber auch GAR NICHTS mit Können zu tun. Allein dieser Satz disqualifiziert dich eigentlich schon als D2 Veteran. 

Btw, zu deinen andern Punkten: Du kannst immer noch jederzeit mit deinen Freunden spielen und nur mit denen, und neue gute Leute kannst du über offene Spiele finden, da siehst du auch direkt, ob sie was taugen oder nicht (in einer Lobby kann man das nicht wirklich). Und PvP wird nachgepatcht, wurd schon angekündigt. Solltest du allerdings auf das alte PK-System aus sein, tjo, dann bist du ganz im Kellerloch des Niveaus verschwunden.^^


----------



## Sethek (25. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte auch so meine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Skillsystem - bis zur open beta hab ich mich überhaupt nicht über das Spiel informiert, dementsprechend war dann die Kluft zwischen Erwartung und Wirklichkeit.
Irgendwann hab ich mich davon verabschiedet, ein Rollenspiel zu erwarten, und von da an hatte ich einen Riesenspaß.
Durch die Runen ist man v.a. in höheren Stufen in der Lage, wirklich individuelle builds zusammenzunageln (wobei meine Primärklasse - Hexendoktor - da noch ein wenig arg eingeschränkt ist dank zweier "must-haves" und zahlreicher nicht mehr funktionierender skills (alles, was mit pets zu tun hat).

Die "Kunst" dabei ist, so gut wie möglich auf Eventualitäten vorbereitet zu sein (analog Doofkatze's Post also ein Build zu haben, das bei allem Fokus auf Einzelziel oder AE auch mit dem jeweils anderen Problem gut klarkommt) oder aber genau zu wissen, was einen erwartet und dementsprechend Fähigkeiten einzupacken.

Wenn überhaupt dann nervt mich an dem ganzen, dass ich meinen Valor-buff komplett verliere, wenn ich skills ändere - das haut mir nämlich auch so richtig auf die Zwölf, denn mein VQ-ZOMGbearrs-build brauch ich in Bosskämpfen eher nicht anbringen.


----------



## Catagena (25. Mai 2012)

Nataku schrieb:


> Und das traust du dich tatsächlich öffentlich kundzutun? D2 HC spielen mit Alt F4 hatte NICHTS, aber auch GAR NICHTS mit Können zu tun. Allein dieser Satz disqualifiziert dich eigentlich schon als D2 Veteran.
> 
> Btw, zu deinen andern Punkten: Du kannst immer noch jederzeit mit deinen Freunden spielen und nur mit denen, und neue gute Leute kannst du über offene Spiele finden, da siehst du auch direkt, ob sie was taugen oder nicht (in einer Lobby kann man das nicht wirklich). Und PvP wird nachgepatcht, wurd schon angekündigt. Solltest du allerdings auf das alte PK-System aus sein, tjo, dann bist du ganz im Kellerloch des Niveaus verschwunden.^^



All das dürfte Geschmackssache sein ... ich glaube nicht, das es einen HC-Char in D2 gegeben hat, der nicht irgendwann mal mit "ESC" / "Spiel beenden" das Spiel mehr oder weniger hastig verlassen mußte. Wenn du das behauptest, nie gemacht zu haben, wirst du vermutlich auch nie einen Char > lvl 60 gehabt haben. Warum sollte ich dies also nicht kundtun ?
Ich fand das System mit der Lobby einfach besser ... ich will mir zwar die Leute aussuchen können, mit denen ich spiele aber ich will nicht nur mit Leuten spielen, die ich eh schon kenne.
Zum PvP ... ein Battleground (noch eines) brauch ich wirklich nicht - da kann man beliebig ausstauschbar WOW-BG'S, Drakensang BG'S oder LoL spielen - im Grunde war das System in D1 noch das Beste .... "friendly fire" war möglich und man konnte jeden Mitspieler ohne Ankündigung angreifen. Nervenkitzel pur - natürlich verzerrt durch die vielen Hacker in D1.

Seltsam, das jeder Meinungsäußerung gleich mit persönlichen Nickeligkeiten beantwortet wird.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2012)

Catagena schrieb:


> 2. In D2 hab ich immer Hardcore gespielt. In D3 gibt es leider keinen (mir bekannten) Weg ein Spiel schnell zu verlassen. 10 Sekunden und mehr bis zum Abmelden sind viel zu lang.
> 
> 3. Die PvP - Komponente fehlt .. damit auch der Nervenkitzel


Also erst einmal ist es auch nicht Sinn der Sache das Spiel schnell zu verlassen nur weil man gerade eins auf die Mütze bekommt. Zum Glück hat Blizz die 10s eingeführt!

Und des weiteren gewinnt der HC-Modus dadurch unglaublich viel und beschert somit auch den bei dir vermissten Nervenkitzel - also beim Skelettkönig gestern hab ich schon ein paar Minuten gebraucht bis ich ihm die Mütze aufsetzte.
xD

PvP wird kommen, ist bereits angekündigt - wobei es da auch nicht in Richtung eSports geht sondern lediglich der Spass im Vordergrund steht. Zu viel würde ich da also nicht erwarten. 

EDIT: In DII nicht einmal das Spiel vorzeitig verlassen - wenn es vorbei war, dann war es auch vorbei! Und auch richtig ist, dass ich nie einen 60er auf HC hatte - ihn hochzuschummeln liesse mich da allerdings auch nicht vor Stolz strotzen.


----------



## Qualrath (25. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank an Alle! Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das Spiel von der Gratisvariante zur Zahlvariante upgraden werde. Aber jetzt habe ich mal ein "Gefühl" dafür bekommen und werde noch einen weiteren Char versuchen.

@floppydrive: Danke für das Vergleichsbild^^


----------



## justblue (25. Mai 2012)

Ich empfinde es als durchaus positiv, dass man nicht jedes Mal einen Char hochleveln muss, wenn man eine neue Skillung ausprobieren will oder wenn ein Patch die alte Skillung unbrauchbar gemacht hat. Das mag jetzt wieder den bösen Casuals in die Hände spielen, aber nicht jeder hat so viel Zeit, um diesen Unfug mitzumachen.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich hoffe hier wird kein Flamethread draus wenn Nicnak das entdeckt.
> ...
> Der Gästepass zeigt halt nur eine kleine Einführung zum Spiel und man hat noch nicht so die Auswahl und kann mit den Spells jonglieren.



Haha genau das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht, ich habe erst gedacht er hätte ihn sogar erstellt xD

Und ja, wenn man mit dem Gästepass ein paar Level macht bekommt man rein gar nichts mit vom richtigen Spielgefühl meiner Meinung nach. Deswegen waren nach der Beta auch so viele so Maßlos enttäuscht.
Ich finde es mittlerweile auch Recht "komplex" sag ich mal. Ich spiele nen Barbaren, hab aber jetzt auch andere Klassen angefangen mit denen sich schon auf niedrigem Level sehr viel verschiedenes ausprobieren lässt.


----------



## Remaire (25. Mai 2012)

Das mit den Skills ist doch die gleiche Schiene die Blizzard mit Mop fährt.
Halt einfach mist.


----------



## Nicnak (26. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich hoffe hier wird kein Flamethread draus wenn Nicnak das entdeckt.



Namecalling -.- btw.


*Meiner* Meinung nach ist dass die beste Veränderung in D3, auch wenn es aus *meinen* Augen *mir* persönlich immernoch zu wenig ist.

Habe mal im Buffed Cast gehört das Blizz nach langer Entwicklungszeit das komplette Skillsystem über den Haufen geworfen hat.

Aber verstehe dein Anliegen schon. Vielleicht bringt Blizzard ja noch nen Editor raus wie in Wc3/Sc2 und die Fanbase bastelt so ein System mit Skilltrees.
Würde bestimmt einigen liegen, anderen nicht. Aber jedem das Seine.

Dann wird man seinen Char nach zich Stunden Spielzeit verskillen können um neu anzufangen. Aber wens Leuten gefällt, wieso nicht??


----------



## myadictivo (26. Mai 2012)

das skill/runensystem macht wirklich spass und bietet möglichkeiten auch einfach mal zu testen, was neues auszuprobieren und erlaubt verschiedene spielweisen.

allerdings : es ist nicht mehr möglich durch einfach weiter leveln wie in d2 seine skills und attribute einfach weiter zu pushen und somit eventuell "schlechtes" equip zu kompensieren. es läuft im endeffekt also alles auf deine ausrüstung hinaus. und das ist wiederrum ein punkt der mich persönlich grade ziemlich anstinkt.

während meiner levelzeit (2 chars auf 60) habe ich seltenst mal ein item gefunden oder geschmiedet, was für meine aktuelle levelrange brauchbar war. also wird man gezwungen im AH zu kaufen. man kann jetzt das AH als gegenstück zu den ganzen tradegames und handelsforen sehen, die es zu d2 auch gab. aber die ganze sache verkompliziert sich einfach dadurch, dass es keine standardisierten "BiS" items gibt wie bei d2. dort hat man einfach auf alp oder in hell irgendwann mf runs gemacht und immer die gleichen items gefarmt und entweder selbst genutzt oder zur ingame währung getauscht. sei es jetzt soj gewesen, runen oder gems. je nach patchstand.

legendär ist in d3 einfach meist fürn arsch. blau und rare bieten viel mehr. kein einheitliches wertesystem. auf hell kann man sich den wolf spielen, ich persönlich hab da noch nix gefunden was inferno einigermaßen erleichtern würde.
inferno akt1 fällt teilweise schon so zeug, dass man sich echt fragt ob man verarscht werden soll. außerdem die preise falls man im AH seinen inferno neuling ausrüsten möchte.. nein danke. ich hoffe es entwickelt sich wieder eine ingame tauschwährung.

auf der anderen seite explodieren wahrscheinlich die preise bald noch mehr, da die ganzen hardcore gamers million für million machen, casual-wenigspieler aber damit bei weitem nicht mithalten können. bin gespannt wohin sich der markt entwickelt.

ansonsten gefällt es mir ganz gut. abgesehn von div. balance geschichten spielt es sich im co-op doch sehr geschmeidig und bietet auch viele neue ideen, die mir gut gefallen. matchmaking könnte aber auch besser sein. warum kein channel mit öffentlichen games in denen ich auswählen kann wo ich rein will. so wird man random irgendwo rein geschmissen und läuft worst case zu zweit durch die pampa. die freundesliste und quickjoin option gefällt mir sau gut und ermöglicht einfaches zusammenspielen mit kumpel mit einem mausclick. so muss das sein.


----------



## Sethek (26. Mai 2012)

An der Stelle kann ichs gleich nochmal wiederholen: Ich finde das lootsystem daneben. So richtig.
In D2 gabs diese unglaubliche Vielfalt an Sets in allen Levelbereichen - ich fands TOLL, die zu sammeln (Und der Mann ist nunmal ein Jäger und Sammler ), dass es die nicht mehr gibt, kostet schon ne Menge Spielspaß für mich (grade wenns um Wiederspielfaktor geht).
Dann ist die dropmechanik auch nicht meins - zum einen fände ichs besser, wenn die Bosse die mit dem dicken loot, aber auch die mit der groben Kelle wären. Leider sind die ein Witz, verglichen mit so mancher randommob-Horde. Theoretisch sollten die randommobs ja auch das gute Zeug droppen - ich hab mich durch Inferno gequält mit meinem level 50-55 Krams, und 60er loot gibts irgendwie gar nicht, noch nicht mal unpassenden. Also hab ich nolens volens ne Million ins AH buttern müssen, nur um mich auszurüsten - scheinbar gibts das gute Zeug für Inferno auch nur da, und auch nur ab Akt 2. Auch Whimsyshire auf hell hat mich enttäuscht diesbezüglich...

Kurz und knapp, keine sets und extremer randomloot ohne Charme, Flair und Charakter ist die größte D3-Spaßbremse für mich.
Dann kommt noch die Serverinstabilität dazu - ich hab jeden Abend so 3, 4 extreme lagspikes, da geht dann 2, 3 Sekunden lang gar nichts. Unter der Prämisse und eingedenk dessen, dass 2, 3 Sekunden bereits so manchem Hell-random-Champion reichen, um den Spieler in hauchfeine Konfetti zu zerblasen, verbietet sich derzeit zumindest auch hardcore. Frust nicht aufgrund eigener Fehler sondern aufgrund des Servers? Nein danke.

Die "saving grace" des Spiels ist momentan für mich das Gruppenspiel und meine gut befüllte F-Liste - es spielt wirklich JEDER, den ich kenne, das Spiel.


----------



## Derulu (26. Mai 2012)

Zur Überschrift:

Defin...definin...definini....definitiv NEIN

(persönliche Meinung)


----------



## myadictivo (26. Mai 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> An der Stelle kann ichs gleich nochmal wiederholen: Ich finde das lootsystem daneben. So richtig.
> In D2 gabs diese unglaubliche Vielfalt an Sets in allen Levelbereichen - ich fands TOLL, die zu sammeln (Und der Mann ist nunmal ein Jäger und Sammler ), dass es die nicht mehr gibt, kostet schon ne Menge Spielspaß für mich (grade wenns um Wiederspielfaktor geht).



ich bin da etwas gespalten. auf der einen seite bin ich froh, dass es die rares gibt mit vielen affixen und die besser sind als sets und legendär. somit rennt wenigstens nicht jeder mit den selben items rum. auf der anderen seite finde ich es schade, dass die sets/legendär so gnadenlos schlecht sind  sorry, jedes 0815 blaue schwert bietet mehr schaden als so manches legendär. und die sets sind von ihren stats ja auch mal lachhaft. ganz erhlich. die dropen auf inferno und sind vll noch für hell zu gebrauchen. logik dahinter ?

warum haben sie´s nicht so gemacht, dass die teile auf hell dropen, etwas "passendere" stats bieten und man mit legendär und sets dann wiederum "optimal" gerüstet ist für inferno akt1. und sich dort dann die richtig fetten rare dinger erzocken kann. so gesehn besteht ja mal überhaupt kein anreiz sich die dinger zu holen. sollte ich irgendwann mal in ingame gold schwimmen, kauf ich mir die sets auch. aus nostalgiegründen. zum inferno zocken dürften die ja imho nicht zu gebrauchen sein.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> jedes 0815 blaue schwert bietet mehr schaden als so manches legendär. und die sets sind von ihren stats ja auch mal lachhaft. ganz erhlich. die dropen auf inferno und sind vll noch für hell zu gebrauchen. logik dahinter ?



Wo hast du das denn her? Also ich habe wirklich extrem schlechtes Dropglück und musste mir daher um Level paar und 40 rum 2 Waffen im AH kaufen, gelbe logischerweise...

Ich bin mittlerweile Level 58 und renne immer noch mit den Dingern rum, da einfach nicht dropt was auch nur annähernd an den Schaden und die Stats rankommt. Sowohl gelbes Zeug als auch blauer Crap der sogar auf meinem Level liegt...
Dazu sei gesagt das es sowohl gute und schlechte Legendarys gibt. Wenn du mal ins AH schaust siehst du das dort teilweise die selbe Waffe drinsteht, die sich aber in Schadenswerten auch mal um 200 DPS unterscheiden...


----------



## wardamon (27. Mai 2012)

Ich kann nur eins sagen, Diablo 3 ist für mich ein Game das einfach nur Spaß macht. Ich bin kein Pro... gelegenheitsspieler eher. Habe Kinder und zocke nach der Arbeit mal nen Stunde oder auch mal nur 30 Minuten. Ich stelle fest: Das Spiel fesselt mich und ich freue mich darauf es zu spielen.



 Dafür geb ich gene 50 Euronen aus.


Egal wie gut die Vorgänger vor zig Jahren waren. Für mich zählt heute. Und das Game hat mich voll und gánz überzeugt.


----------



## Tikume (28. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3 ist ein nettes Spiel das wohl eine Wertung im 80er Bereich verdient hat. Dem Hype wird es allerdings nicht gerecht.

Mich persönlich hat vor allem gestört, dass man genötigt wird alles auf Einfach durchzuspielen erstmal. Gerade im Coop schlafen einem einfach nur die Füße ein und das ist ein fetter Design-Fehler.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2012)

Das war doch in D2 auch der Fall, dass man die einzelnen Level (Normal, Albtraum, Hölle (oder wie die Reihenfolge war)) durchspielen musste.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Mai 2012)

das ist aber kein argument. mir persönlich gehts da wie tikume und nach dem ersten mal durchspielen auf normal hab ich auch erstmal keine lust mehr auf die anderen schwierigkeitsgrade. vorallem das ich für jede klasse das nochmal machen müsste.... sorry aber so gut kann grind garnicht verpackt sein


----------



## Tikume (28. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das war doch in D2 auch der Fall, dass man die einzelnen Level (Normal, Albtraum, Hölle (oder wie die Reihenfolge war)) durchspielen musste.



Hab ich nicht gespielt, aber da die maximale Auflösung von Diablo 3 ja auch nicht mehr 800x600 ist darf man ja annehmend ass ein wenig zeit vergangen ist.


----------



## Sethek (28. Mai 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht gespielt, aber da die maximale Auflösung von Diablo 3 ja auch nicht mehr 800x600 ist darf man ja annehmend ass ein wenig zeit vergangen ist.



Jo, zumindest auf den normal mode kann ich gut verzichten...man tut sich ja schon mit dem Sterben auf nightmare schwer.


----------



## ego1899 (28. Mai 2012)

Naja soooo is es ja jetzt auch nich...

Das man den normalen Modus irgendwie überspringen kann wäre schon ganz sinnvoll, da er für alles andere als Casuals eindeutig zu anspruchslos ist. Aber wie soll man das machen? Nightmare ganz anders Designen? Mit nem Charakter auf LvL 30 starten?

Und wenn man jetzt nich sooo der Diablo-Pro ist und noch kein gutes Equip hat, womöglich noch aus dem normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad, dann is Albtraum jetzt auch nich so übertrieben einfach, find das schon in Ordnung. Ich kenne jemanden der jetzt auch eher Casual is und jetzt nicht so super drauf achtet immer das Top-Equip für jeden Level zu haben und der tut sich dann logischerweise recht schwer.
Hell und Inferno sind schwer genug, da muss man sich ja schon ein wenig Mühe geben und für die, die es wirklich anpruchsvoll is alles außer Inferno und evtl. noch Hölle sowieso uninteressant...


----------



## Tikume (28. Mai 2012)

Andere Spiele bekommen es ja auch hin.  Von einem overhypten Spiel das 8 Jahe oder so in Entwicklung ist hätte ich es halt erwartet.
Es ist jetzt auch keine Katastrophe, aber die 90+ Wertung die einige gegeben haben verdient das Spiel meiner Ansicht nach halt nicht.


----------



## Geige (28. Mai 2012)

Naja. Wer wie ich erst mit Level 26 und im 3. Akt darauf kommt das Ah zu bemühen
und bis dahin noch mit einer Level 9 Waffe rumgelaufen ist (es dropt einfach nur Müll)
für den kann selbst Normal stellenweise fordernd sein. Nicht schwer, aber fordernd.

Jetzt mit 33 nochmal kräftig im Ah geshopt und Akt 1 Alptraum war der reinse Kindergeburtstag.


D3 ist an sich ein gutes Spiel, hat sich aber Schnitzer erlaubt.
Sachen wie drops etc. könnte ich ja noch eher verschmerzen als die dahindümpelnde zum Teil
schlecht erzählte Geschichte. Atmosphäre kamm stellenweise zwar durchaus auf, aber die reichte nie
auch nur annährend an die Atmosphäre des 2. Teils heran. Gründe hierfür wären wie gesagt die suboptimal erzählte
Geschichte und leider auch das Leveldesigne. Früher waren die Welten der einzelnen Akte viel größer und man wurde darin kreuz und
quer hin und her geschickt. Jetzt läuft man einem roten Faden nach. 
Ich kann nicht ohne eine einzige Quest zu machen alle Gebiete des 1. Akts erkunden. In D2 ging das noch
und hat zu Anfang hin auch am meisten Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Bee76 (29. Mai 2012)

Also um bei der Überschrift zu bleiben, ich b in maßlos enttäuscht, leider! Warum will ich gerne für mich darlegen, was mir fehlt was ich erwartet hätte und warum ich es nichtm ehr spiele, meine halbe flist auch nicht mehr.
Dazu sei gesagt, wem das spass macht der soll mit dia 3 gluecklich werden, ich nehme nicht fuer mich in anspruch anderen leuten ihren spielspass wegreden zu wollen. sprich wems gefaellt der mags spielen, aber mir bitte meine meinung lassen, danke!

Also es fängt damit an das ich mich in diablo III sehr eingeengt fühle. Das fängt bei der Attributsvergabe an, die gibt es naemlich nicht. Jetzt werden einige sicher sagen warum auch in dia 2 hat man ausgerechnet was man alles braucht, inkl. torch, anni ausruestugn und den rest in vita gestatet. das stimmt so natuerlich nicht ganz. Ich werfe mal Dex only ama, str only pala, max block sorc, melee sorc, mele ama, etc in den raum. dazu kommt das in hc generell nochmals anders gestatet wurde im normalfall. 
gut hier bietet dia 3 also nur einheitsbrei, daran stoert mich am meisten das blizzard seine user wohl fuer bloed haelt. 
und selbst wenn man sich verstatet und dies nicht umkehrbar waere (selbst in dia 2 ist das allerdings mittlerweile umkehrbar). dann hat der char halt ne 2macke2. find ich persoenlich nicht schlimm.

kommen wir zu den skills. natuerlich habe ich das bild gesehen, aber so richtig die auswahl hat man leider trotzdem nicht. die runen pimpen das ganze natuerlich auf, aber es erscheint mir trotzdem sehr beengt. inkl der tatsache das ich ganze 6 skills ueberhaupt nur verwenden darf, will ich mehr oder muss ich später situationsbedingt umbauen, darf ich mich langweilig durch die menues klicken. da fand ich die moeglichkeit sich die maus und f-tasten komplett zu belegen deutlich fescher. zumal muehseliges umbauen der skillung nicht gerade actionreich ist, das erwarte ich aber von hack und slay.

vielleicht liege ich jetzt voellig falsch, aber nehme ich nur mal die zauberin in dia2:
Orb Sorc, Blizzard Sorc, Meteorsorc, Meleesorc, Feuerball Sorc, Enchantirx, Dual Ele sorc, Tripple-ele Sorc, Orbsorc mit Lightningshield, orb sorc ohne lightning shield, feuerwandsorc, hydrasorc, blitzsorc, kettenblitzsorc, etc. sorry in dia2 gab es so unzaehlig viele verschiedene meoglichkeiten seine sorc zu skillen, und zu staten, weil es kommen ja nochmal die pvp und hc bauten dazu. und so gut wie jede hatte andere anforderungen. in dia 3 habe ich das gefühl es ist alles das gleiche. singletarget skill , multitarget skill, fetter ae. so sehen dann die klassen ja auch irgendwie alle aus. da ich nicht alle gespielt habe die ernstgemeinte frage in die runde, finden sich so einzigartige dinge wie kicksin mit explodierfalle oder neckro mit cadaver explosion irgendwo wieder ? 
oder bleibt es bei jedemchar beim beschriebenen ?


dritten stoert mich der spielaufbau. gefuhlte 100 quests die man spielen muss, man darf sich nicht frei durch die akte bewegen, tueren gehen erst nach quest auf, man kann nicht exploren sondern muss der reihe nach durch. will man später in den akten spielen muss man jedesmal nen neues game aufmachen. und ich erwaehnte es ja schonmal, in einem hack und slay moechte ich action und nicht alle 3 minuten von irgendwem vollgesabbelt werden, umskillen muessen, etc. nicht umsonst war labersack deckard cain ein running gag in der d2 comm, ging jedem auffen sack. 
nachdem ich die quests jetzt x mal gemachth abe mit 3 chars, verursacht die idee sie ein achtes mal zu spielen brechreiz bei mir.

mfen
der reiz von diablo II war jagen und sammeln, und natuerlich waren gute rares selten, gerad in classic d2 aber so schlecht wie ich atm finde, ist das kein anreiz. ich habe noch KEIN teil gefunden das einer meiner chars haette wirklich brauchen können, weder set, noch legendary noch blau. also jagdfieber kommt da bei mir nicht auf. vor allem dann findet man endlich mal orange und es ist wirklich komplette gruetze.

der mehrspielermodus geht leider auch garnicht. sorry aber das ich mit drei freunden ein spiel betrete und jeder seine quest feur sich macht bzw machen kann setze ich mal voraus. gibts beidia 3 nicht, man ist gezwungen die gleiche quest zu machen. 

dann das echtgeld ah, das schiesst den vogel ab. wer glaubt wirklich daran das es keine chacks, cheats und bots in dia 3 gibt ? sicher in dia 2 kann ich es trotz  warden verstehen, uraltes spiel. warcraft 3 auch, aber nehmen wir wow, wardenueberwacht, gm ueberwacht, logfiles inkl angeblicher analyse. wie lange hat es gedauert bis der mass dupe gefixed wurde ? 5 monate glaube ich, und es ist neimandem bei blizz komisch vorgekommen ,das da raidcraftmats im ah standen, die nur pro boss fallen und von einer person schon ab der zweiten wiche, deutlich mehr verkauft wurden als jemals haettn fallen koennen....
sorry aber das echtgedl ah zieht den schlimmsten abschaum des internets an, sieht man ja schon an den ersten hackwellen. natuerlich wird in dia3 ohne ende betrogen werden, aber oder vielleicht zum glueck bekommt man das dank des miserablen multiplayer modus ja nicht mit.


----------



## Wulfnoth46 (29. Mai 2012)

Ich habe Diablo III wieder deinstalliert, da es für mich unspielbar ist. 
Ich gehöre leider zu den Tausenden bei denen Diablo ständig abstürzt. Habe schon sehr viel ausprobiert, aber es ist mir mittlerweile schon 3 mal passiert, dass ich meinen PC nach dem Absturz gar nicht mehr starten konnte. 
Es kam beim Start jedesmal der Fehlercode "Grafikfehler", musste jedesmal die Graka ausbauen und wieder einbauen, erst dann startete der PC. Das kann es eigentlich nicht sein oder?
Das komische daran ist, das ich manchmal stundenlang spielen konnte ohne Absturz und dann wieder keine 2 Minuten. Meine GraKa wurde auch nie zu heiß. Blizzards Reaktion von den tausenden Beschwerden in den Foren: NULL

Da ich mir letztes Jahr den Jahrespass geholt habe, um eben Diablo III kostenlos zu bekommen, habe ich nun meinen Jahrespass fristlos gekündigt und sämtliche Konten/Kreditkarten bei Blizzard gelöscht. Mal sehen wie die reagieren. Dadurch das Diablo III bei mir nicht spielbar ist, bzw sogar Schaden am Computer entstehen könnte, erfüllt Blizzard meines Erachtens nicht die Bedingungen, die beim Erwerb des Jahrespasses angegeben wurden. Wahrscheinlich artet das zu einem Rechtsstreit aus, aber ich habe einen langen Atem 
Bin auf jeden Fall ziemlich enttäuscht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Mai 2012)

Dir wurde D3 nicht Verkauft.

Du hast es als Prämie bekommen, dafür dass du 12 Monate WoW bezahlst. Blizzards Reaktion wird sein: Accountsperre + Prämienentzug, wenn sie die nächste Abo-Gebühr für WoW nicht einziehen können.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

Hm das is heftig... Ich hatte noch nie nen Absturz oder irgendwelche anderen Probleme mit D3...

Hast du denn mal geguckt ob deine Graka evtl. zu denen gehört, die nicht unterstützt werden?
Ne Liste findest du hier: http://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/diablo-iii-nicht-unterstuetzte-grafikkarten


----------



## Wulfnoth46 (29. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dir wurde D3 nicht Verkauft.
> 
> Du hast es als Prämie bekommen, dafür dass du 12 Monate WoW bezahlst. Blizzards Reaktion wird sein: Accountsperre + Prämienentzug, wenn sie die nächste Abo-Gebühr für WoW nicht einziehen können.



Da kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen. Blizzard erfüllt in meinem Fall NICHT die Bedingungen die vertraglich im Jahrespass aufgeführt wurden und ist somit einseitig vertragsbrüchig geworden.
Wenn du ein Zeitungsabo abschließt und dafür eine Prämie bekommst, die dann defekt ist oder gar nicht kommt, zahlst du natürlich auch brav für das Abo weiter gell? Wir sind ein Rechtsstaat mit einem gut funktionierenden BGB und daran hat sich Blizzard in Deutschland zu halten.
Sollen sie doch meinen Account sperren und mir meine Prämie entziehen, die ist eh nicht mehr installiert. Ich spiele auch kein WoW mehr, dennoch lasse ich es auf einen Rechtstreit ankommen, bin gut versichert


----------



## Wulfnoth46 (29. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hm das is heftig... Ich hatte noch nie nen Absturz oder irgendwelche anderen Probleme mit D3...
> 
> Hast du denn mal geguckt ob deine Graka evtl. zu denen gehört, die nicht unterstützt werden?
> Ne Liste findest du hier: http://eu.battle.net...te-grafikkarten



Meine GraKa wird unterstützt


----------



## Saji (29. Mai 2012)

Wulfnoth46 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen. Blizzard erfüllt in meinem Fall NICHT die Bedingungen die vertraglich im Jahrespass aufgeführt wurden und ist somit einseitig vertragsbrüchig geworden.
> Wenn du ein Zeitungsabo abschließt und dafür eine Prämie bekommst, die dann defekt ist oder gar nicht kommt, zahlst du natürlich auch brav für das Abo weiter gell? Wir sind ein Rechtsstaat mit einem gut funktionierenden BGB und daran hat sich Blizzard in Deutschland zu halten.
> Sollen sie doch meinen Account sperren und mir meine Prämie entziehen, die ist eh nicht mehr installiert. Ich spiele auch kein WoW mehr, dennoch lasse ich es auf einen Rechtstreit ankommen, bin gut versichert



Den Rechtsstreit verlierst du, weil nämlich du den Vertragsbruch begangen hast indem du die vertraglich vereinbarten Zahlungen ohne Ankündigung oder Fristsetzung einstellst. Auch ohne jetzt die Konditionen des Jahrespass in allen Einzelheiten zu kennen bezweifle ich doch stark, dass Blizzard explizit dir zugesagt hat, dass das Spiel garantiert auf deinem System ohne Fehler laufen wird.

De facto hast du ein nicht funktionsfähiges Stück Software vor dir. Du kannst allerhöchstens Blizzard als Händler und Vertragspartner dazu bewegen im Rahmen der Gewährleistung (greift die überhaupt in diesem Fall? Digitales Recht ist immer noch verdammt schwer nachzuvollziehen) die Mangel an der Ware zu beiseitigen. Was aber schwer durchzusetzen sein dürfte, da die gleiche Ware (jetzt ist es wieder einfacher) ja millionenfach auf anderen Systemen fehlerfrei läuft.

Da so eine Gesamtkonstellation wie sie hier vorliegt wohl noch nie vor einem Gericht diskutiert wurde könnte sich der Rechtsstreit unter Umständen bis zum Europäischen Gerichtshof hinziehen. Wenn du dann verlierst hast du eine Menge Geld in den Sand gesetzt, da hilft dann auch die beste Versicherung nichts mehr. Allerdings wird dich Blizzard nicht verklagen, für die bist du ein nackter Mann; und dem kann man ja bekanntlich nicht in die Taschen fassen. Sie werden dein D3 wieder einstreichen und deinen WoW-Account sperren (da fehlende Zahlung).


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

Sehe ich genauso... Das Diablo 3 bei dir nicht läuft hat ja irgendetwas mit deinem System zu tun. Ob das jetzt einzig und allein in diesem Fall auftritt ist in dem Moment ziemlich egal. Besonders häufig kann das ja nicht auftreten, sonst hätte man da wohl irgendwas gehört...
Oder hast du schon mitbekommen das genau dieses Problem schon häufiger bei anderen Käufern aufgetaucht ist?

Aber meine Frage zum Jahrespass: Zahlt man diesen nicht im vorraus? Oder verpflichtet man sich praktisch für 1 Jahr zuu zahlen? Das wäre ja relativ untypisch eigentlich, gerade wenn man bedenkt das es eine 40-60€ teure Prämie dazu gibt.
In diesem Fall ist eine Einstellung der Zahlungen ohne jegliche Benachrichtigung an Blizz inkl. Begründung wohl doch eher sehr suboptimal sag ich mal...


----------



## myadictivo (29. Mai 2012)

Wulfnoth46 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen. Blizzard erfüllt in meinem Fall NICHT die Bedingungen die vertraglich im Jahrespass aufgeführt wurden und ist somit einseitig vertragsbrüchig geworden.
> Wenn du ein Zeitungsabo abschließt und dafür eine Prämie bekommst, die dann defekt ist oder gar nicht kommt, zahlst du natürlich auch brav für das Abo weiter gell? Wir sind ein Rechtsstaat mit einem gut funktionierenden BGB und daran hat sich Blizzard in Deutschland zu halten.
> Sollen sie doch meinen Account sperren und mir meine Prämie entziehen, die ist eh nicht mehr installiert. Ich spiele auch kein WoW mehr, dennoch lasse ich es auf einen Rechtstreit ankommen, bin gut versichert



du hast d3 doch bekommen. wenn dein system halt grütze ist, ist das wohl dein problem und nicht ihres 
na, viel spass beim rechtsstreit


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Mai 2012)

Wulfnoth46 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen. Blizzard erfüllt in meinem Fall NICHT die Bedingungen die vertraglich im Jahrespass aufgeführt wurden und ist somit einseitig vertragsbrüchig geworden.
> Wenn du ein Zeitungsabo abschließt und dafür eine Prämie bekommst, die dann defekt ist oder gar nicht kommt, zahlst du natürlich auch brav für das Abo weiter gell? Wir sind ein Rechtsstaat mit einem gut funktionierenden BGB und daran hat sich Blizzard in Deutschland zu halten.
> Sollen sie doch meinen Account sperren und mir meine Prämie entziehen, die ist eh nicht mehr installiert. Ich spiele auch kein WoW mehr, dennoch lasse ich es auf einen Rechtstreit ankommen, bin gut versichert



Wenn die Prämie defekt ist schreibe ich den Kundenservice an und bitte um Ersatz. Da die Zeitschrift aber pünktlich kommt und ok ist, kann man, wenn das Abo über eine Mindestlaufzeit verfügt, nicht einfach fristlos kündigen.

Und ob deine Versicherung so einen Rechtsstreit übernimmt bezweifle ich jetzt mal sehr stark, da Blizzard seinen Leistungen (WoW Account, D3 und die sonstigen Prämien) nachgekommen ist. Der einzige, der die Leistung nun verweigert, bist du.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage zum Jahrespass: Zahlt man diesen nicht im vorraus? Oder verpflichtet man sich praktisch für 1 Jahr zuu zahlen? Das wäre ja relativ untypisch eigentlich, gerade wenn man bedenkt das es eine 40-60&#8364; teure Prämie dazu gibt.
> In diesem Fall ist eine Einstellung der Zahlungen ohne jegliche Benachrichtigung an Blizz inkl. Begründung wohl doch eher sehr suboptimal sag ich mal...



Nein, man verpflichtet sich beim JP nur, für 12 Monate zu zahlen. Ob das nun monatlich, alle 3 Monate oder alle 6 Monate ist, ist egal. Du hast nur freiwillig darauf verzichtet, vorher das Abo zu kündigen.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2012)

Also die Enttäuschung, wenn man ein Spiel nicht so zocken kann wie man gerne möchte, verstehe ich vollkommen... den Entschluss ohne Ankündigung die vorher vereinbarte Zahlung einzustellen und es sogar auf einen sicher zu verlierenden Rechtstreit ankommen zu lassen eher nicht.


----------



## Tikume (29. Mai 2012)

Ist halt seine Entscheidung ob er den Weg gehen will, aber wenn er die Grafikkarte ausbauen muss damit der Rechner wieder funktioniert würde ich die Schuld hier nicht auf ein Programm schieben.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Mai 2012)

Würde ebenso nicht davon ausgehen, dass das Spiel an sich schuld ist.

Das hört sich eher an eine Überhitzung seitens der Grafikkarte an, die sich notfalls abstellt. Staub, "böser (Hardware)"-Virus, veralteter Treiber, übertaktete Grafikkarte ... Aber ein Spiel kann eigentlich nicht daran schuld sein, das der Rechner oder die Grafikkarte Probleme macht.

Funktioniert ein Programm nicht, schließt sich das Programm, sorgt in einigen Fällen für einen Systemabsturz (Bluescreen), aber NICHT für Hardwareprobleme, weshalb man eine Grafikkarte ausbauen müsste.


----------



## Sethek (29. Mai 2012)

Jein, muss nicht immer so sein...zumindest hab ich so nen versuchten Graka-Kill bei City of Heroes erlebt nach nem Patch, an der sie was an der Grafikengine gedreht hatten.
Mein System hat auf diesen patch hin die fps-Zahl in schwindelerregende Höhen geschraubt, quasi auf das maximale irgendwie mögliche. Die GPU hat quasi von Sekunde 1 an pausenlos unter Volllast gestanden, und sowas kann ne GraKa auch mit bester Kühlung schrotten, wenn die Lüfter auch nur n bischen eingestaubt sind.
Erst, als ich den /maxfps-Befehl für die Konsole entdeckt habe, konnte ich die fps auf 100 begrenzen und von da an gings auch wieder mit der Last/den Temperaturen.

Selbst wenn die GraKa stundenlange Volllast aushält, schlägt sich das ganze spürbar auf den Stromverbrauch nieder, ist also u.U. auch nicht das Wahre, und für die Komponenten ists auch nicht grade berauschend, wenn die Graka permanent glüht


----------



## Wulfnoth46 (29. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Den Rechtsstreit verlierst du, weil nämlich du den Vertragsbruch begangen hast indem du die vertraglich vereinbarten Zahlungen ohne Ankündigung oder Fristsetzung einstellst. Auch ohne jetzt die Konditionen des Jahrespass in allen Einzelheiten zu kennen bezweifle ich doch stark, dass Blizzard explizit dir zugesagt hat, dass das Spiel garantiert auf deinem System ohne Fehler laufen wird.
> 
> De facto hast du ein nicht funktionsfähiges Stück Software vor dir. Du kannst allerhöchstens Blizzard als Händler und Vertragspartner dazu bewegen im Rahmen der Gewährleistung (greift die überhaupt in diesem Fall? Digitales Recht ist immer noch verdammt schwer nachzuvollziehen) die Mangel an der Ware zu beiseitigen. Was aber schwer durchzusetzen sein dürfte, da die gleiche Ware (jetzt ist es wieder einfacher) ja millionenfach auf anderen Systemen fehlerfrei läuft.
> 
> Da so eine Gesamtkonstellation wie sie hier vorliegt wohl noch nie vor einem Gericht diskutiert wurde könnte sich der Rechtsstreit unter Umständen bis zum Europäischen Gerichtshof hinziehen. Wenn du dann verlierst hast du eine Menge Geld in den Sand gesetzt, da hilft dann auch die beste Versicherung nichts mehr. Allerdings wird dich Blizzard nicht verklagen, für die bist du ein nackter Mann; und dem kann man ja bekanntlich nicht in die Taschen fassen. Sie werden dein D3 wieder einstreichen und deinen WoW-Account sperren (da fehlende Zahlung).



Ich habe Blizzard schon vor Tagen eine Email geschrieben mit der Bitte den Fehler in Diablo III zu korrigieren und ebenfalls setzte ich eine Frist bis zum 1. Juni 2012. Bei Nichterfüllung erfolgt die fristlose Kündigung.

An alle Schlaumeier hier. Geht mal in die Blizzard Foren und lest mal bei wievielen Usern Diablo III abstürzt und das hat NICHTS mit meinem System zu tun. Mein System ist relativ neu und die Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand. Also einfach mal zurückhalten mit irgendwelchen sinnlosen Aussagen.

Hier mal eine Auswahl aus dem deutschen Forum:
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4310131642
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4210101694
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4211006532
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4077627724
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4211015226

dies ließe sich nun beliebig fortführen. Die amerikanischen Foren sind ebenfalls voll davon


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2012)

Wulfnoth46 schrieb:


> Ich habe Blizzard schon vor Tagen eine Email geschrieben mit der Bitte den Fehler in Diablo III zu korrigieren und ebenfalls setzte ich eine Frist bis zum 1. Juni 2012. Bei Nichterfüllung erfolgt die fristlose Kündigung.


Ok, na das klingt dann ja schonmal ganz anders... wobei mir der 1.Juni etwas kurzfristig angesetzt erscheint, denke nicht dass das ein angemessener Zeitraum ist einen Fehler solcher Tragweite zu beheben.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall Glück das du da ohne einen Rechtsstreit rauskommst (wovon ich irgendwie ausgehe).


----------



## Wulfnoth46 (29. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Würde ebenso nicht davon ausgehen, dass das Spiel an sich schuld ist.
> 
> Das hört sich eher an eine Überhitzung seitens der Grafikkarte an, die sich notfalls abstellt. Staub, "böser (Hardware)"-Virus, veralteter Treiber, übertaktete Grafikkarte ... Aber ein Spiel kann eigentlich nicht daran schuld sein, das der Rechner oder die Grafikkarte Probleme macht.
> 
> Funktioniert ein Programm nicht, schließt sich das Programm, sorgt in einigen Fällen für einen Systemabsturz (Bluescreen), aber NICHT für Hardwareprobleme, weshalb man eine Grafikkarte ausbauen müsste.



An Überhitzung der GraKa liegt es eben nicht. Ich habe einen zweiten Monitor am System und dort die Graka unter Kontrolle und habe nach den ersten Crashes den Grakalüfter immer auf mindestens 70% gedreht und die GraKa wurde nie heisser als 60°. Bei WoW und anderen Spielen wird sie mindestens 65-70° heiss und da stürzt nichts ab. Es liegt eindeutig nicht an meinem System sondern am Spiel. Der Fehler ist auch nicht zu reproduzieren da viele, denen es auch passiert, vollkommen andere Konfigurationen ihres PC haben.
Ich habe auch die max. FPS runterschraubt, etc. nichts hat wirklich geholfen. Das Spiel lief am Anfang ja perfekt, konnte bis Alptraum spielen und dann ging es los.


----------



## Wulfnoth46 (29. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ok, na das klingt dann ja schonmal ganz anders... wobei mir der 1.Juni etwas kurzfristig angesetzt erscheint, denke nicht dass das ein angemessener Zeitraum ist einen Fehler solcher Tragweite zu beheben.
> 
> Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall Glück das du da ohne einen Rechtsstreit rauskommst (wovon ich irgendwie ausgehe).



Der 1. Juni wurde gewählt weil sich mein Account am 2. Juni um 1 Monat verlängert. Bin aber mittlerweile bereit den Juni noch zu bezahlen um abzuwarten ob sich Seitens von Blizzard was tut.


----------



## Saji (29. Mai 2012)

Wulfnoth46 schrieb:


> Der 1. Juni wurde gewählt weil sich mein Account am 2. Juni um 1 Monat verlängert. Bin aber mittlerweile bereit den Juni noch zu bezahlen um abzuwarten ob sich Seitens von Blizzard was tut.



Deiner Meinung nach soll was genau passieren? Ich entschuldige mich mal für's Offtopic, aber das würde mich doch brennend interessieren. Soll ein Blizzardmitarbeiter zu dir nach Hause kommen und vor Ort für dich einen Patch entwickeln, dir einen neuen Rechner (auf dem es garantiert läuft) mitbringen oder dir eine neue D3 Installation auf die Platte schieben? Wir reden hier ja nicht von einem Auto das bei dir steht, sondern von einer Software die millionenfach auf anderen Rechner läuft; oder auch nicht läuft. Was aber im Gegensatz dazu steht das es eben doch auf verdammt vielen System fehlerfrei läuft.

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass man sich jetzt im Nachhinein über den Jahrespass ärgert und bereut das Angebot wahrgenommen zu haben. Mit dem Wissen von Heute hätte ich das Ding damals auch nicht abgeschlossen, zumal meine WoW-Spielzeit der letzten drei Wochen bei ca. 20 Minuten liegt und die von D3 vielleicht drei Stunden beträgt. Aber sei's drum, pacta sunt servanda, wie der Lateiner zu sagen pflegt. Oder auf Deutsch: Verträge sind einzuhalten.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

Naja so einen Jahrespass ersteht man ja in erster Linie nicht nur wegen D3, sondern wenn man sowieso davon ausgeht weiterhin WoW zu spielen. Ansonsten wäre das schon äußerst dämlich...


----------



## Wulfnoth46 (30. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach soll was genau passieren? Ich entschuldige mich mal für's Offtopic, aber das würde mich doch brennend interessieren. Soll ein Blizzardmitarbeiter zu dir nach Hause kommen und vor Ort für dich einen Patch entwickeln, dir einen neuen Rechner (auf dem es garantiert läuft) mitbringen oder dir eine neue D3 Installation auf die Platte schieben? Wir reden hier ja nicht von einem Auto das bei dir steht, sondern von einer Software die millionenfach auf anderen Rechner läuft; oder auch nicht läuft. Was aber im Gegensatz dazu steht das es eben doch auf verdammt vielen System fehlerfrei läuft.
> 
> Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass man sich jetzt im Nachhinein über den Jahrespass ärgert und bereut das Angebot wahrgenommen zu haben. Mit dem Wissen von Heute hätte ich das Ding damals auch nicht abgeschlossen, zumal meine WoW-Spielzeit der letzten drei Wochen bei ca. 20 Minuten liegt und die von D3 vielleicht drei Stunden beträgt. Aber sei's drum, pacta sunt servanda, wie der Lateiner zu sagen pflegt. Oder auf Deutsch: Verträge sind einzuhalten.



Genau, Verträge sind einzuhalten und nicht nur von mir 
Was passieren soll? Ich warte halt noch ab ob sich Blizzard dazu äussert. Vielleicht schaffen die es ja in Kürze das Spiel so zu patchen das jeder es spielen kann. 
Wenn eine Firma ein Auto millionenfach verkauft und an 100 Fahrzeugen etwas nicht funktioniert dann rufen die ALLE Fahrzeuge zurück und nicht nur die 100 

Ich glaube wir drehen uns hier im Kreis. Ich wünsche keinem von Euch das ihr mein Pech mit dem Spiel habt, aber wenn doch versteht ihr mich. Ich werde mich jedenfalls dazu nicht mehr äussern, sonst krieg noch mehr die Krise


----------



## Saji (30. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja so einen Jahrespass ersteht man ja in erster Linie nicht nur wegen D3, sondern wenn man sowieso davon ausgeht weiterhin WoW zu spielen. Ansonsten wäre das schon äußerst dämlich...



Natürlich nicht. Ich spiele auch weiterhin WoW, nur ist die Motivation bis MoP eben etwas... mau, um es vorsichtig zu formulieren. D3 spiele ich auch eher mehr nebenbei wenn sonst nichts geht, daher hätte sich die JP in meinem Augen für mich jetzt nicht zwangsläufig gelohnt, sprich ich hätte auch gut ohne D3 überlebt. *g*


----------



## Nicnak (30. Mai 2012)

Bee76 schrieb:


> ...inkl der tatsache das ich ganze 6 skills ueberhaupt nur verwenden darf, will ich mehr oder muss ich später situationsbedingt umbauen, darf ich mich langweilig durch die menues klicken. da fand ich die moeglichkeit sich die maus und f-tasten komplett zu belegen deutlich fescher. zumal muehseliges umbauen der skillung nicht gerade actionreich ist, das erwarte ich aber von hack und slay.



/signed
Aber nö, würde die Balance und das gesamte Spiel kaputt machen. 



> Da ich mir letztes Jahr den Jahrespass geholt habe, um eben Diablo III kostenlos zu bekommen, habe ich nun meinen Jahrespass fristlos gekündigt und sämtliche Konten/Kreditkarten bei Blizzard gelöscht. Mal sehen wie die reagieren. Dadurch das Diablo III bei mir nicht spielbar ist, bzw sogar Schaden am Computer entstehen könnte, erfüllt Blizzard meines Erachtens nicht die Bedingungen, die beim Erwerb des Jahrespasses angegeben wurden. Wahrscheinlich artet das zu einem Rechtsstreit aus, aber ich habe einen langen Atem
> Bin auf jeden Fall ziemlich enttäuscht.



Rechtsstreit ^^
Da brauchste keine Angst haben.

Habe auch nen Analpass (oder wie der heißt ;P)
Nach 3 Monaten habe ich aufgehört mit WoW und mein Acc wurde eingefroren.
Diablo 3 habe ich trotzdem bekommen und das "schicke" Pferd müsste ich auch noch haben.
Werde WoW mit MoP wieder anfangen und weitere 3 Monate zahlen. Und den Rest wahrscheinlich dann beim nächsten Addon.


Bin etz mit Alptraum durch und im 3ten Kapitel von Hölle.
Da nichts droppt, das AH buggy ist und der Schmied ne absolute Frechheit komme ich atm leider net richtig weiter.

Im Normal Modus und beim ersten Alptraum zocken wurde ich mit epics fast überschüttet.

Mittlerweile renn ich 3 mal hintereinander Diablo auf die Mütze und er droppt nur blaue Sachen. Oo

Kriege vielleicht 1 gelbes Teil pro Stunde. Und die letzten 5 waren weder für mich geeignet, noch ansatzweise auf meiner Stufe. -.-

Beim Schmied gäbe es noch 4 - 5 Teile die mich pushen könnten.
Aber jedesmal wenn ich was herstelle ist entweder n Haufen Stärke oder Int drauf.

Dann samelt man wieder stundenlang Seiten zusammen um sie dann wieder fürs AH auf die Bank zu legen.

Was ja nichtmal so tragisch wäre, wenn man wenigstens mehr als 10 Sachen anbieten dürfte.
Aber NÖÖ, so gammeln jetzt ca. 30 Items in der Truhe und warten auf Kundschaft.

Aber ne klar, ist ja alles bestens.

Und wenn man dann seinen Frust in einem Forum ablässt, oder Verbesserungsvorschläge macht ist man der Depp vom Dienst,
wird öffentlich von Mitgliedern an den Pranger gestellt, kriegt die Threads geschlossen, wird von Moderatoren beleidigt und von anderen Moderatoren mit permanenten Bann bedroht,
falls man so dreist ist und einen weiteren Thread eröffnen sollte.

Und trotzdem macht mir das Spiel noch n Haufen Spass. ^^

Patches abwarten, ebenso wie AH Verkäufe oder gescheite Drops und zur Not Kohle zusammenkratzen (ingame natürlich) und das AH durchstöbern.

Wenn es den mal laufen würde. *kotzwürg*


----------



## ego1899 (30. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann seinen Frust in einem Forum ablässt, oder Verbesserungsvorschläge macht ist man der Depp vom Dienst,
> wird öffentlich von Mitgliedern an den Pranger gestellt, kriegt die Threads geschlossen, wird von Moderatoren beleidigt und von anderen Moderatoren mit permanenten Bann bedroht,
> falls man so dreist ist und einen weiteren Thread eröffnen sollte.



Ach ach ach jetzt komm, jetzt stell dich hier mal nich so als Opfer da. Vorschläge machen is ja ok, aber wenn dir zahlreiche User seitenweise vernünftige Argumente bringen die du einfach ignorierst und dadurch kein Ende abzusehen ist, dann ist es nur mehr als verständlich das die dafür zuständigen entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen. Seitdem is ja auch zum Glück Ruhe und das soll bitte auch so bleiben.
Der Thread den du auf GameOne eröffnet hat is ja nich wirklich gut besucht wie ich sehe xD

Ansonsten geb ich dir mehr oder weniger recht. Beim Schmied guck ich gar nich erst nach, dass is vollkommen unnötig. Im Prinzip sammelt man doch eigentlich die ganze Zeit fleißig Gold um sich im AH auszurüsten und hofft, dass man ein paar Stufen später wieder genug Kohle hat, wenn die gekauften Items dann wieder zu Low sind.

Den Schmied würde ich überhaupt nicht Leveln. Hab ihn auf 7 und werde ihn auch erst auf 10 bringen wenn ich mit Inferno durch bin, oder irgendein brauchbares Rezept in die Finger bekomme.

Das das AH Buggy is hab ich bis jetzt nich feststellen können, aber kann man ja überall lesen. Schon schade wenn einem dann auch noch diese Methode verwehrt wird 

Ich habe wie glaube ich schon erwähnt seit Stufe 40 wirlich gar nichts mehr gefunden was ich hätte gebrauceh können. Erst auf Level 60 gaaaanz am Ende von Akt 4 auf Hölle, da bekam ich eine Waffe die minimal besser war als meine alte...
Habe ich aber direkt auf Inferno wieder austauschen müssen... Ganze 15 Minuten später...


----------



## Nicnak (30. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ...zahlreiche User seitenweise vernünftige Argumente bringen die du einfach ignorierst...



Was heißt den hier vernünftige Argumente.
Bis auf Doofkatze mit seinen Entwicklungskosten und -zeit waren alle Argumente im Stil von 

warum? DARUM!!! 


Ich habe sogar mit Bildern erklärt dass ich mir ne Weltkarte wünschen würde
 und 3 Seiten später lese wieder was von "Ne Gebietskarte gibbet aber schon" 




> Der Thread den du auf GameOne eröffnet hat is ja nich wirklich gut besucht wie ich sehe xD



Öhm...joar... das war n Schuss in den Ofen XD

Aber egal, Thema abgehackt, Lektion halbwegs gelernt.



Das AH ist auf jedenfall atm sehr langsam.
Weiß ja net was es damit aufsich hat, aber ich such die ganze Zeit nach Juwe und Schmidi Folianten.
Aber es kommt nüscht. Nicht mal ne Meldung dass es keine gibt. 

Mit dem Schmied haste Recht. Werd den auch erstmal net weiter skillen und die blauen Alptraum Sachen verkaufen.



> Habe ich aber direkt auf Inferno wieder austauschen müssen... Ganze 15 Minuten später...



Dein Pech möchte ich haben. 
Schon blöd wenn man besseres Zeuchs findet. ^^


----------



## Jesbi (30. Mai 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Diablo 3 ist ein nettes Spiel das wohl eine Wertung im 80er Bereich verdient hat. Dem Hype wird es allerdings nicht gerecht.
> 
> Mich persönlich hat vor allem gestört, dass man genötigt wird alles auf Einfach durchzuspielen erstmal. Gerade im Coop schlafen einem einfach nur die Füße ein und das ist ein fetter Design-Fehler.






Tikume schrieb:


> Andere Spiele bekommen es ja auch hin. Von einem overhypten Spiel das 8 Jahe oder so in Entwicklung ist hätte ich es halt erwartet.
> Es ist jetzt auch keine Katastrophe, aber die 90+ Wertung die einige gegeben haben verdient das Spiel meiner Ansicht nach halt nicht.



Diablo 3 verdient also eine Wertung im Bereich von 80 weil man erst auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "Normal" spielen muss? 
Wenn dass dein Problem ist, schreib mich an und ich zieh jeden deiner Level 1 Chars schnell durch Normal und Du kannst auf Nightmare starten. Ansonsten sind deine Abzüge in der Bewertung ein wenig Übertrieben und gewohnt provokativ.


Mein Rechner ist zu schwach für das Spiel, also ist das Spiel schlecht. 
Also mal ernsthaft gehts noch? Egal um welches Spiel es geht, aber dass ist die dümmste Begründung aller Zeiten.

Diablo 3 ist sicher keine Entäuschung.
Aber ob es ein würdiger Nachfolger für Diablo 2 ist? Dass weiss ich persönlich noch nicht.
Diablo 2 habe ich über viele Jahre gespielt, bei Diablo 3 mache ich mir bei der Langzeitmotivation noch so meine Gedanken.

Die begrenzten Möglichkeiten bei der Erstellung von Charakteren und dem begrenzeten Platz im Inventar sprechen momentan gegen eine ähnliche Langzeitmotivation.
Wenn ich alle Sets sammel, einige brauch ich ja mehrfach wegen der unterschiedlichen Stats, ist die Truhe auch in der dritten Stufe voll.
Anderseits brauche ich die Sachen ja nicht sammeln weil ich ja nicht unendlich viele Chars erstellen kann.

Diablo 3 ist ein gutes Spiel, aber durch die vorgenommenen Änderungen hat Blizzard sich im Gegensatz zu Diablo 2 dazu verdammt schnell ausreichend neuen Content nachzureichen.
Wenn nicht wird dass wohl nichts mit einem wirklichen Nachfolger für Diablo 2.

Ich für meinen Teil bin nach der langen Wartezeit und der ersten Begeisterung etwas skeptisch geworden was die Langzeitmotivation betrifft. Aber Diablo 3 ansich gesehen ist ein gutes Spiel was auch eine Wertung im Bereich von 90 verdient.
Allerdings hat dass mit der würdigen Nachfolge nicht so ganz hingehauen.

Hab heute dann doch vorsichtshalber TSW vorbestellt, wer weiss, aber Diablo 3 kost ja nix weiter und bleibt im schlimmsten Fall ein nettes Spiel für zwischendurch.

mfg

Edit:



Nicnak schrieb:


> Das AH ist auf jedenfall atm sehr langsam.



Bei mir stand da sogar was im Login, die Verzögerungen im AH resultieren aus Arbeiten an diesem, bzw dem Echtgeld Auktionshaus.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend allerseits.

Zunächst mal: Jawohl, das ist ein Whinepost. Mit Käse. Edamer um genau zu sein. aber ich schweife ab. Wer Whineposts nicht verträgt, soll hier nicht weiterlesen. Sagt später nicht, ich hätte euch nicht gewarnt.

Okay, du bist also noch da. Dann lass uns mal anfangen: Diablo III, nach über 10 Jahren Entwicklungszeit, ist der grösste Witz den Blizzard (ihr wisst schon, diese ehemals super Spieleschmiede, die jetzt leider nur noch die Funktion einer Gelddruckenden Subcompany von Activision/Vivendi erfüllt) jemals unter die Leute gebracht hat. Und das beste ist, dass dieser, wie viele gute Witze, eigentlich ganz harmlos anfängt.

Nachdem man Diablo III installiert, in meinem Fall 3 Tage nach dem Start, logt man sich ein, staunt über die düstere Atmosphäre und erstellt gleich mal einen Char...in meinem Fall einen Wizard. Dazu muss man sagen, dass ich ein ehemaliger Diablo II Suchtzocker bin, dem es immer grosses Vergnügen bereitet hat, mit seiner Sorc durch die Monsterhorden zu Frostorben/Staticfielden. Man zockt sich also durch die ersten 4 Akte, legt Diablo und sich selbst schlafen...morgen ist auch noch ein tag, und Nightmare wartet. Mit süsseren Träumen schläft man ein.

Am nächsten Tag aber, kommt die erste Pointe in unserem Witz...nicht die gute Pointe, eher so der Teil, bei dem sich der dicke, jedem etwas peinliche Onkel beim Familienessen immer auf die Schenkel haut, und Stücke seines French Toast auf dem Tisch verteilt, weil er diesen, eigentlich gar nicht witzigen Teil, so unheimlich lustig findet, dass er herumprustet. Dieser Teil hat einen Namen: Error 37. Error 37 ist Blizzards Art uns zu sagen "Hey Leute, also wir wissen ja dass es eigentlich eine unfassbar dämliche Idee war, in einem Spiel das 99% der Menschen als Singleplayerspiel haben wollen, und auch kaum mal anders spielen werden als Onlinespiel auszulegen, aber hey, ihr müsst verstehen...wir haben jetzt Aktionäre bei Activision...und die müssen wir glücklich machen, also würgen wir euch ein DRM rein das sich mal richtig gewaschen hat...denn schliesslich seid ihr alle unter Generalverdacht, wir vertrauen unseren zahlenden Kunden nämlich etwa so weit wie wir sie werfen können, und Aktienkurs > Spielspass...ah ja, und zum integrieren einer Warteschlange hat uns die Manpower gefehlt, die entsprechende Abteilung designt gerade die Ohrenhaare der MoP Pandas...also viel Spass beim endlosen Passworts Strg+Ven!"

Okay. Man ist ja ausdauernd, immerhin hab ich die WoW Beta überlebt, ich hab den W.A.R. Start erlebt, man ist abgehärtet. Also Runde Minecraft gezockt und nach nur kurzem Warten, in dem ich meine Version des Wiener Stephansdoms im 1:1 Masstab fast fertig hatte, konnte ich dann auch ins Spiel. Jetzt ist es ja so, dass in diesem Game meine BNet-Freunde etwas tun können dass sich "Quickjoin" nennt...sprich, sie können in mein Spiel rein, ohne dass ich dazu meine Bestätigung geben muss. Das ahb ich das erste mal bemerkt, als mein guter Freund Kabask plötzlich im zweiten Akt reinschneite, mit einem fetten "/p SERVUUUUUUUS!" auf den Lippen...mit dem Resultat dass mein Templertank sich auf einmal zur nächsten Stadt verabschiedete, und mich plötzlich fast doppelt so starke Mobs aus den Latschen hauten...man kann das zwar abstellen, aber diese Option, dass Spiele privat sind, ist in einem Submenü versteckt.
Halten wir also fest...nicht nur verlangt Blizzard von mir, dass ich zum Spielen eines Spiels, dass ich mir als Singleplayergame gekauft habe ständig Online bin...nein. Sie sehen mich auch als eine Art "Social Gamer" (ein Wiederspruch in sich wenn ihr mich fragt, wenn ich "social" will geh ich Bier trinken oder zu meiner Freundin, oder in die Kraftkammer, nicht nach Sanktuario) der immer und überall nichts sehnlciher Wünscht als dass Leute die aus wasweisich für Gründen meine RealID haben, mit mir spielen können...und zwar ohne mich zu fragen ob ich das auch wil.

Naja gut, man kann ja alles mal ausprobieren, und schliesslich hat man ja WoW gezockt...ich ziehe also mit meinem neuen Zwangsgefährten los, und stelle mich den Nightmaregefahren von Akt II. Neue Level purzeln nur so herein, ich freu mich auf neue Skills...doch halt. Welche neuen Skills? De Facto komme ich irgendwann, während wir gerade diese unheimlich Langweilige Oase nach dem verdammten Ausgang durchsuchen, drauf, dass ich eigentlich seit sehr vielen Leveln mit denselben Skills spiele...warum eigentlich? Ganz einfach: Weil es nicht wirklich neue Skills gibt. Ich meine, klar werden Runen freigeschaltet...nur die Hälfte davon macht absolut keinen Sinn...nehmen wir zum Beispiel mal die Hydras des Wizards: Da gibts genau zwei die wirklich Sinn machen...Arkan für AE, und Blitz, für Singletarget. DAS WARS! Alle anderen Hydren machen weniger dmg, funktionieren nur auf Meleerange (was bei einer Klasse die Kiten MUSS um zu überleben wohl die nächste unglückliche Pointe sein muss) oder machen AE dmg auf fixen Patches, aus denen die Gegner auf der Stelle rausrennen...warum? NA WEIL ICH SIE KITEN MUSS!
Genauso die anderen Skills: Frostnova ist zum Beispiel mit sehr vielen interessanten Runen ausgestattet, doch ausser der CD Reduktion macht keine davon wirklich Sinn...ich meine, klar ist Critchancenerhöhung oder ein AE dmg Frostcast irgendwie cool...doch wenn man bedenkt dass man Frostnova, oder andere 1er Skills eigentlich verwendet um den eigenen Tod abzuwenden (Denn Schaden ist an und für sich mit den anderen Skills ohnehin genug da, dann wird einem Schnell klar, dass ein Frost-dmg-AE-Cast statt der Nova ungefähr so Sinnvoll ist, wie ein Solarium in der Wüste Gobi. Oder der Kettenblitz...warum um alles in der Welt sollte ich etwas anderes nehmen als sechsfachtreffer? Den Spell setze ich nur bei grossen Gruppen ein, und dann macht es den meisten Schaden...für Singletarget ist ohnehin der Eisstrahl Numero Uno (Der ist übrigens einer meiner Lieblingsspells, denn bei dem kann ich immerhin zwei der...sinds 8? (es ist spät) Runen verwenden)

Aber warum beschwer ich mich eigentlich über Skills die ich zumindest einsetzen kann? Ich sollte mich viel eher darüber aufregen, dass mehr als die Hälfte meiner Spells GAR KEINEN SINN macht! Nehmen wir zb. mal meine Missiles. Nett gemeint, machen auch gut Schaden nur...für AE sind sie unbrauchbar, da ist der Blitz besser. Für Singletarget sind die Rechte-Maus-Spells besser...also warum um alles in der Welt sollte ich diesen Mist verwenden? Oh und auch super...die kleinen Melee Blitze, und die Magieklingen...ich meine, es ist ja nicht so, dass ich ein vitales Interesse am Kiten meiner Gegner habe, die mich sonst ungespitzt in den Boden rammen, weil ich sogar mit vollen Defensivskills immer noch gut ein Viertel meines HP Pools pro Schlag verliere...

Aber immerhin hab ich jetzt einen Gefährten. Der Herr Kabask spielt einen Mönch, und eigentlich sollte mir der die Gegner ja gut vom hals halten können...immerhin ist er Melee, oder nicht? Ist er schon...nur versteckt sich hier leider der nächste Witz in unserem Spiel. Die Gegner KI. Aggro oder ein ähnliches Konzept gibt es nämlich nicht...genausowenig wie in DII hör ich jetzt eine Stimme in meinem Kopf, stimmt, nur in DII brauchte man als ordentlich geskillte Sorz, mit dem lvl entsprechendem Gear auch keinen Tank...
Apropos Tank...welcher verhinderte Scherzkeks hat sich eigentlich den Templer einfallen lassen? Ich sehe an seinen Skills dass der Knabe als Tank/Support gedacht ist nur...er funktioniert nicht als solcher. Seinen Charge verwendet er gerne an Gegnern, die ich sowieso mit einem gestrengen Blick aus den Latschen haue...bei der Elitegruppe gleich danach hat die Sache erst mal Cooldown. Und selbst wenn er mit dem Mist mal etwas trifft das sich lohnt (Wenns nach mir ginge würde er seinen Sch***önen Charge bei der Einlassöffnung meines Gartenhäckslers anwenden) ist das komplett egal...denn die eben angechargten Mobs ignorieren den Knaben einfach, und staksen unbeirrt zu mir weiter. Welchen Sinn hat der Kollege also, wenn ich das mal schelmisch erfragen darf?
Gut, mal eine Weile die Enchantress versucht...dabei ist mir etwas aufgefallen...obwohl die Dame ähnlich gutes Gear bekam wie ich selber anhabe, trifft sie die Gegner für...etwa ein 20tel meines dmg? Hello? Hello? Is this thing on? Why is nobody laughing? Thats hillarious! 

Das bringt mich auch gleich zum nächsten Lacher in unserem Witz...den Gegnern. Ich sollte vielleicht dazusagen, dass ich mich inzwischen durch die Türme in Nightmare Akt III kämpfe. Da gibt es einen Gegnertyp, namens Soullasher. Das sind diese kleinen Mistkäfer, die unheimlich schnell auf einen Zuspringen und einen mit ihrer Zunge twohitten. Ganz recht...twohitten. Inzwischen halten die Gegner nämlich auch einiges aus, und meine Defensivskills nutzen entweder nichts (Nova) Sind schnell neutralisiert weil die Viecher einfach unheimlich schnell sind, oder haben Cooldown. Und dazu kommen jetzt noch Boss/Elitegegner.
Liebes Blizzardtier...ich weiss, ich wolltet mehr Challenge...aber eine Gruppe von Elite-Phasenmonstern (können von Natur aus teleportieren) mit Wall, Mörser und begleitet von ein paar Lashern, bei einer Klasse die kiten MUSS um zu überleben, und deren längster Defensivspell ungefähr so lange anhält wie man braucht um einem Viech ein 8tel seiner HP abzuziehen...ihr wolltet lustig sein ich weiss, aber diese Art schwarzer Humor, ist ungefähr so lustig, wie ein vierfach gelifteter John Cleese mit Toupet, in einer Betten-Reiter Fernsehwerbung. Natürlich hör ich jetzt einige Sagen "ja du noob, farm dir halt ordentliche Items!" Tja Jungs, das würd ich ja gerne, und in DII konnte ich es auch...nur leider hat irgendeiner dieser Witzbolde bei Blizz entschieden, dass wir für Spieler knapp vor lvl 43 keine 43er Items dropen lassen, sondern Schrott um lvl 29 Herum...Mein Zeug dropt schon auch...auf lvl 53. Ist das eine subtile Methode mir Mitzuteilen, dass ich euer komplett unnötiges AH zu benutzen HABE, obwohl mir, wie bereits zweimal gesagt, der Battle.net Aspekt dieses Spiels so derartig am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht dass es staubt? Bossruns sind übrigens ebenfalls in dieser Kategorie der gesonderten Lacher angesiedelt...Belial, Nightmare, 6ter Run...es droppt....ein blaues Item. Yeah!

Na gut, ich gebe also etwas von meinem sauer erschlagenen Gold aus, und kaufe eine neue Waffe im AH...(übrigens Frage, ich kann also Problemlos items zwischen einem Char und dem AH hin und hertraden, nur ZWISCHEN MEINEN EIGENEN CHARS eine einfache Möglichkeit zu schaffen um Items zu verschieben war nicht drin Blizz? Seriously?) Langsam geht Akt 4 NM dem Ende zu, und ich betrete also endlich Hell...neuer Challenge, neue Gegner, neue Items, neue Spells, ich bin schon ganz hibbelig, auch zwei Stunden Error 37 können mich nicht erschrecken, und jetzt endlich logge ich ein .... und...

...ja, und was?

Ich stehe wieder in AktI. Es sind dieselben Gegner. Dieselben Spells die ich seit lvl 20 verwende. Der Loot ist immer noch unter aller Kanone, und dem lvl absolut unangemessen. Die einzige Änderung? Die Elitepacks haben jetzt 3 statt zwei Fähigkeiten, und es gibt Gruppen an denen man als Wizard schlicht und ergreifend A. entweder gar nicht (Hallo Questreset) oder B. nur mit fast halbstündigem Kiten vorbeikommt. Die Bossfights sind exakt. dieselben. wie. bisher. Ich meine, irgendwo ist es schon ein guter Witz...die Elitepacks nehmen mich länger in Anspruch als der Butcher oder Belial. Man könnte jetzt davon reden dass das ein Challenge ist. Nur...das ist es nicht. Ich erledige sie mit genau demselben Dauerkiten (Sofern das möglich ist, denn wie genau kitet man Waller/Mortar/Teleport - Mobs, an denen man soviel dmg macht wie ein Zweijähriger der auf Fips Asmussens Holzbein herumbeisst) wie zuvor...es dauert jetzt nur 10mal solange. Ich kenne Leute die in zwei Minuten eine KI programmieren können die das schaffen würde. Der Gefährte trifft übrigens immer noch mit der ganzen Macht einer nassen Nudel.
Ich logge mich wieder mal ein...und stehe vor dem Ladescreen...Error 30047irgendwas...Serverdown wegen Wartung. Ganz recht. Mein Diablo III geht nicht, wei die Blizzard Server off sind. Der Witz ist fertigerzählt. Ich versuch zu Lachen, doch es geht nicht mehr. 
R.I.P. Diablo.


----------



## Shaxul (30. Mai 2012)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> (übrigens Frage, ich kann also Problemlos items zwischen einem Char und dem AH hin und hertraden, nur ZWISCHEN MEINEN EIGENEN CHARS eine einfache Möglichkeit zu schaffen um Items zu verschieben war nicht drin Blizz? Seriously?)



Den Stash bzw. die Schatztruhe teilen sich alle deine Charaktere.

Zum Thema Online-Zwang:
Ich kann deinen Zorn über den fehlenden Single-Player-Modus nachvollziehen. Man muss aber einfach einsehen, dass Diablo 3 von vorne herein als Multiplayer-Spiel geplant war und es so nur konsequent ist, den Spieler quasi ins Batllenet zu "zwingen". 
Ich denke, das hat weniger was mit DRM zu tun, als mit der Tatsache, dass man die Spieler in's AH locken will. Man ist dank der zufällig verteilten Stats (Jemand nen Barbaren-Gürtel mit Int gefällig? Nein? Dacht ich mir...) ja leider auch früher oder später drauf angewiesen.
Da Blizzard ja am (bald kommenden) Echtgeld-AH kräftig mitverdienen will, passt der Online-Zwang ebenfalls gut in's Bild.

Zum Schwiergkeitsgrad:
Blizzard weiß wohl um die Tatsache, dass auf den höhren Stufen einige Elites und Champion-Gruppen extrem schwer bis garnicht schaffbar sind, zumindest nicht ohne x-mal sinnlos dran rumzuwipen. Denke da ist man ein bisschen über's Ziel hinausgeschoßen. Trotz "12 Jahren" Entwicklungszeit: Es wäre das erste Online-Spiel gewesen, dass bei Release perfekt ausbalanciert ist...


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Mai 2012)

Ja, wirklich ein Witz von Blizzard. Ich meine ich selber bin kein Diablo-Fan, hab aber mal ne ganze Weile D2 gespielt (nicht durch), Titan Quest mehrfach durch und Torchlight (nicht durch). Hab bei D3 immer ein ungutes Gefühl gehabt und das was ich bisher so gelesen (auch hier) und aus Freundeskreisen gehört habe, bestätigt dieses Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pöserpursche (30. Mai 2012)

Will jetzt nicht um den großen Brei herum reden, der TE hat auch recht. Bin selbst ein langwieriger D2 Fanboy mit ROSAROTER Brille. Ich hab mich so derbst auf Diablo 3 gefreut.

Mal mein Erfahrungsbericht:

Ich habe angefangen, ein wenig mit verschiedenen Chars rum zu spielen und entschied mich dann für einen DH und mein bester online Freund für einen Monk (die waren angeblich iwie verbuggt, ka) Normaler Schwierigkeitsgrad war sehr sehr schnell durch, fast langweilig. Alptraum ging es ab - ich hab mich viel mit dem DH beschäftigt und hatte dann eine STUN / STUN Skillung die ich bis Hölle durchgezogen habe (und die in Inferno NICHTS bringt da die Dauer viel zu kurz ist). Alptraum Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgerusht ohne Probs, Hölle selbes Spiel. Wir haben es fertig gebracht, Diablo mit Level 59 zu killen / mussten *GÄHN Hölle noch ein paar Möbse klapschen um endlich 60 zu werden. Er war dank Blendgranaten und Splitterpfeil im Dauerstun und hat insgesamt 0 Schaden an uns verüben können. *GÄHN

Dann sind wir Inferno (GOGO, dort kann endlich und hoffentlich was für uns droppen, wir werde reich, endlich), mit argen Problemen, was solls, alles Gold was wir hatten ins AH gepumpt und siehe da, nach geschlagenen 3 Tagen hatten wir einen Fuß in Inferno, und das obwohl die Dropps so besch*eiden waren, das uns selbst der NPC dafür auslachte. Brauchbares haben wir untereinander ausgetauscht. (MAXIMAL 3 Teile Gesamt)

2 Tage später - Inferno Farmstatus, durschspielen Brainafk *gähn - paar brauchbare Legendärys für meinen DH - Monk ging leer aus, hatte inzwischen echt saugute Werte erreicht - Gegner waren teils onehit, Butcher in 1 Minute down sogar noch den Erfolg bekommen, ihn unter 2 Minuten zu legen.
"LASS UNS AKT2 INFERNO MACHEN"
Was dann geschah... Das ist Akt 1 so wie wenn man in den Kindergarten geht und die Jungs und Mädels verprügelt und Akt 2 war so wie wenn wir zu Klitschko gehen und sagen, deine Mutter ist so hässlich *BÄM BÄM AUAUAUAUAUAUA
40 k life 40 k dps 400 resi und ich bin sowieso Onehit. Elite Mobs mit bis zu 9!!! Mio life... 60 - 80 k machten die per Autohit an mir, da man iwann nicht mehr entkommen kann.

Seit diesem Tag ist die Rosarote Brille weg. Ich habe nichts gegen erarbeiten, Nix gegen Farmen. Nix gegen HACKEN UND SLAYEN. Aber in dem Game such ich das vergebens. Vortschritt such ich vergebens, den Sammeltrieb der nicht vorhanden ist dank der random Stats auf den Items. NICHTS vom alten Feeling.

Und dann diese GOTT VERDAMMTE LÜGE: Ihr könnt in jeder Skillung D3 "durchspielen". NEIN verdammt, ich bin gezwungen Smoke zu nutzen, gezwungen Vorbereitung zu nutzen, gezwungen diverse Passiv Skills zu nutzen, denn sonst wird das nix mit weiterkommen. Nix mit DMG machen. Nix mit Hacken und Slayen. Nix mit Loot der eh besch***eiden ist. 

Egal, gleich kommen eh wieder die Leute mit den Rosa Brillen und mähen uns nieder. Haut auf uns drauf. JA FESTER. Hier ist meine andere Wange. Hau zu, der du bist nicht mal in Hölle bei Diablo angekommen bist... Hau zu der du nichts aus dem AH kaufen musst und noch nicht mal weißt was der "Wahlmodus" ist. 
Ach ja, du darfst auch drauf hauen, du, ja genau du, der sich ein paar Milliarden im AH gedupt hat. Wie, echt? Ach so, entschuldige, du bist dadurch ja Billionär geworden und diktierst nun die Goldpreise nach eigenem ermessen, während ich um die 1 mille rumhample.

Naja, kannst dir ja bald die Items kaufen die Blizzard generiert und ins AH für ein paar MRD reinstellt, du hast es ja.

Schönen Tach noch.


----------



## Derkmus (30. Mai 2012)

Pöserpursche hast du deinen PC beim schreiben dieses Textes eh nicht kaputt gemacht? Er liest sich nämlich so....


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2012)

Nehmt doch einfach den Mittelweg. Diablo3 ist weder das ultimative Spiel, noch der Flop des Jahres.
Es ist ein Spiel das ok ist. 
Ob die 8 Jahre Entwicklungszeit oder was es war gerechtfertigt waren ist halt ne andere Sache


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube das Hauptproblem bei "Diablo 3" ist ein ähnliches wie beim "Wiener Schnitzel" auch. Es gibt nur ein original Wiener Schnitzel und alle anderen dürfen sich nur "Schnitzel Wiener Art" nennen. Genauso ist's mit Diablo 3 auch: Ein passenderer Titel wäre wohl "Spiel nach Diablo Art" gewesen.


----------



## Pöserpursche (30. Mai 2012)

Sorry Derkmus ich hab bissl TEE intus. War noch am überarbeiten.

Bzw Spiel. Ja, man könnte sagen, im Bezug auf Euro/Stunde lohnt es sich.
Im Bezug auf Langzeitmotivation wie D2 lohnt es sich im Moment nicht.


----------



## Pöserpursche (30. Mai 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Hauptproblem bei "Diablo 3" ist ein ähnliches wie beim "Wiener Schnitzel" auch. Es gibt nur ein original Wiener Schnitzel und alle anderen dürfen sich nur "Schnitzel Wiener Art" nennen. Genauso ist's mit Diablo 3 auch: Ein passenderer Titel wäre wohl "Spiel nach Diablo Art" gewesen.



Sry Doppelpost. Aber "Diablo Art" ist das wirklich nicht.

Dieses Game hat nichts mit Diablo gemeinsam. Nichts. Ausser den paar gleichnamigen Items.


----------



## ersoichso (30. Mai 2012)

ich bezieh mich jetzt mal nur auf meinen vorposter (pöserpursche)

auch wenn ich gern auf die anderen wuerste senf verteilen wuerde.

das mit dem DH stimmt so nicht ich bin meist* (bosskaempfe die ich solo mache swicht ich meinen specc weils einfach einfacher/schneller geht aber mein 0815 specc macht auch die moeglich) kraehenfüße,salto,rueckwaertssalto dazu die snarepfeile und schnellfeuer,die diversen passiven skills kannst du dir dabei denken,
wobei dir wenn du dir nichtmal gedanken ueber eine skillungsvariable machen moechtest sondern "die eine" willst,selbst das schwer fallen koennte.

mit der loot-chance/verteilung was die bosse/rar mobs betrifft in relation zu mancher kiste,fass,rndmob oder gar die gold goblins...stimme ich dir zu
was wiederrum auch leicht zu beheben ist/waere (schmiedesystem fuer vorgefertigte stats wenigstens zum lvln,mehr/besseren loot bei bossen etc.pp.)
aber im zusammenhang mit dem kapitalismus und dem RMAH seh ich da auch nicht wirklich rosige aussichten.

es ist halt nicht D2 sondern D3 wir sind aber auch im jahre 2012 und nicht 2000...da legt man es halt gleich aufs internet aus und nicht nur im singleplayer und geht mehr nachdem ertrag als zu damaligen zeiten,wo die ersten spiele entwickelt wurden die noch heute den markt beeinflussen,von "programmierer" und "entwickler" die noch selbst "leidenschaftliche spieler" waren o. zumindest dem engagement eines

(mein)fazit: nehm die brille ab oder lass den D3 launcher in ruhe.

edit:ich leg mich ja ungern mitn mod an aber evtl. sollte dieser erstmal das spiel spielen nicht nur erfahrungsberichten vertrauen (habe ich auch nicht,tu ich nicht und urteile objektiv)
und tikume hat wie immer recht ;>


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Mai 2012)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> bla Error 37 bla


Das war vor 2 Wochen und Du kommst JETZT damit an. Es war ärgerlich, aber insbesondere im offiziellen Forum wurden jetzt wirklich genug Tränen darüber vergossen also lass mal. Seither läuft es zumindest bei mir sauber und ohne Komplikationen. Wenn das bei Dir nicht der Fall ist, check mal Dein W-Lan-Kabel.



Sorzzara schrieb:


> R.I.P. Diablo.


Ja machs gut. Leute wie Du sind die besten Kunden. Zahlen den Vollpreis, verstopfen danach aber nicht die Server. Guter Mann. Ich hab das doch jetzt richtig interpretiert, Du hörst doch auf? Denn Dein ganzes langes Geschwurbel ließe eigentlich nur diesen Schluss zu. So unerträglich, wie dieses dreckige Mistspiel für Dich sein muss. Wäre ja jeder freie Moment mit verschwendet. Oder etwa doch nicht?



spectrumizer schrieb:


> und das was ich bisher so gelesen (auch hier) und aus Freundeskreisen gehört habe, bestätigt dieses Bild.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Dein Pech möchte ich haben.
> Schon blöd wenn man besseres Zeuchs findet. ^^



Hab ich ja nich das is es ja. xD Ich musste noch besseres Zeug im AH kaufen nachdem ich wieder Knete gemacht hab um meinen Schaden zu steigern...


----------



## floppydrive (30. Mai 2012)

@Sorzzara

Auf der einen Seite heulst du rum das dir Normal zu einfach war und regst dich dann über Elite Packs auf die dich etwas fordern, was willst du eigentlich?

Wenn du Items farmen willst hol die MF Equip war in D2 nicht anders oder bist du dort auch einfach so rumgelaufen um an deine Items zu kommen? 

So wie dein ganzer Post klingt meckerst du über zu wenig Skills aber scheinst seit Nightmare Akt1 die komplett gleiche Skillkombi zu fahren und dann regst du dich auf das du in Akt3 an gewissen Packs verreckst, rly?
Selbiges trifft hier für dein Akt1 Hell Problem, am Anfang über selbe Fähigkeiten meckern und dann aber bei Packs verrecken mit den gleichen Skills, weiterhin war schon immer klar das die Packs mehr Probleme machen als ein Boss da dieser immer feste Fähigkeiten hat die man vorhersehen kann.



@Pöserpursche

Genauso wie dein Kollege da oben erst darüber aufregen das Akt1 Inferno nach paar Tagen auf Farmstatus einfach ist und dann beim Schwierigkeitsgrad von Akt2 rummeckern, srsly?

Weiterhin bezeichnest du dich als alter D2 Fan und meckerst dann über das AH von D3 rum du warst sicher nie im Battle.net aktiv oder hast mit soj runen etc gehandelt aber in D2 Zeiten war es nicht anders man hat sich auch über Handel Equip geholt und das war Gang und Gebe.

An dich den selben Rat wie an Sorzzara, wegen literarische Ergüsse und mehr Texte mit Grundsatz als solche Möchtegern "Sachbuch" Texte.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2012)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Okay, du bist also noch da. Dann lass uns mal anfangen: Diablo III, nach über 10 Jahren Entwicklungszeit, ist der grösste Witz den Blizzard (ihr wisst schon, diese ehemals super Spieleschmiede, die jetzt leider nur noch die Funktion einer Gelddruckenden Subcompany von Activision/Vivendi erfüllt) jemals unter die Leute gebracht hat. Und das beste ist, dass dieser, wie viele gute Witze, eigentlich ganz harmlos anfängt.



So, ich geh jetzt mal nur auf dieses "Gelddruckenden Subcompany von Activision/Vivindi" ein.

Blizzard gehörte seit 1998 zu Vivendi und war seit diesem Zeitpunkt ein Teil von Vivendi Games. 2008 fusionierte diese Sparte von Vivendi mit Activision. Die 2 großen Namen dieser Fusion gaben daher den Namen "Activision Blizzard".

An der Besitzerstruktur von Blizzard hat sich seit 1998 *nichts* geändert. Seit 1998 war es die "gelddruckende Subcompany von Vivendi". Warum erst seit der Fusion von Activision mit Vivendi Games so auf Blizzard rumgehackt wird, weiß ich nicht.

Und im Gegensatz zu anderen Entwicklern/Publishern kann Blizzard entwickeln wie sie möchten. Es redet ihnen keiner rein. Sonst hätte man Diablo3 nach eine Entwicklungzeit von 5 Jahren nicht einfach eingestampft und von vorne begonnen.


----------



## sharas1 (30. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> @Sorzzara
> 
> Auf der einen Seite heulst du rum das dir Normal zu einfach war und regst dich dann über Elite Packs auf die dich etwas fordern, was willst du eigentlich?



Einige Elitepacks fordern nicht...sie sind schlicht unschaffbar auf Inferno.
Wenn man da schon liest "geschmolzen, blocker, vortex,mehr leben, Diener" dann weis man gleich das man da lieber nicht lang geht...
Oder aber die Nasen stehen natürlich genau an ner Brücke wo ich durch muss....Naja...
Man kann sie weg kiten und in ner ecke der Map parken, aber ist das sinn und zweck der Sache? Kann ich nicht genau sagen....

Wo ich noch recht gegen muss ist die Tatsache mit den Drop´s... Inferno Akt 1 droppen lvl 52 Sachen???
WTF..... ich habe Inferno 1 durch...und ich habe 1 (!!!!) TEil bekommen das ich gegebüber den Drops auf Hölle austauschen kann mit einer grandiosen
Steigerung von sage und schreibe 440 dps. Dieser AH-Zwang kotzt schon an....
Und die Tatsache das ich geschätzte 50.000.000 G investieren muss
um die ersten Quests in Akt 2 zu schaffen und ich nicht von einer verschissenen Wüstenwespe nen onehit bekomme,treibt mir auf den säuregehalt meines Mageninhaltes in die höhe...
Denn...woher 25.000.000 für ne vernünftige waffe nehmen...???Traden? womit wenn nix vernünftiges Dropt???
Doch, Halt...eine Axt ist gedropt, 848er,blau, die ich für sage und schreibe für etwa 100k los geworden bin..dafür kann ich aber auch Akt 3 Hölle mal eben in ner 
Stunde machen, ist genau so lukrativ...aber momentchen....50.000.000 erfarmen?
Das dauert...ach lassen wir das lieber.......


Ich weis auch nicht wirklich was Blizzard geritten hat, das man nur 10 Sachen ins AH packen kann und die Auktionen nach den 5 minuten
überlegen nicht mehr abzubrechen gehen, bzw das man für geschlagene 10 Teile die man versuchen möchte an den Mann zu bringen
( weil man denkt das sich dadurch die not etwas lindern könnte) dann 2 Tage warten muss um es noch mal zu versuchen um an ein bischen Gold zu kommen.

Das hat nix mit "Ups, das war ein bischen unüberlegt und unbedacht von uns zu tun" sondern mit "AAAAh Yeah, das Echtgeld-AH kommt ja bald,
und dann könnt ihr für echte Euronen (von denen wir dann ja auch ein paar ab bekommen) euer Zeugs kaufen*grins*, oder ihr kauft euch gold im AH von uns jetzt gedulteten 
Chinafarmgoldfabriken und wir kassieren dann auch 15% Transaktionsgebühr, tadaaaaa"

Ja, schlechter Scherz....


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Mai 2012)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Einige Elitepacks fordern nicht...sie sind schlicht unschaffbar auf Inferno.


Das mag schon sein. Es gab ja auch gestern oder vorgestern einen Bluepost dazu. Mal schauen was getan wird, ob sie wirklich komplett aufs AH verweisen oder den einen oder anderen Nerf anbringen. Aber eines ist gewiss: Sollte ein Nerf kommen (und jeder der WoW spielt/ gespielt hat weiß, dass Blizzard früher oder später doch klein bei gibt, auch wenn die ersten Aussagen das verneinen), dann sehe ich in der Glaskugel schon all jene, die jetzt über den harten Schwierigkeitsgrad meckern, wehmütig in Erinnerungen schwelgen... "Ach weißt Du noch prefern Inferno - DORT wurden noch Helden geboren", "Alles wischiwaschi heute, nur wer Akt 2 prenerf clear hatte ist ein wahrer Mann" "Da musste man noch kiten Sohn, kiten sag ich Dir. Das war nix für Warmduscher, Movement war angesagt" usw. Glaubst Du nicht? Warten wirs ab.


----------



## floppydrive (30. Mai 2012)

Du bekommst jede Kombi weg auch auf Inferno wenn du allerdings ein Problem hast dich auf die Situation anzupassen dann tut mir das Leid, aber selbst als Barbar hatte ich bisher keine Kombi wo ich irgendwann aufgeben musste.

Zu deinem Itemproblem mit meinen MF Items habe ich bei Elite Packs zwischen 3-4 gelben Items davon sind einige gut zu verkaufen, keine Ahnung mit was für Equip du rumrennst aber mit nem guten MF Equip geht das gut ab.

Das AH ist nur eine Erleichterung für das Handeln was in D2 Gang und Gebe war und das Echtgeld AH ist eine Grundlage das es keine Probleme mehr mit nicht gelieferten  Items über Ebay etc gibt.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Mai 2012)

eh floppy du scheinst ja wirklich der obermaker zu sein.

ich bräuchte mal einen vergleich zu meinem char der bislang auf inferno nur nieder gemetzelt wird.
was hast du den so für stats mit deinem barbar?


----------



## Stevesteel (30. Mai 2012)

Tja, so ist der heutige Spieler wohl. Schaffe ich etwas nicht, weine ich gleich mal in Foren und fordere mein Geld für das Spiel zurück.
Vor 10 Jahren undenkbar, heutzutage anscheinend Gang und Gebe.
Wobei dies glaube ich, nur die WOW-Spieler betrifft, die vor jedem Nerf nach einem Nerf geschrien haben, nach dem Nerf geweint haben, daß ihnen alles zu leicht ist.
Andere wiederum, die nicht D1 oder D2 oder sogar kein WOW gespielt haben, zocken fleissig vor sich her und müllen nicht Foren zu, weil sie mal am ein oder 
anderen Boss/Mob nicht sofort vorbeikommen.
Das Spiel soll doch eine Herausforderung sein.
Also, strengt euch ein wenig mehr an und spielt aus Spaß am Spiel und der sehr langen Herausforderung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (30. Mai 2012)

Ich weis garnicht, was dieses Schwierigkeits-Rumgeheule soll...

Blizzard hat gesagt, dass INFERNO intern nicht durchgespielt werden konnte, weil es zu schwierig war.
Blizzard hat gesagt, dass INFERNO MEHRERE MONATE!!! andauern wird, ehe man es durchgespielt hat.

Community hat klargemacht, dass INFERNO sehr wohl schaffbar ist.
Dies teils mit Broken skills, teils jedoch einfach mit Teamplay und Skill.

Es MUSS doch absolut jedem Spieler klar sein, dass ein Schwierigkeitsgrad, welcher von Blizzard als "almost impossible" angegeben wird, nur mit einigen wenigen Methoden schaffbar ist. Und nur durch Gear sich die Vielfalt der Durchspielmöglichkeiten ergeben.
Normal, Nightmare, Hell ist ALLES locker mit jeder Skillung schaffbar. INFERNO war und ist von dieser Regel jedoch ausgenommen.


Ich möchte absolut nicht sagen, dass Blizzard nichts falsch gemacht hat, eher im Gegenteil, da sind etliche Fehler drin. Mir missfällt zum Beispiel die absolut unausgewogene Skalierung des Equipments. Für Schaden ist NUR die Waffe von Relevanz, der Rest des Gears ist eigentlich nur Peanuts auf den Schaden und hat mehr Relevanz fürs Überleben in Form von Vitality und Defense-Values...

Nur das Rumgeheule was Schwierigkeit und die Online-Geschichte angeht, die ist schlichtweg DUMM.
Das sind Fakten, welche LANGE VOR RELEASE bekannt waren, wer so trotzig ist es dennoch zu kaufen und dann rumheult, der ist halt DUMM. Das soll wirklich nicht beleidigend sein (auch wenn es das wohl ist), aber ein bisschen Intelligenz und Nachdenken würde einigen Leuten mal ganz gut tun (und damit spreche ich NICHT implizit den Threatstarter an, sondern ist als allgemeine Aussage zu verstehen).


----------



## floppydrive (30. Mai 2012)

Hat nichts mit Obermacker zu tun einfach nur das ich nicht gleich aufgebe wenn es mal etwas kompliziert wird, Inferno ist nunmal wie gesagt das "höchste der Gefühl".
Hier heißt es für Elite Packs Fähigkeiten Tauschen oder auch mal sterben, aber mit der Zeit ändert sich das auch und man schafft einiges.

Meine Stats Anfang Akt 2 waren 55k Life (Buff), 12k DPS, 7k Rüstung und 200 Ressi meine aktuell Daten weiß ich leider nicht aus den Kopf die kann ich dir erst heute Abend sagen.



&#8364;dit: Sowas von # an Mahoni-Chan so sieht es aus


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte immer der Witz des Jahrhunderts ist der, wo das Goldkettchen und die weinende Frisöse zurück bleiben. 

Oder war das der Witz des vorherigen Jahrhunderts? Wobei es im 12. Jahr doch noch arg früh ist, um den Witz des Jahrhunderts zu deklarieren. Wer weiß schon was da in den nächste 88 jahren noch so kommt.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Mai 2012)

ersoichso schrieb:


> edit:ich leg mich ja ungern mitn mod an aber evtl. sollte dieser erstmal das spiel spielen nicht nur erfahrungsberichten vertrauen


Klar, wenn du's mir kaufst. Weil Geld geb ich dafür sicher nicht aus. Vielleicht wenn's mal auf'm Wühltisch für max. 10,- € zu finden ist ...


----------



## sharas1 (30. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Du bekommst jede Kombi weg auch auf Inferno wenn du allerdings ein Problem hast dich auf die Situation anzupassen dann tut mir das Leid, aber selbst als Barbar hatte ich bisher keine Kombi wo ich irgendwann aufgeben musste.
> 
> Zu deinem Itemproblem mit meinen MF Items habe ich bei Elite Packs zwischen 3-4 gelben Items davon sind einige gut zu verkaufen, keine Ahnung mit was für Equip du rumrennst aber mit nem guten MF Equip geht das gut ab.
> 
> Das AH ist nur eine Erleichterung für das Handeln was in D2 Gang und Gebe war und das Echtgeld AH ist eine Grundlage das es keine Probleme mehr mit nicht gelieferten Items über Ebay etc gibt.



Stimmt schon, wie geschrieben spiel ich grad Akt 2 Inferno, weis ja nicht wo du dich grade tummelst, aber Hell ist gegen Inferno echt Ponyhof...^^

Und mein EQ ist i.o. denke ich zumindest, 22k schaden, 45k hp...bin wizzard und trotz Energierüstung und Lebenrüstungs-Glyphe (max 35% von der max-hp als schaden)
liege ich in Akt 2 bei max 3 hits im dreck(bei der ersten Quest wohlgemerkt^^)...Mehr deff geht net, außer teleport (nutz ich auch wenn nötig), spiegelbilder(die keine mobs binden), Diamantrüstung und 20 minütigem kiten pro pack...Ich spiel schon mit den Fähigkeiten je nach bedarf, aber gewisse Combos sind einfach pervers...
Was nützt es wenn man sich weg portet wenn man in einer Lavapfütze steht
man aber 2 sek später durch nen Votex gezogen wird und innerhalb einer Mauer auf seinen Tot warten MUSS weil man es max 2 Sek aushält in einer Gift-Lavamatsche?
Nur als Beispiel...
Dann ist man (aufgrund mangelden drops) auf das AH zwangläufig angewiesen....^^

Ich sage ja auch nicht das nix dropt,3-4 gelbe hab ich auch, aber ob man dadurch reich wird wenn man eine 220er einhandwaffe verkauft wage ich zu bezweifeln...
Und trotzdem, es dropt zu 99% crap...

Ich werde auch nicht aufhören zu spielen, wie gesagt, zur not stell ich die packs i-wo in eine ecke wenn die nicht machbar sind, aber die frage ist
ob es der Sinn ist...das ist kein Hack´n´Slay in meinen Augen..^^

Aber mal sehen, ich werde noch 2-3x akt 1 abfarmen und mal schauen ob danach akt 2 spielbar wird....^^


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Mai 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Klar, wenn du's mir kaufst. Weil Geld geb ich dafür sicher nicht aus.


Nun, dann sollte man die Brötchen auch dementsprechend klein backen. Zu verkünden, dass das eigene "ungute Gefühl" einzig und allein von irgendwelchem halbgaren Geheule bestätigt wird und nicht auf erlebten Erlebnissen beruht, ist nun eben mal nicht der Gipfel der Glaubwürdigkeit. Sorzzara schwadroniert zwar zornesrot viel mehr als nötig (und dabei auch viel Unnötiges), aber er hat seine Eindrücke wenigstens selbst gesammelt.

Ansonsten siehe Cartoon.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Mai 2012)

Also das mit den Drops finde ich auch etwas arg... was da ab und an für ein Stuss droppt ist mir unbegreiflich. Die Int-Axt für den Barbaren, yeah.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit Obermacker zu tun einfach nur das ich nicht gleich aufgebe wenn es mal etwas kompliziert wird, Inferno ist nunmal wie gesagt das "höchste der Gefühl".
> Hier heißt es für Elite Packs Fähigkeiten Tauschen oder auch mal sterben, aber mit der Zeit ändert sich das auch und man schafft einiges.
> 
> Meine Stats Anfang Akt 2 waren 55k Life (Buff), 12k DPS, 7k Rüstung und 200 Ressi meine aktuell Daten weiß ich leider nicht aus den Kopf die kann ich dir erst heute Abend sagen.
> €dit: Sowas von # an Mahoni-Chan so sieht es aus



naja sollte auch mehr sowas wie ne einleitung sein =failed :-)

ok bin auch akt II das heisst ich bin aufem richtigen weg aber mir fehlen noch gut 20k life und ein paar ressi punkte.


----------



## floppydrive (30. Mai 2012)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, wie geschrieben spiel ich grad Akt 2 Inferno, weis ja nicht wo du dich grade tummelst, aber Hell ist gegen Infero echt Ponyhof...^^
> 
> Und mein EQ ist i.o. denke ich zumindest, 22k schaden, 45k hp...bin wizzard und trotz Energierüstung und Lebenrüstungs-Glyphe (max 35% von der max-hp als schaden)
> liege ich in Akt 2 bei max 3 hits im dreck(bei der ersten Quest wohlgemerkt^^)...Mehr deff geht net, außer teleport (nutz ich auch wenn nötig), spiegelbilder(die keine mobs binden), Diamantrüstung und 20 minütigem kiten pro pack...Ich spiel schon mit den Fähigkeiten je nach bedarf, aber gewisse Combos sind einfach pervers...
> ...



Bin aktuell Ende Akt 2 beim Körperteile sammeln von Kull.

Ich habe Sorc leider nur bis NM gezockt und kann da nichts genaueres sagen aber auch als Barb muss ich aufpassen wo ich stehe und gerade der Tele vom Sorc ist richtig edel mit Illusionist. Weiß nicht wieviel Ressi du hast aber das sollte man auch nicht vernachlässigen.

Sterben ist bei mir auch an der Tagesordnung wenn ich blöd stehe oder meine CD nicht ready sind und ich habe auch mal ein Elite Pack was mit 20 Minuten beschäftigt aber das ist doch eher die "Ausnahme" mit den meisten Packs komme ich gut klar und kriege sie auch klein, ich finde es sehr schön knackig und nicht zu schwer.


----------



## Trenix (30. Mai 2012)

@ Sorzzara schonmal die Gifthydra mit blizzard kombiniert macht gut dmg und wenn du von den Setteilen den 2er boni hast dann lohnt sich die Feuerhydra wieder da 2oder 3% ich weiß nicht mehr die genaue zahl mehr feuer dmg.
Alle spells die man hat kann man gebrauchen es komt auf die Spielweise drauf an bzw auf die grp welche rolle man einnimmt.

Kettenblitzschlag kannst du in den meisten fällen weg lassen macht zuwenig schaden.

@ersoichso das umspeccen vor einem boss ist auch unifizient wenn man lvl 60 ist da man dann sein Nephalem buff verliert.

Ich spiele Zauberin hatte ansich bis Inferno nicht so die Probleme. Inferno akt 1 war relativ schnell durch spiele mit einem Barbaren zusammen einfach alle Ultimates zünden und kaputt machen nach gut 2 tagen läuft man relativ fix durch und farmen grad resi/rüssi gear für akt 2 da die mobs da ja doch etwas härter zuhauen.
Einmal akt 1 gibt ca 500k gold sowie mit glück items die man gebrauchen kann bzw sie ins ah stellen kann für gut gold wir hatten in 4 tage akt1 gemacht ich hab irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen und sind jetzt akt2 bei Weg zur Oase bei rar packs ca 3 toden dann liegen sie. Klar einige Rar packs lassen wir auch bzw ziehen wir i-wo an den Kartenrand weil die Kombinationen zuschwer sind und der enrage timer zufrüh kommen würde.

Kurz meine werte(nicht umanzugeben oder so einfach nur ein vergleich womit ich in akt2 durch komme und ja einige teile sind aus dem ah)
31k life
31k dps
4,5k rüssi
ca bei allen 380 resi
680 Leben pro Sekunde

2tes gear

39k life
16k dps
7krüssi
ca bei allen 700 resi
800 Leben pro Sekunde


skills
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/wizard#RiXlSj!WYf!bbaZZY

Wer das Ah nicht mag dann benutz es halt nicht geht 2x öfter durch den akt davor um sich sachen zufarmen die man braucht um weiter zukommen, aber es würde gehen.
Siehe z.b. die 3er grp die auf Hardcore Diablo auf Hölle gelegt haben und jetzt Inferno angehen die können sich auch nichts im ah kaufen oder items von der Gemeinsamen Bank nehmen
und sind trotzdem soweit.
In Inferno akt 1 droppen auch 60er waffen und Rüssi mit 800 und mehr schaden und den richtigen werten.

Das Spiel ist seid 2 wochen draussen wartet den nerf ab oder Farmen Farmen Farmen


----------



## ego1899 (30. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Sterben ist bei mir auch an der Tagesordnung wenn ich blöd stehe oder meine CD nicht ready sind und ich habe auch mal ein Elite Pack was mit 20 Minuten beschäftigt aber das ist doch eher die "Ausnahme" mit den meisten Packs komme ich gut klar und kriege sie auch klein, ich finde es sehr schön knackig und nicht zu schwer.



Naja siehste... Hat ja auch niemand behauptet das es Mobs gibts die einfach nicht zu besiegen sind. Mit x-mal sterben undgenug Geduld und Zeit bekommt man schon alles down. Aber wenn man sowas halt teilweise alle paar Meter hat (da die Kombinationen an Fähigkeiten halt mal so sein können) dann is das recht nervig. Das was bei dir die "Ausnahme" is, kann beim anderen Spielern schon wesentlich häufiger der Fall sein. Genauso wie der eine nur Crap findet und der andere halt nich...


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Mai 2012)

Ich musste gestern feststellen das es Kombinationen gibt die eben nicht tot zu kriegen sind. Ich habe sie dann geskipped.


----------



## Ashen2780 (30. Mai 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Hauptproblem bei "Diablo 3" ist ein ähnliches wie beim "Wiener Schnitzel" auch. Es gibt nur ein original Wiener Schnitzel und alle anderen dürfen sich nur "Schnitzel Wiener Art" nennen. Genauso ist's mit Diablo 3 auch: Ein passenderer Titel wäre wohl "Spiel nach Diablo Art" gewesen.



Das stimmt nicht ganz, jedes Schnitzel darf sich Wiener Schnitzel nennen solange es aus Kalbsfleisch besteht 

Eine populäre Variante wird mit Schweine- statt Kalbfleisch zubereitet, da Schweinefleisch deutlich billiger als Kalbfleisch ist (ca. die Hälfte). Um die Irreführung der Verbraucher durch Vortäuschung eines höherwertigen Produktes zu vermeiden, ist in den österreichischen und deutschen Lebensmittelrichtlinien festgelegt, dass ein als „Wiener Schnitzel“ bezeichnetes Produkt aus Kalbfleisch bestehen muss. Für die Varianten aus Schweinefleisch hat sich „Schnitzel Wiener Art“ oder „Wiener Schnitzel vom Schwein“ eingebürgert. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiener_Schnitzel

Und das bringt uns zurück zur Kernfrage: Ist DB3 ein Wiener Schnitzel oder ein Schnitzel Wiener Art ;-)


----------



## ego1899 (30. Mai 2012)

Es gibt doch auch Hähnchen Schnitzel... also weder vom Schwein noch vom Kalb, sondern vom Geflügeltier. Das ist dann auch "Wiener Art" nehme ich an?

Ich sage D3 ist ein Wiener Schnitzel, vielleicht nicht ganz so lecker zubereitet wie sich das die meisten gewünscht haben, aber im Endeffekt is es das was es auch sein soll...


----------



## Potpotom (30. Mai 2012)

D3 ist eine Bockwurst! So, nun wisst ihr Bescheid!


----------



## ego1899 (30. Mai 2012)

Gerade gefunden, ich stimme dem zwar nich zu, aber witzig is es irgendwie trotzdem... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nun, dann sollte man die Brötchen auch dementsprechend klein backen. Zu verkünden, dass das eigene "ungute Gefühl" einzig und allein von irgendwelchem halbgaren Geheule bestätigt wird und nicht auf erlebten Erlebnissen beruht, ist nun eben mal nicht der Gipfel der Glaubwürdigkeit. Sorzzara schwadroniert zwar zornesrot viel mehr als nötig (und dabei auch viel Unnötiges), aber er hat seine Eindrücke wenigstens selbst gesammelt.
> 
> Ansonsten siehe Cartoon.


Da fällt mir ein: Ich hab das Beta-Wochenende gespielt. Sonderlich begeistert hat's mich allerdings nicht. Aber zählt das auch als "Spielerfahrung"? 

Die Atmosphäre und die Storyline fand ich schon gut, daran meckere ich ja auch nicht. Aber das ist nach dem ersten Mal gegessen, danach ist's wirklich nur noch was für die eingefleischten Diablo-Fans. Der Punkt ist, dass das, was Blizzard da nach 11 Jahren Entwicklungszeit und epischem Hype, der eigentlich seit den ersten Teaser-Videos besteht, für 60,- &#8364; bietet, eine allenfalls mittelmäßige bis unterdurchschnittliche Gesamtqualität ist, an den Maßstäben, an denen sie sich selber messen. Da hat für mich selbst heute noch "Titan Quest" einen höheren Wiederspielwert, obwohl ich's schon paar Mal durch hab und das gibt's schon für 6,99 &#8364; bei Steam.

Und dabei geht's keineswegs um das "Diablo"-Prinzip oder dem Motto "Wir machen's so übel schwer, dass wir's nichtmal intern geschafft haben", sondern um die lasche Darbietung und Umsetzung, sowie um die fast schon peinliche Offensichtlichkeit der Geldmacherei.

Tante Edith meint grad zum Thema "Gefühl" und "Hören-Sagen": Schau dir mal den Trend bei Amazon.com an: http://www.amazon.co...howViewpoints=0

Von ~1500 Bewertern haben 792 dem Spiel nur einen Stern gegeben. Das heißt über 50% der Käufer bewerten das Spiel als "Ungenügend", Schulnote 6.


----------



## Lari (30. Mai 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Von ~1500 Bewertern haben 792 dem Spiel nur einen Stern gegeben. Das heißt über 50% der Käufer bewerten das Spiel als "Ungenügend", Schulnote 6.



Na komm, dass da nicht das Spiel an sich sondern z.B. die Server bewertet wurden hättest du dir denken können 
Und schlecht ist D3 eigentlich nicht, es ist eben nur keine reine D2 Kopie sondern hat neue Ansätze, die viele schlicht nicht annehmen.

Und jetzt nicht denken ich wär Fanboy oder so, ich hab einen Char auf Stufe 36, vielleicht 20 Stunden gespielt, letzte Woche garnicht. Dennoch find ichs völlig ok für den Preis und das Genre, da ich mit Sicherheit noch weiter spielen werde und nie Probleme mit den Servern hatte (nie mehr als 5 Minuten gebraucht zum einloggen).
Persönliche Wertung wäre so um die 80%.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2012)

1400 von den 1500 Bewertungen waren in den ersten Stunden von D3, also nicht aussagekräftig. Gleiches Bild auf Metacritics.


----------



## Geloran (30. Mai 2012)

Ich find schon krass, das gerade jetzt, an einem Mittwoch NACHMITTAG um halb 3 die Server voll sind. Fehler 37 ftw...


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. Mai 2012)

Geloran schrieb:


> Ich find schon krass, das gerade jetzt, an einem Mittwoch NACHMITTAG um halb 3 die Server voll sind. Fehler 37 ftw...



Hast du denn in deine Überlegungen auch mit eingerechnet, daß von 3:00 bis 11:00 Uhr (evtl. sogar länger) Wartungsarbeiten waren und die ganzen Leute, die aus völlig irrelevanten Gründen zu diesen Zeiten zu Hause sind, nur darauf gewartet haben, daß die Server wieder hochfahren?


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Mai 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Tante Edith meint grad zum Thema "Gefühl" und "Hören-Sagen": Schau dir mal den Trend bei Amazon.com an: http://www.amazon.co...howViewpoints=0
> 
> Von ~1500 Bewertern haben 792 dem Spiel nur einen Stern gegeben. Das heißt über 50% der Käufer bewerten das Spiel als "Ungenügend", Schulnote 6.


Es bleibt dabei... "Gefühl" und "Hören-Sagen", hat sich nix geändert. Wie schon erwähnt wurde, sind die Bewertungen aus Zorn über den miesen Release so niedrig. Weil am 15. und 16. kaum jemand zocken konnte. Nur (!) deshalb. Das war in der Tat Bockmist, aber wir leben nicht vor 2 Wochen, sondern jetzt. Und jetzt läuft das Spiel einwandfrei, ich spiele jeden Abend wenn die Kinder im Bett sind ein paar Stündchen und kann mich nicht beschweren, sowohl solo auch auch Co-Op. Das war also leider nix mit der Beweisführung, Herr Inspektor.


----------



## Nexilein (30. Mai 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Andere wiederum, die nicht D1 oder D2 oder sogar kein WOW gespielt haben, zocken fleissig vor sich her und müllen nicht Foren zu, weil sie mal am ein oder
> anderen Boss/Mob nicht sofort vorbeikommen.



Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass man auch als D1, D2 und WoW Spieler fleißig (und zufrieden) am Zocken sein.

Außerdem muss man ja auch nicht jeden Kommentar ernst nehmen :-)
Der TE lässt sich z.B. über die überflüssigen Skills seiner kitenden Zauberin aus, wärend mir am WE jemand begeistern von seiner Nahkampf-Zauberin vorgeschwärmt hat...


----------



## Potpotom (30. Mai 2012)

Naja, Meinungsbildung geschieht nunmal auch durchs Hören-Sagen... jemanden darauf festzunageln ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt der Diskussion dienlich. Wenn jemand seine Bedenken gegenüber eines Spiels (oder was auch immer) äussert dann sind diese eben existent - dabei ist es ja unerheblich wie diese entstanden sind.

Gedanken wird sich Spectrumizer schon gemacht haben um den Entschluss, DIII für 60€ nicht zu kaufen, zu treffen.


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2012)

Ich hab Spaß an Diablo 3. 

Btw. der Thread mit "Witz des XXX" ist nicht verschwunden, sondern mit dem anderen Kritikthread verschmolzen.


----------



## Lari (30. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab Spaß an Diablo 3.



Hörensagen nach bist du ja auch Admin einer Blizzard-Fansite...


----------



## Trafalgalore (30. Mai 2012)

WTF heut schon wieder ständig error 37 ((
Manno will doch nur solo zocken...und die log in server sind wieder überlastet


----------



## Derulu (30. Mai 2012)

Auch ich habe Spaß an Diablo 3, vor allem dann, wenn ich es nicht in einem durch spielen 

Und ich bin kein Mitarbeiter einer "Blizzard-Fanseite"


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Hörensagen nach bist du ja auch Admin einer Blizzard-Fansite...



Dem Hörensagen nach spiel ich aber gleichermaßen auch schon seit ~24 Jahren und auch wenn ich nicht groß bin, kann trotzdem schon ganz allein abschätzen, was mir Spaß macht und was nicht


----------



## Healnatz (30. Mai 2012)

War auch skeptisch Anfangs.. finde Blizzard zwar nicht so besonders.. aber dennoch haben die ein solides Game gebastelt, das man einfach immer wieder zocken kann. Hatte echt beim ersten mal durchspielen so das Gefühl eines Fehlkaufes, dachte mir naja gut bist eben kein Diablo 3 Typ aber seit ner Woche jeden Abend min. 4 Std am spielen..  bei mir hats n bisschen gebraucht bis es "suchtet"


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Mai 2012)

Leider ist das Thema ein elendiges zweischneidiges Schwert. 

Auf der einen Seite muss ich ganz klar sagen, das es mir Spaß gemacht hat, diese komplette Story durchzuspielen, auch wenn ich weiterhin denke, das dieser letzte Akt 4 einfach geschichtlich UND spielerisch zu kurz ist. Ich habe einen viel größeren Kampf erwartet, als dieses Wettrennen mit Diablo, der schnell gefunden ist und einfach wie ein weiterer Käfer zerquetscht wird (auch wenn er der stärkste Gegner des Spiels ist).

Aber auf der anderen Seite sehe ich gewisse Probleme. Die weiteren Modi sind immer nur ein durchspielen des bisherigen Spiels mit erhöhter Schwierigkeit und höheren Zahlen auf beiden Seiten. Schon in Akt 1 Alptraum habe ich keine Lust mehr, weil es nur noch ein sinnloses Durchrennen und wegwerfen von Items ist. Die Kehrseite ist da das Auktionshaus, wo man kurz aufstockt und plötzlich den 3fachen Schaden fährt, nachdem man 20000 Gold ausgegeben hat.

Weiter werden die Fähigkeiten auf Dauer irgendwie langweilig. Wie schon beschrieben, man spielt immer ein gleiches Muster runter und ändert alle 5 Sekunden seine Skillung, weil es einen einfach nervt, da die einen Mobs hintereinander stehen, die nächsten nebeneinander und andere auf Umgebungsschaden "gar nicht" reagieren.

Schlussendlich fühlt sich da diese Macht irgendwie "begrenzt" an. Ich habe nicht mehr das Gefühl, wirklich wichtig in der Geschichte zu sein. Schön wäre es da gewesen, die einzelnen Modi etwas zu unterscheiden, eben doch die Geschichte für jeden Modi zu verändern, von Diablo im normalen Modus in einen Alptraum geschickt zu werden, statt mit ihm zu kämpfen, die tatsächliche Hölle zu erleben, nicht nur diese Höllenschläuche, das Gemäuer und hinterher eine tatsächliche Apokalypse (Inferno) zu verhindern, indem man Diablo schließlich tötet.

Nach diesem normalen Modus bleibt mir einfach dieses "und jetzt?" Gefühl und diese Beschränkungen der Zauber sorgen für das letzte Gegenstück, weshalb ich den Zauberer erstmal auf Eis gelegt habe.

Und mit anderen Charakteren im Normalmodus (Koop oder Solo) ... Nunja ... Der Barbar gefiel mir einfach nicht, gerade wenn man was davon liest, das dieser später in Inferno Akt 2 plötzlich so extrem schwach werden soll ... Einzig der Dämonenjäger verbleibt irgendwie. Und dem fehlt das barbarisch typische totale zerschießen der Gegner, die im hohen Bogen wegfliegen. Der Zauberer ist da immer noch schöner, da er so stark ausgerüstet ist, das selten dann immer wieder der Moment "haha, ich bin unbesiegbar!" aufkommt, während er Zauber kanalisiert.


----------



## Saji (30. Mai 2012)

Mir schoss grade was wahnwitziges zu D3 durch den Kopf. ^^ Für ein Singleplayer-Hack'n'Slay ist es mir zu 'online'ig und für ein Online-Hack'n'Slay zu 'solo'ig. Ich weiß einfach nicht woran ich bei D3 bin. :3


----------



## Teysha (30. Mai 2012)

Hm.. schwer zu sagen.Manchmal werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Blizzard die Sache etwas unterschätzt hat. Einerseits die Serverpopulation zu Anfang, andererseits die Schwierigkeit in späteren Schwierigkeitsgraden. 

Ich finde mich auch beschränkt in der Auswahl meiner Skills und fühle mich veräppelt, wenn man mir Optionen nimmt, um damit Individualität vorzugaukeln. Trotzdem macht es mir Spass. Ich mag die Grafik und die Atmosphäre, auch die Umgebung.. Ich mag sogar das lineare  Auch die Klassen haben ihr eigenes Gefühl und Spielstil. Und auf Normal und Alptraum fühle ich mich wirklcih unsterblich, das ändert sich ja dann mit Hölle und den ersten Elite-Gegnern...

Genau da liegt ein Problem für mich. Wenn ich meine Magierin spiele mit Lv 57 auf Hölle in Akt 2 und ich zum verschnaufen oder zum entspannen meinen HExendoktor spiele, der noch in Akt 3 rumdümpelt auf Normal, weil ich wirklich KO bin vom ständigem "Wachsam" sein, dann ist das nicht meine Philosophie eines Spiels oder Hack'n'Slay.

Und genau das bringt mich zu einem weiteren Punkt, den viele hier schlicht übersehen. Die Enttäuschung ist immer relativ gesehen zu eurer Erwartung. Und jeder von uns hatte eigene Hoffnungen in das Spiels gesetzt. Klar das dann einige enttäuscht waren, je nachdem wie hoch die Erwartung war/ist.

Aber Blizz hat noch viele FEhler in D3 drin. Was mich schon wundert, da Blizz durchaus mehr Erfahrung hat als manch anderer Spielehersteller. Da hab ich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Nicnak (30. Mai 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Klar, wenn du's mir kaufst. Weil Geld geb ich dafür sicher nicht aus. Vielleicht wenn's mal auf'm Wühltisch für max. 10,- &#8364; zu finden ist ...



Könnte dauern, für D2 verlangen se ja immernoch 15 &#8364;uro im battle.net, selbst für die Erweiterung. Oo

Obwohl es das Spiel selbst in der Screenfun für 3.99 &#8364; schon für lau gab vor über 10 Jahren, samt Erweiterung. 




> Oder aber die Nasen stehen natürlich genau an ner Brücke wo ich durch muss....Naja...
> Man kann sie weg kiten und in ner ecke der Map parken, aber ist das sinn und zweck der Sache? Kann ich nicht genau sagen....
> 
> ...von einer verschissenen Wüstenwespe nen onehit bekomme...



Was willst du sonst machen, die Brücke sprengen und dann rüber hüpfen. Oo

Mit meinem Möch bin ich entweder am kiten, oder haue per roundhousekick Gegner von den Ranges weg. Macht immerwieder Laune, auch wenn ich kaum DMG fahre.

Und bist du dir sicher das du von einer Wüstenwespe geonehittet wirst, oder fällste erst nach der kompletten Salve, oder 2-3 um?


----------



## Wachmann (30. Mai 2012)

Sinngemäße Übersetzung: 

"Ich muss Blizzard wirklich Gratulieren. Von einem wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt aus seid ihr auf dem besten Wege eure Aktionäre bei Activicion sehr sehr zufrieden zu stellen. 

Ihr habt ein Spiel hergenommen um welches sich über die Jahre ein riesiger Hype gebildet hat, wo es riesige Fanseiten gab und welches noch lang seines gleichen suchte - und habt es zu eurem Opferlamm gemacht.

Ich verstehe das WoW stirbt. Der Goldesel den ihr fähig wart zu erschaffen um eure Taschen zu füllen, stirbt nun langsam. Es lief alles sehr gut. MoP wird es nicht schaffen das sterbende Herz wieder zu beleben was einst das WOW Imperium war... und das wisst ihr. Starcraft 2, obwohl es ein großes Spiel ist, kann diesen Goldesel nicht ersetzen - war dann auch nicht als Ersatz gedacht. Wie auch? Nachdem aber eure Businessabteilung sehr gut vorrausschaut, habt ihr euren nächsten Schachzug geplant: Diablo 3. 

Wie hätte man besser einen neuen Goldesel erschaffen können als wenn man sich auf einen der größten Suchtfaktoren von Diablo 2 konzentiert: die Item Sammlerei. Wirklich brilliant. Und demnach formtet ihr vom Grund auf dieses Spiel welches vermehrt um Items geht - das wäre dann eine Riesen Idee um die Monatlichen kosten von WOW durch kleine Transaktionen zu ersetzen.

Da wäre nur eine Sache: Ihr seid langweilig. 

am 15. Mai 2012 nach fast einer dekade von Vorfreude, wurde uns Diablo 3 gegeben! Es ist nur nicht wirklich Diablo 3. Es ist eine verschlankte, geschnittene Version von dem Diablo 3 welches jeder dachte erwarten zu können. Es wurde uns ja auch nicht einfach so gegeben, wir mussten ja noch den vollpreis von $60 dafür zahlen. 

Oh wie das Mächtige doch gefallen ist. Wieso soll das nicht Diablo 3 sein, sagt ihr? Hmm schauen wir mal. Erinnert sich noch jemand an all die "teaser" - Videos und all die Häppchen die geliefert wurden um die Fangemeinde zu füttern über die letzten 3 Jahre? Videos die uns langsam Eindrücke über den Content vermittelten den wir erwarteten zu erleben? Ich erinnere mich.

Dieses Video von vor 4 Jahren

@2:10 "These current weapons just won't do!":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K0YkUH6r6c&list=UUCGf0PicJgNp6yb7xsdZAwA&index=1&feature=plcp

Ich nehme an diese Idee sterben zu lassen war vom Kostenpunt her wesentlich effektiver

@6:30 "Let's see what a real fight looks like."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT4K6e2q10g&list=UUCGf0PicJgNp6yb7xsdZAwA&index=10&feature=plcp

Ja bitte lasst es uns ansehen. ich warte noch. andrerseits. geht es nur mir so oder sehen es andere auch so das dieses wesentlich besser aussieht als das was wir beim Release erhalten haben?

@2:00 Did he say randomized, dungeons, quests and encounters?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMAyxY7mjzI&list=UUCGf0PicJgNp6yb7xsdZAwA&index=7&feature=plcp

Wenn ihre Vorstellung von neu generierten Kämpfen, Quests und Umgebungen ein Kontinuierlicher Kreislauf von den Dingen ist, dann haben wir es hier geschafft

So wo ist also das Problem (Beef Rindfleisch)? manche könnten sagen. Das Problem (Beef Rindfleisch) ist das dies nicht Diablo 3 ist dies ist ein Betrug. Ein Hologramm. Ein künstlicher Ersatz. Ein lahmer Ersatz für das was der Hype versprach. Eine Geschnittene und abgespeckte Version von dem was es hätte sein solln. Zu deutsch: ein ausgeschlachtetes Opferlamm. 

Dies lies mich und 1000 andere wirklich sagen Wo ist das Problem (Beef Rindfleisch)? Blizzard´s Antwort: es gibt keinen Kuh &#150; lvl. Aber HEY wir haben Regenbögen und Einhörner!

Kann jemand immernoch verleugnen wie wirklich langweilig das Spiel ist oder haben die Leute begonnen sich den „Goldstaub&#147; abzuschütteln? 

Ihr habt Verzauberungen , PVP, Haustier Begleiter und andere Dinge von der Release- Version entfernt damit ihr es dann bei einer Späteren Erweiterung neu verkaufen könnt. (Dies ist ein Trend bei Spielen dem schon viele Entwickler gefolgt sind; Inhalte zurückzuhalten für welche schon geworben wurde und diese später erneut zu verkaufen. Ich hätte nicht erwarten sollen das Activicion &#150; Blizzard hier anders wäre, und es war mein Fehler. Ich nahm fälschlicher Weise an es wäre eine Gruppe von Trendsettern und nicht von nachmachern. Schande über mich…) 

Ihr habt keinen Singleplayermodus eingebaut weil man kein Geld von Leuten machen kann, die das AH nicht in den vorgeschriebenen Format nutzen. Weniger arbeit für euch bei vielen entwicklungsstufen, und zwingt die Menschen dazu in der Mikro-Ökonomie zu interagieren auf welches euer Einkommen angelehnt ist. Wiedermal brillant. Was mich zu meinem Finalen Punkt bringt: 

Da ist so wenig Dynamik in diesem Spiel dass ich nicht glauben kann dass es so viele Jahre gebraucht hat es zu entwickeln. In Wahrheit glaube ich es definitiv nicht. Also warum so lange warten? Ich sags euch: Wirtschaftsrecht. 

Genauer gesagt, musste erst die Rechmäßigkeit und alle Komplikationen die ein aus einem Spiel stammenden Echtgeld AH entstanden sind geklärt werden. DIESER Prozess kann ich mir vorstellen hat Jahre beansprucht um ihn auszubügeln &#150; Während das Spiel an sich wesentlich weniger Zeit in Anspruch nahm (was man auch sehen kann) 

Es braucht keinen besonders intelligenten Verstand um herauszufinden WARUM sie ein Echtgelt AH einbauen wollen und einen Teil von jeder (der vielen) Transaktionen bekommen würden. Das ist es. Hier ist das Problem. Du machst ein ganzes Spiel um den Item-Grind herum, und dann die Leute zum Tauschen der Items ins AH zu zwingen speziell echtgeld AH. Es gibt Buchstäblich keine bessere Dynamic. Wenn man ein Spiel rein aus einem Wirtschafltichem Aspekt heraus macht, macht mein kein gutes Spiel. &#150; und ein überragend gutes Spiel ist dies hier nicht! 

Zusammenfassend, Spieler, wollt ihr wirklich eure zeit an einem weiteren sklavenähnlichen Geargrind verschwenden? Wenn es so ist (hier ist mir keine sinnvolle Übersetzung eingefallen) Ihr werdet keinen besseren Ort finden dies zu tun! Falls nicht, es gibt viele andere Spiele die wesentlich mehr zu bieten haben für $60. Versprochen. 

Diablo 3 wurde um die Gier von Activision herum gebildet. Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr. 

Spieler sind nachtragend und sind Leute die solch ein Desaster nicht vergessen werden. Wenn sie ihre Fangemeinde verlieren, verlieren sie eine der Wesentlichen Säulen ihres Erfolges welche dann bald einstürzen. 

Ich gebe diesem Post weniger als ein Paar Stunden ehe er gelöscht wird von Blizzard Moderatoren. Man kann diesen schlechten Geschmack hier nicht dulden. Wahrheit tut weh. 

Grüße von einem langjährigen Fan …&#147;

Sinngemäß übersetzt, NICHT mein persönlicher Beitrag!

Englischer Text stammte von (ist dort bereitsgelöscht) http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4507471915 

Verzeiht bitte die Flüchtigkeitsfehler.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Mai 2012)

Es gibt hier schon einige Threads, in denen auch Kritik angebracht wird. 
Aber abgesehen davon, dass so ein Beitrag eher in diese gehört, könntest du wenigstens den Originaltext verlinken.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2012)

@Wachman,

da hat wieder einer den Zusammenhang zwischen Activision, Blizzard und Vivendi nicht verstanden.


----------



## Wachmann (30. Mai 2012)

@Kaepteniglo

Ich sehe es auch so, dass die Zusammenhänge von Produktion/Entwicklung und Vertrieb getrennt betrachtet werden. Nur sind mache Gedankengänge in dem, ich gebe zu rechtschreiblich vermurksten Text, verdächtig erklärbar und schlüssig.


----------



## Saji (30. Mai 2012)

Iglo meinte eigentlich das hier:


kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, ich geh jetzt mal nur auf dieses "Gelddruckenden Subcompany von Activision/Vivindi" ein.
> 
> Blizzard gehörte seit 1998 zu Vivendi und war seit diesem Zeitpunkt ein Teil von Vivendi Games. 2008 fusionierte diese Sparte von Vivendi mit Activision. Die 2 großen Namen dieser Fusion gaben daher den Namen "Activision Blizzard".
> 
> ...


----------



## Madir (30. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3 selber ist keine Enttäuschung allerdings die Qualität des battle.net eine erhebliche.


----------



## Madir (30. Mai 2012)

Teysha schrieb:


> Hm.. schwer zu sagen.Manchmal werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Blizzard die Sache etwas unterschätzt hat. Einerseits die Serverpopulation zu Anfang, andererseits die Schwierigkeit in späteren Schwierigkeitsgraden.



Also Blizzard hat das mit der Serverpopulation sicher nicht unterschätzt, die wissen genau wie viele Keys sie ausgeliefert haben. Bis Act II Inferno finde ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad ok aber dann ist der Sprung einfach viel zu groß.



> Ich finde mich auch beschränkt in der Auswahl meiner Skills und fühle mich veräppelt, wenn man mir Optionen nimmt, um damit Individualität vorzugaukeln.


Wenn du in den Optionen die freie Belegung einstellst hast du imho sehr viel mehr Freiheit als bei einem klassischen Skilltree.



> Trotzdem macht es mir Spass.



Das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich anfangs auch dachte: Omg, keine lustigen Skillungen mehr, habe ich meine Meinung revidiert.
Was mir etwas fehlt sind zwar die Synergien, aber im Grunde hat man immernoch die freie Wahl mit den Skills.
Vielmehr noch...
man kann sie ALLE haben .
Man kann seinen Char in verschiedene Richtungen skillen, wie beim Witchdoc: "Zoowärter", Dots oder BÄM!!!.
Das mehr übers Equip geregelt wird ist ja auch nix neues bei Diablo...


----------



## Sethek (30. Mai 2012)

@kaepteniglo,

Ich nehme mal an, bei so manchem dürfte Activision das Problem sein bzw. der Obermufti Kotick.
Der Gute nimmt kein Blatt vor den Mund, wenns darum geht, wie doof Zocker in seinen Augen sind (frei z.B. "Guys that didn't get a date for Saturday") oder wie es ihm nur ums Profit machen geht auch auf Kosten des Betriebsklimas (Hier ein Zitat: ""We have a real culture of thrift. The goal that I had in bringing a lot of the packaged goods folks into Activision about 10 years ago was to take all the fun out of making video games [...]" (In google findet man reichlich Quellen dazu, z.B. http://www.gamespot.com/news/activision-games-to-bypass-consoles-6226758 ) und die Qualität nichtmal von nachrangiger Bedeutung ist.
Ich vermute, die Ablehnung dieser Person gegenüber resultiert vor allem daraus, dass der (doofe) Mensch sich am allerallerungernsten anhört, wie doof er ist, wenn er selbst mit seinem Verhalten auch noch prompt den Beweis dafür liefert. Wird jemandem ne Beleidigung an den Kopf und er ist angefressen, sag ihm, dass er mit seinem Verhalten gerade eben den Beweis für seine Dummheit liefert (und das so, dass ers auch nachvollziehen kann) und er verfällt in einen Blutrausch. 

Vivendi blieb im Gegensatz zur Selbstdarstellung des Herrn Koticks, der nunmal in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit = Activision ist, angenehm dezent im Hintergrund.

Dass Großkonzerne niemals nett und freundlich sind, egal welchen Namen und welches Logo, das liegt auf der Hand - nur besteht schon ein gewisser Unterschied, ob man dezent schweigt und hinter den Kulissen die Hand aufhält oder ob man der tumben Schafherde mit nacktem Gesäß ins Gesicht springt.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Naja, Meinungsbildung geschieht nunmal auch durchs Hören-Sagen... jemanden darauf festzunageln ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt der Diskussion dienlich. Wenn jemand seine Bedenken gegenüber eines Spiels (oder was auch immer) äussert dann sind diese eben existent - dabei ist es ja unerheblich wie diese entstanden sind.
> 
> Gedanken wird sich Spectrumizer schon gemacht haben um den Entschluss, DIII für 60€ nicht zu kaufen, zu treffen.


Danke, wenigstens einer versteht mich.


----------



## Belgor (31. Mai 2012)

Naja ich habe mir auch irgendwie zuviel versprochen von Diablo 3. Lang ersehnt und nach knapp 2 1/2 Wochen ist bei mir schon die Luft raus. Ansich ist das Spiel ja ganz toll, aber es fesselt nicht so wie damals Diablo 2. Es gibt für mich zuviele negative Punkte, was den Spielspaß für mich ruiniert. Teilweise frage ich mich, was Blizzard in den Jahren der Entwicklung gemacht haben. Teilweise will ich garnicht meine Meinung in Foren schreiben, weil man dann von den Blizzard-Fanboys nieder gemacht wird, aber irgendwie muss das auch mal raus.

Positive Punkte wären:
1. Story ist ganz ok, wobei es doch sehr Diablo 2 ähnelt mit den Gebieten.
2. Grafik ist zwar nicht ganz aktuell, aber das ist nicht das Wichtigste.
3. Man hat etwa 30 Stunden Spielspaß bis man die Story usw durch hat. Natürlich jemand der alles aufdeckt und sehen will.

Negative Punkte:
1. Langweiliger Skillbaum. Die meisten skills kann man später garnicht mehr nutzen und es gibt viele Skills die total einfallslos sind und sogut wie nix bringen.
2. Die Gegner sind auch nicht gerade gut ausgedacht. Manschmal denke ich, das es die alten Mobs aus Diablo 2 sind, nur mit nem überarbeiteten Aussehen.
3. Keine frei wählbaren Spiele mehr. Das ich zufällig in ein Spiel geworfen werde, finde ich mehr als kacke.
4. Account gehackt oder eben Charakter geplündert wird von Blizzard kaum beachtet. Habe schon 2-3 Leute die ausgeräumt worden und als Belohnung der Zugang zum Echtgeld AH gesperrt wird. Naja man soll sich dann einen Authenticator zulegen und wird dann wieder freigeschaltet. Wobei so ein Authenticator beim Charakter plündern recht wenig hilft. Man wird als Kunde sozusagen noch bestraft, weil man durch eine Sicherheitslücke seitens Blizzard ausgeräubert wurde.
5. Blaue und Gelbe Items sind zu 80% totaler Schrott und wenn mal ein Legendäres droppt hat man auch nicht oft Glück, das man das brauchen kann. Da sieht man klar und deutlich, das Blizzard die Kunden ins AH und besonders ins Echtgeldauktionshaus locken will. Ich weiß damals bei Diablo 2, waren die Items nicht so grottig wie nun in Diablo 3. Mein 51 Barbar hat meistens nie gute Items gefunden und ich habe ihn dann im AH ausstatten müssen. Man muss also nur Gold farmen, was das Game für mich weniger interessant macht.
6. Es gibt keinen direkten Handel mehr und muss nur das Auktionshaus dafür nutzen.
7. Gelbe und blaue Gegner Packs werden ab Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle schon recht heftig und sind schwerer als die Endbosse. Und ab Inferno kann man es schon fast vergessen.
8. Sogut wie keine Random-Maps. Bei Diablo 2 waren die Maps immer zufallsgeneriert, bei Diablo 3 zwar auch aber nach 2-3 mal Spielen kommen immer wieder die gleichen Maps. Ich hab die Story von Akt 1-4 schon 3-4 mal durch und nun kommt nur noch Langeweile auf. Immer die gleichen Gegner immer die gleiche Gegend.

Ich finde es schade, dass Blizzard in den letzten Jahren nur noch auf Profit aus ist, anstatt gute Spiele abzuliefern. Man merkt bei Diablo 3 das es aufgebaut ist wie ein Spielautomat in einer Spielhalle. Immer schön Geld reinwerfen und ab und zu mal was ausspielen. Kann man gut vergleichen mit dem Echtgeldauktionshaus wo man Items und Gold kaufen kann. Leute die viel Geld haben, kaufen sich einfach ihr Equip zusammen.

Es ist einfach kein Diablo mehr, so wie ich es noch von früher kenne...


Belgor


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Mai 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Na komm, dass da nicht das Spiel an sich sondern z.B. die Server bewertet wurden hättest du dir denken können





kaepteniglo schrieb:


> 1400 von den 1500 Bewertungen waren in den ersten Stunden von D3, also nicht aussagekräftig. Gleiches Bild auf Metacritics.


Ja, Anfangs ging es um die Server. Inzwischen sind aber auch ein Haufen objektive Bewertungen da eingegangen, die das Spiel selbst, das Gameplay, das Design und die Umsetzung ansprechen. Kaum einer der Bewerter gibt da mehr als 2-3 Sterne, obwohl es sich bei den meisten um "Veteranen" handelt. Aber die Hauptaussage ist hier deutlich: Diablo 3 passt nicht in's Diablo-Bild.



> Wile still fun this game simply does not fit in the Diablo franchise.
> 
> This game is no longer an RPG. It is an arcade game. As a veteran Blizzard fan from the days of Warcraft II and the first Diablo I can not say I was pleased with the changes.
> 
> ...





> Lot of fun game if your not serious about levelling a character to high level, completing Inferno and actually building a powerful character.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...





> So I got this game and thought it was going to be fantastic,after all its been in development for several years now.I have been playing for about a week or so now and im already bored with it.Its just the same game as Diablo 2 except dumbed down. NOt worth the wait or the 60 bucks.





> On the one hand, Diablo 3 improves upon its predecessors in some pretty creative ways:
> 
> [...]
> 
> A lot of things have gotten worse, tough. And these take a lot of fun out of the gameplay.





> Diablo 1 and 2 was a great Action-RPG game. Sadly, Diablo 3 is just an action game. Everything is done for you. Strength/Dexterity? They increase those automatically with each level. Character skills? They give them to you when you level (no need to choose what skills you want). The difference between my level 40 Barbarian and your level 40 Barbarian? NOTHING. Well, you may have better armor, but that's all -- our skills and attributes are identical.
> 
> Hey, look, I found a cool armor I can't wear yet. Why? Because it's just a level limit. That's all. If I want my Wizard to wear a super heavy plate armor, I no longer need to increase strength to wear it -- I either need to be high enough level or Blizzard simply makes in "unusable" by my class.
> 
> [...]



Usw.


----------



## Mauricius (31. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dem Hörensagen nach spiel ich aber gleichermaßen auch schon seit ~24 Jahren und auch wenn ich nicht groß bin, kann trotzdem schon ganz allein abschätzen, was mir Spaß macht und was nicht



schreib dich nicht ab, verwende jede menge haarfestiger und stelle andere in deinen schatten!


----------



## Mayestic (31. Mai 2012)

Qualrath schrieb:


> Hallo Allseits!
> 
> Ich bin in der Diablo Reihe ein "Alter Hase". Ich habe mit großer Freude und Motivation von Anfang an gespielt und hab mich eigentlich riesig auf den dritten Teil gefreut. Jetzt habe ich mal über einen Gästepaß das Spiel ausprobiert und bin maßlos enttäuscht. Was mir fehlt ist das ich meinen Charakter nicht mehr nach meiner Entscheidung selbst skillen kann. In den Teilen davor war das Tolle herum zu experimentieren mit welchen Charakterpunkten welche Skillung am besten funktionierte. Jetzt ist es nur mehr ein ööödes raufleveln. Auch das ich nicht mehr selbst entscheiden kann auf welche Fähigkeiten ich meinen Char spezialisiere macht das Ganze für mich langweilig. Ich hatte in D2 echten Spaß daran z.B. die Zauberin in den unterschiedlichen Fertigkeitsbäumen auszuprobieren und welche Spielweise am besten war usw.
> 
> ...




Ich weiß nicht wie weit die Probeversion geht aber du kannst zwar keine Sillpunkte mehr verteilen aber skillen kannste deinen char immernoch selber. Du bestimmst welche Attacken du benutzen willst, welche Fähigkeiten dein Char benutzt und welche passiven Skills sein Können beeinflussen. Iwer hatte das mal ausgerechnet meine ich und kam auf etwas mehr als 60000 mögliche Kombinationen. Wem das nicht reicht dem ist nicht zu helfen. Experimentieren kannste jetzt auch, nur jetzt kannste auch jederzeit resetten und musst wenn du dich mal verskillt hast nicht nen neuen Char anfangen. Mit der Zauberin haste hier auch mehrere Möglichkeiten. Du kannst due NahkampfSroc spielen mit Spektralklinge oder mit Laserstrahl oder fetter AE Arkankugel, du kannst teleportieren, Schutzschilde casten, Spiegelbilder rufen, sogar ne Hydra kannste auspacken. Also es ist schon viele gleich nur halt keine Skillpunkte mehr. Das haben sich viele Spieler gewünscht und sie haben es bekommen. 

Wenn du mit interessanter auf höherem Level "schwieriger" meinst wirste ab akt 2 inferno auf deine kosten kommen. da wirste zum onehit und darfst kiten üben sonst biste tot, fast egal wieviel rüstung du hast. wirste getroffen biste so gut wie tot. Runen gibts keine mehr. nicht wie in D2. Mit Runen individualisierst du nun deine Fähigkeiten. Individualisieren ? Hmm naja nicht wirklich, es gibt ne Menge verschiedener Farben, sogar ne Farbe die das Item das du trägst unsichtbar macht um diverse Slots die dir vielleicht nicht gefallen "auszublenden". Aber eineiig sind wir auch nicht finde ich. Setitems finde ich bisher nicht so pralle. Die angezeigten Boni oftmals nett aber nicht NEEEED. Die meisten von uns rennen wohl im gelb-blauem-Mix aus magischen und rare Item herum. Evtl Legendary aber da sind die meisten auch schlechter als gelbes Zeugs. 

Was die ganzen negativen Bewertungen angeht wie z.b auf amazon. also beleidigte Spieler schreiben sicher aus Hass, wenn man das so nennen kann, viel lieber rezessionen als spieler die zufrieden sind. Es gab halt ne Menge Probleme, es gibt sie immernoch, haben wir ja heute wieder gesehn. ich glaube es gibt einfach spieler die grade vor den kopf gestoßen sind. in fast jedem onlinespiel der letzten jare wurde immer alles mit blizzard und wow verglichen. wie toll, wie problemlos usw usw blizzard wow hinbekommt wo alle anderen spielebetreiber hemmungslos versagen und nun ? ja nun hat blizzard versagt. es will einfach nicht in die köpfe mancher spieler das es eben seit langem schon keine spiele mehr gibt die von anfang an funktionieren. wird ein spiel released isses nix anderes wie ne halbfertige betaversion. die braucht dann meistens 3-6 monate um wirklich einigermaßen fertig und rund zu wirken. so lief es in den letzten jahren in eigentlich jedem reinen onlinespiel. immer voll der stres gefolgt von endlosem mimimi. und das spieler die nix zu tun haben weil die server voll sind und sie die dazu passenden fehlermeldungen bekommen und sich daher in foren oder durch rezessionen luft machen wollen ist auch normal. zeit genug um riesige texte zu schreiben haben sie ja. ich bin soweit zufrieden mit D3 habe aber keine rezession geschrieben. ich stehe nun mit meinem mönch inferno akt1 und komme auf grund mangelnder dps und miesem equip nicht mehr weiter. also farme ich gold und items. stundenlang aber nicht täglich. das geb ich mir nicht mehr wie damals in D2. man hat ja auch noch nen job 

nun heisst es farmen, farmen, farmen, farmen, farmen. das gold ins ah schleppen und dafür items kaufen, gute drops die man selber gefunden hat aber meistens für sich selbst ja nicht gebrauchen kann selber versuchen zu verkaufen und gut ist. iwann hab ich genug dps und vita um inferno akt1 und akt 2 durchzuspielen. könnte aber nochn paar wochen dauern


----------



## Nicnak (31. Mai 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> nun heisst es farmen, farmen, farmen, farmen, farmen. das gold ins ah schleppen und dafür items kaufen, gute drops die man selber gefunden hat aber meistens für sich selbst ja nicht gebrauchen kann selber versuchen zu verkaufen und gut ist. iwann hab ich genug dps und vita um inferno akt1 und akt 2 durchzuspielen. könnte aber nochn paar wochen dauern



Lesen bildet ja bekanntlich. Und ich bilde mir mal ein das Spielprinzip mittlerweile verstanden zu haben.

Wenn ich hier lese das Blizz selber das Spiel intern net durchgespielt hat und das es vielen so geht mit den Drops,
dann ärgert es mich nichtmal mehr das selbst Diablo auf Alptraum keine gelben Sachen mehr bei mir droppt.

Habe etz ein paar neue Klassen angefangen und werd erstmal bissl Kohle scheffeln und danach Hölle angehen.

Was den Schmied angeht find ich ihn mittlerweile sogar Klasse. Für die anderen Klassen hat er schon viel nützliches gebastelt.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2012)

Mauricius schrieb:


> schreib dich nicht ab, verwende jede menge haarfestiger und stelle andere in deinen schatten!



Ich rieche Offtopic  ... achja, Haarfestiger macht Haare kaputt.


----------



## Sethek (1. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich rieche Offtopic  ... achja, Haarfestiger macht Haare kaputt.



Ich kann gar nichts mehr riechen mit dem verfluchten Haarfestiger...könnt ihr nicht mal Schaum nehmen?
Im übrigen werden Haare sowieso überbewertet, am Kopf mögen sie ja noch angehen, aber an allen anderen Orten (Gaumen, Suppe...) sind sie doch eher störend!


----------



## Mauricius (1. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich rieche Offtopic



ich aber gerade auch. 



Sethek schrieb:


> ...könnt ihr nicht mal Schaum nehmen?



um himmels willen, hör auf vor publikum rumzuschwulen.

@topic *hust hust*: jaaa d3 ist schon eine enttäuschung, nech?


----------



## Bandit 1 (1. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich nun mit meinem Char in Hölle angekommen bin muss ich immer noch feststellen das
man nur eine echte Chance hat wenn man das AH besucht hat.

Warum ? Es droppen immer nur Items die 10 Level unter mir sind. Ein wirkliches Aufrüsten ist nur so
möglich. Nur was soll das ? 
Ich kann es nur so verstehen das Blizzard uns bald so richtig melken will. Sobald das Echtgeld AH kommt,
werden wir wohl alle wirklich guten Items nur noch dort antreffen. Ich habe Freunde die jetzt schon die
wirklich guten Sachen (z.B. Setitems) fürs Echtgeld AH aufheben.

*Aber *wenn man mal auf Hölle ist, macht das Spiel trotzdem irgendwie mehr Spaß. Man hat mehr Möglichkeiten
mal die Skills durchzuprobieren und wird schneller mal gekillt. 

Wenn da nur nicht das Battle-Net wäre.... so wie gestern Abend "Du kommst hier net rein !" Danke auch


----------



## muffel28 (1. Juni 2012)

Einzige Enttäuschung ist Blozzard und die Unfähigkeit die Fehler abzustellen damit jeder Spielen kann.


----------



## makitaki (1. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen
sy habe nur die ersten 5 einträge gelesen bevor ich innerlich abgeschaltet habe
Mein Fazit zum Game 
abgeshen von den täglichen zur arbeitszeit ende beginnenden einlog probleme
ich hatte viel spass beim hoch leveln .. leider sind nie alle dungeons da um alle einträge zu bekommen 
auch wenn ich jeden stein umdrehe alle bücher habich nie gefunden 
in normal alptraum und hölle kommt man sehr gut voran auch wenn ich bereits in alptraum 60 wurde
und noch mindestens mit diesen lvl 60 2 komplette schwierigkeitsgrade bewältigen soll ( mulmiges gefühl )
99 % aller gefunden sachen ich schön kaputt gemacht habe für meinen schmied und schön gesammelt zum craften 
was nie wirklich eigentlich nie was brauchbares ergab .... mir dann nach einer weile klar wurde wie sinnlos der schmied ist
genauso wie die juwelierskunst sinnfrei ist ( spätere muss man rezepte finden die nur dann sin haben wenn du 
 die richitge reihen folge an rezepten findest also irgentjemand irgentwo ein monopol auf sowas hat ^^ sinnfrei
rezepte für den schmied genauso sinnfrei 
ergo habe ich alles blaue gelbe verkauft beim hänlder mir die kohle gespart und im Ah eingekauft
man binich froh das es das AH gibt mit all sein macken und unzulänglichkeiten 
zum beispiel in der letzten gefunden reihe das letzte item anzukucken ... mit einen trick geht es
das meine chars zur vorauswahl drinen stehen habeich später verflucht weil überflüssig 
und auf manchen items stats drauf sind die man einfach nciht vorauswhälen kann...
mit 3 vorauswahlstufen eigentlich 3 zu wenig hat / items haben bis zu 7 verschiedene stats drauf
aber dank AH war ich besser drauf als jemals zuvor meine knete war gut angelegt und hölle kein problem
vor inferno habich mich 1 woche regelrecht gedrückt weil ^^ solo wolltich da nicht durch 
mann könnt eja in gruppe .. ja ne grupp wäre so eine richtig tolle sache
leider bietet dieses game nichtma ansatzweise das finden von gleichgesinnten zur gleichen zeit online
das ich wohl 1 monat aufwenden müsste um auszufiiltern wer zeitlich und mit dem richtigen char in eine volle grp passt
hmmpf habs also doch solo probiert wiel nach 2 tagen auf grp suche ich 0,00 erfolg hatte 
das lag meistens schon am zeugs was getragen wurde 
und siehe da inferno akt 1 mit ach und krach geschafft manchmal gerippt keine frage
aja ^^ ich spiele dämliche Hunter
also drauf los akt 2 juhu wurstel mich halt so durch klappt ganz gut und komme in ein dungeon und ab da geht garnix mehr
 ich habe 4 tage gebraucht und weis gott binich oft gerippt
das ich entnervt da erstma alles eingestellt habe mit inferno
das ist der stand seit gut 1 woche 
in meinen diablo3 bekannten kreis wird wohl in absehbarer zeit jeder was anders zocken
nur nicht diablo3 .. 
warum ich überhaupt spiele  zocke ^^
oh ich erinnere mich an diablo2 
wahh kuckma wa sich da gefunden habe  wie geillll
und das item habeich 14 tage getragen weils sau gut war
und jeden tag hatte ich dieses wahnsinns gefühl  etwas gefunden zu haben kleines glücksgefühl gott hatt das spass gemacht 
ich habe so sau viele sachen angespielt durch gezockt .. 
nur dieses hüstel game landet ziemlich weit unten ...
ob ich entäuscht bin ... nöö
entäuscht warich schon zur beta 
hatte nur gedacht das mit hohen level evt .. naja falsch gedacht

mfg Dot


----------



## wolow (1. Juni 2012)

makitaki schrieb:


> ob ich entäuscht bin ... nöö
> entäuscht warich schon zur beta
> hatte nur gedacht das mit hohen level evt .. naja falsch gedacht
> 
> mfg Dot


Das "Vergnügen" die Beta zu spielen hatte ich nicht. Für mich war Diablo sogar Neuland. Als Zugabe zum Jahrespaß. Trotzdem habe ich mich schon drauf gefreut.

Nun frage ich mich was Blizz 10 Jahre lang gemacht hat. Um alle Level durchzuspielen fängt das Game wieder von Vorne an? Hallo? Das ist ja noch bescheuerter als HC bei WOW.
Ich bin nur Heilfroh das ich das nicht gekauft habe.


----------



## Sethek (1. Juni 2012)

wolow schrieb:


> Das "Vergnügen" die Beta zu spielen hatte ich nicht. Für mich war Diablo sogar Neuland. Als Zugabe zum Jahrespaß. Trotzdem habe ich mich schon drauf gefreut.
> 
> Nun frage ich mich was Blizz 10 Jahre lang gemacht hat. Um alle Level durchzuspielen fängt das Game wieder von Vorne an? Hallo? Das ist ja noch bescheuerter als HC bei WOW.
> Ich bin nur Heilfroh das ich das nicht gekauft habe.



Na ist doch schön, wenn du heilfroh bist!
Ich wäre auch froh, wenn Du mir verraten könntest, warum die Diablotypische Eigenart, das Spiel nach einmaligem Durchspielen nochmal von vorn, aber auf höherer Schwierigkeitsstufe, beginnen zu können, auf einmal beim dritten Teil ein Kritikpunkt ist.
Das ganze ist doch ne Designphilosophie und nichts, was man als Fehler der Entwickler werten kann...gut, Du schreibst, für DIch sei Diablo Neuland gewesen - dann heften wirs mal ab unter "Du kannst mit Diablo generell nichts anfangen", denn dann wird ein Schuh draus. Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm, nicht jeder mag alles


----------



## muffel28 (3. Juni 2012)

Blizzard hätte für Alptraum, Hölle usw je noch Quests hinzufügen sollen, bin ich mittlerweile der Meinung. Dann wäre zwar die Handlung bei wiederholten Gamen gleich aber es wäre mehr abwechslung wenn zB pro Akt 10 qUESTS NEU WÄREN. 10 x 4 x 4 = 160 Quests wäe ja auch nicht die Welt die zu erfinden. Siehe WOW. Das magischere Sachen dropen in höheren Levels kann ich getrost mittlerweile verneinen. Bin 54 auf Hölle. Bekomme aber noch immer nichts für meinen Barbaren. Das AH ist im mom auch nicht drin. Kann ja wohl schlecht 500k nur für einen Helm ausgeben. Das ist das was mich am meisten bisher stört. keine Items und halt die immer gl Geschichte und irgendeiner Abwechslung.


----------



## Shagkul (3. Juni 2012)

Was mich   etwas stört ist die Story, sagen wirs so ich habs zwar erwartet nach Starcraft 2 weil dort selbige auch schon geschwächelt hat. 
Die nimmt am Ende von Akt 3 eine bisschen zu "vorhersehbare" Wendungen an. ^^ Genau genommen halte ich die Story für Unfug, im Gegensatz zu D1 und D2 gesehen.

Allerdings ist das nur mein Empfinden.
Kommt mir halt so vor, als wären nicht mehr wirklich kreative Leute in Sachen Geschichten erzählen bei Blizzard angestellt.


----------



## Makamos (3. Juni 2012)

wolow schrieb:


> Nun frage ich mich was Blizz 10 Jahre lang gemacht hat. Um alle Level durchzuspielen fängt das Game wieder von Vorne an? Hallo? Das ist ja noch bescheuerter als HC bei WOW.
> Ich bin nur Heilfroh das ich das nicht gekauft habe.



Nu das mit dem von vorne anfange war auch schon in Diablo 1 so ^^


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1AdWqOWeQtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nicnak (4. Juni 2012)

> abgeshen von den täglichen zur arbeitszeit ende beginnenden einlog probleme
> ich hatte viel spass beim hoch leveln .. leider sind nie alle dungeons da um alle einträge zu bekommen


Etz meinste aber mit Einträge Erfolge, oder?



> ergo habe ich alles blaue gelbe verkauft beim hänlder mir die kohle gespart und im Ah eingekauft



Glebe Sachen beim Hänlder zu vkerkaufen ist nicht ganz so klewer wie Mann meinen solde.
Im Ah kann man die meistens fürs 10 - 20 fache verscherbeln.



> leider bietet dieses game nichtma ansatzweise das finden von gleichgesinnten zur gleichen zeit online
> das ich wohl 1 monat aufwenden müsste um auszufiiltern wer zeitlich und mit dem richtigen char in eine volle grp passt



Links im Menü der 3te Button.
Heißt öffentliches Spiel.
Manchmal sind die Leute dauer AFK. Meistens benutzen sie weder CC noch die Möglichkeit auf Fragen im Chat zu antworten...
aber man kommt zumindestens in eine Gruppe mit Spielern im gleichen Kapitel.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Glebe Sachen beim Hänlder zu vkerkaufen ist nicht ganz so klewer wie Mann meinen solde.
> Im Ah kann man die meistens fürs 10 - 20 fache verscherbeln.



Ich verkaufe auch gelbes Zeugs beim Händler... Und das is dann Zeug bei dem ich behaupten würde das es "nich ganz so clever" wäre das im AH zu kaufen, da es einfach der letzte Mist ist 
Zum Beispiel:

1 Hand Waffe
154,3 Schadenswert
+33 Stärke
+ 28 Intelligenz
+33 Vitalität
+ 4 Meter Reichweite Gold/ Heilkugeln aufsammeln

Oder irgendwas in der Art. Finde ich ständig. Auch damals in Hölle sogar noch.

Sowas stelle ich nich ins AH, nich mal für 10k oder weniger. Erstens glaube ich nich das das jemand kauft und selbst wenn, würde mir derjenige so Leid tun das ich das nich über´s Herz bringe. Zweitens brauche ich den "Platz" im AH für Items die wirklich jemand nutzen kann...
Und entzaubern tu ich das Zeug mittlerweile auch nicht mehr da meine Kiste schon explodiert vor Mats und ich momentan sowieso nichts habe was man irgendwie herstellen könnte und sich lohnt...
Da sammel ich lieber ein wenig Gold an. Wenn ich wirklich jedes gelbe Item ins AH stellen würde müsste ich mir nen Haufen Bank Chars erstellen, da ich in meiner Kiste keinen Platz mehr hätte und ich habe schon alle Seiten und alle Slots gekauft...


----------



## jl.picard (4. Juni 2012)

Ich lese immer wieder, u.a. bei Amazon, dass die Leute das mit den Items so ätzend finden und dass man Inferno ohne AH Items nicht schaffen kann etc. Und was sich Blizzard da erlaube und sowieso und überhaupt.

Dazu kann ich nur sagen:

1. Blizzard ist Bestandteil eines US-Aktienunternehmens. Profitquellen zu ergründen ist an sich nichts verwerfliches. 
2. Wenn man den Bogen überspannt, rudert man eben zurück. Shit happens.
3. Server und Techniker-Personal sind laufende Kosten, die durch laufende Einnahmen gedeckt werden müssen. Ein Abo-Modell will schließlich keiner. 
4. Das Gemaule von Teilen der Community suckt ! Blizzard steht für Qualität, sie bescheißen ehrliche Käufer nicht wie manch ein anderer Developer/Publisher. Bisschen Loyalität kann nicht schaden.
5. Blizzard wird auf den Markt hören. Wo keine Items, keine Spieler, kein Markt, keine Einnahmen für Blizzard. Also habt Geduld. Balancing und Fixes werden folgen.


----------



## Kalesia (5. Juni 2012)

jl.picard schrieb:


> Ich lese immer wieder, u.a. bei Amazon, dass die Leute das mit den Items so ätzend finden und dass man Inferno ohne AH Items nicht schaffen kann etc. Und was sich Blizzard da erlaube und sowieso und überhaupt.
> 
> Dazu kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> ...




1. Was hat das mit Onlinezwang und AH-zwang zu tun? dafür zahlt man ja auch für das game um es anzuschaffen. 
2. Diese Scheiße bleibt hoffentlich laaaaange hängen.
3. Ein 99% Sologame mit Onlinezwang, Sologames die Offline spielbar sind brauchen auch keine Server und Techniker dafür
4. *STAND* vor einiger Zeit für Qualität. Und man muss und soll nicht alle brocken schlucken die einem vor die Füße gekotzt werden.
5. Als Fazit dann: Man soll das Game in die Ecke stellen und nach 1-2 jahren wieder spielen, weil es dann aus der "Release-Beta" raus ist?


Ich bin auch zZ in Akt2 Inferno..... oder besser ich war.

Es ist ein Game das einfach nur nervt, wenn man Akt3 Items braucht um Akt2 bestehen zu können. Ich brauch ja auch net 2 Packen Milch vom Aldi, um beim Aldi einen Packen Milch zu kaufen.
Da ich noch andere Spiele wie SC/SC2 auf meinem Bnetaccount aktiviert habe und ich diese ungern aufs Spiel setze, ist D3 nun für mich die nächsten Monate bis Jahre gestorben, die Gründe warum es einfach SUCKT wurden von vielen schon beschrieben, das brauch ich nicht auch noch machen.
Jedoch, wer weiterkommen will, und das ohne viel Frust und das Risiko eingehen kann und will, dem kann man nur Bots empfehlen, die für einen das Gold farmen, um das AH zu benutzen.
Bei Itempreisen von 5kk+ für ein anständiges Item (nein, nicht mit besten Stats, sondern nur mit anständigen Stats, beste Stats sind eher 20kk+) braucht man alleine 20-30h spielzeit wenn man Akt1 farmt, da die Items die da dropen eh nicht verkaufbar sind im AH.

Das Spiel lebt anscheinend vom Exploiten. zB akt1-akt3 komplett zu skippen um mit MF-gear tagelang "Vasen-kloppen"! Wow das nennt sich dann Hack n Slay -.-


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. Juni 2012)

Inferno is doch lt. Entwickleraussage für die ganz harten gedacht. Irgendwelche Spieler haben ganz offentsichtlich Inferno ohne Equip aus höheren Akten geschafft. Wie sonst kann dieses Equip ins AH gelangen? Für diese Spieler ist Inferno gemacht, nicht für den Durchschnittsspieler, der es NICHT mit Akt-entsprechendem Equip schafft und sich in Foren beschwert. 

Warum gibt es so viele Spieler, die sich einfach nicht eingestehen wollen, daß sie nicht gut genug sind?


----------



## Kalesia (5. Juni 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Inferno is doch lt. Entwickleraussage für die ganz harten gedacht. Irgendwelche Spieler haben ganz offentsichtlich Inferno ohne Equip aus höheren Akten geschafft. Wie sonst kann dieses Equip ins AH gelangen? Für diese Spieler ist Inferno gemacht, nicht für den Durchschnittsspieler, der es NICHT mit Akt-entsprechendem Equip schafft und sich in Foren beschwert.
> 
> Warum gibt es so viele Spieler, die sich einfach nicht eingestehen wollen, daß sie nicht gut genug sind?



Ah ein "Ich schluck alles Fanboy"

Wenn ich mit meinem DH den SS-prenerf-Zustand mehr ausgenützt hätte, wenn ich mehr zeit gehabt hätte, wäre ich auch schon an Diablo in inf vorbei und könnte klug daher schwätzen.

Und überleg mal, Inferno is der einzige "Endcontent" dens mit Lvl 60 gibt. Hölle? bist mit 59 durch oder frisch 60. Also was bleibt? Richtig, Inferno.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Juni 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Warum gibt es so viele Spieler, die sich einfach nicht eingestehen wollen, daß sie nicht gut genug sind?



Weil das eigene Ego in einem Spiel ein anderes ist als im echten Leben.

Während wir uns im echten Leben einige Sachen niemals zutrauen würden, kommen wir in einem Spiel ganz schnell an den Punkt: "is für Spieler gemacht, kann also geschafft werden" und wenn es dann nicht passt, dann ist es mit Sicherheit verbuggt, unbalanciert oder man hat Lags, die Maus oder die Tastatur reagierte nicht...

Außerdem ist dieses Second Life im Internet immer ein Neuanfang. Man möchte nicht daran bemessen werden, was man tatsächlich (im echten Leben) ist, sondern wie dies jetzt geschieht. Und da einige Spielerfolge schlichtweg nicht nachvollziehbar sind, ist man eben viel lieber "Profi".


Ich selbst könnte dir auch nicht sagen, an welcher Position ich stehe. Meine Erfahrung zeigt mir, das ich zumindest in meinem Bekanntenkreis relativ brauchbar sein muss, da man mir immer wieder Fragen stellt oder weil ich fremde Klassen durch mir fremde Situationen bringen kann/soll, weil andere es nicht schaffen. Genauso wenig bin ich in WoW unser Raidlead geworden, weil ich es wollte, sondern einfach, weil ich weit mehr Erfahrung, Klassenwissen und das entsprechende Gefühl für brenzlige Situationen mitbringe.

Wie es mit Diablo Inf aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Möglich wärs wahrscheinlich, andererseits fehlt mir da echt die Lust, noch weiterzumachen, weil ich diesen Weg bis dorthin als nicht weiter "spannend" empfinde und mir meine Auktionshaus-Nutzung zu stark wie ein "Cheat" vorkommt. Es war ein Fehler, mal kurz shoppen zu gehen, die doppelte DPS bekomme ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf und der Verzicht aufs Auktionshaus ist mir andersrum einfach zu blöd.

Hier ist es eben doch wie mit WoW und den Erbstücken. Mit Erbstücken nimmt man das Spieldesign auseinander, ohne Erbstücke ist man nicht nur schwächer, sondern bekommt auch weniger Erfahrung, sodass man sich fast schon doof vorkommt.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Juni 2012)

Also Inferno ist echt knackig... aber so soll es doch irgendwo auch sein, man konnte ja die letzten drei Schwierigkeitsstufen schon einfach durchmarschieren. Aber jetzt zu sagen das es unschaffbar ist auch nicht okay. Ja, man muss Equip farmen vorher... ist das nicht DAS Spielprinzip Diablos?

Schnetzeln und sammeln... o/


----------



## RedShirt (5. Juni 2012)

Bei mir fiel eine Waffe in Hölle Akt 1, die tatsächlich gleiches Level wie ich (51) hatte. Und da ging die DPS von 1k auf 2,2k hoch (und Vitality runter, ok) ... aber damit lief dann das besser als vorher. (Raiding + Immolation)

Es ist sehr sehr glücksabhängig, da nicht -10 Level Schrott zu kriegen.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich farme momentan den ersten Akt auf Inferno ab weil des zweite echt nicht flüssig geht... droppte gestern auch wieder ne 60er-Waffe die absolut topp war, gut, nich für mich zu gebrauchen aber da droppt schon genügend Zeug. Kuh-Level auf Hölle droppt auch ab und an 60er Zeugs.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Juni 2012)

> Es ist ein Game das einfach nur nervt, wenn man Akt3 Items braucht um Akt2 bestehen zu können.


Offensichtlich gibt es dann wohl Leute, die für dich mit Akt 2 Items in Akt 3 farmen waren...



> 5. Als Fazit dann: Man soll das Game in die Ecke stellen und nach 1-2 jahren wieder spielen, weil es dann aus der "Release-Beta" raus ist?



In der Beta waren wieviele Leute ? Und bis jetzt wurden angeblich 6 Millionen Einheiten Diablo 3 verkauft.
Bei vielleicht 4 Millionen aktiven Spielern, ist die Chance das ein Exploit, Hack, sonstwas gefunden wird einfach größer.
Außerdem lief die Beta, wenn ich dem gejammer in den Foren glauben schenke, doch ohnehin so, dass man mal 10 Minuten spielen konnte und dann nix mehr ging.



> 3. Ein 99% Sologame mit Onlinezwang, Sologames die Offline spielbar sind brauchen auch keine Server und Techniker dafür


Ja ich gebe zu, es wäre nett gewesen, wenn man das ganze Spiel auch auf dem heimischen Rechner spielen könnte und es wie bei D2 einen Online und einen Offlinemodus geben würde.
Auch für ein Offlinespiel brauchst du Server und Techniker, oder wo kommen die Patches her, die Fehler im Spiel beheben...


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Weil das eigene Ego in einem Spiel ein anderes ist als im echten Leben.
> wenn es dann nicht passt, dann ist es mit Sicherheit verbuggt, unbalanciert oder man hat Lags, die Maus oder die Tastatur reagierte nicht...



Is doch gar nich war 
Aber ich muss dazusagen ich bin tatsächlich oft wegen Lags gestorben. Muss daran liegen das man unterwegs mit nem gedrosselten Surfstick mit GPRS Geschwindigkeit und 7kb/s nich die beste Verbindung hat. Seitdem der Stick jetzt wieder normale Geschwindigkeit fährt komm ich in Inferno weitaus besser zurecht. Das is also nich immer nur ne Ausrede ^^



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Außerdem ist dieses Second Life im Internet immer ein Neuanfang. Man möchte nicht daran bemessen werden, was man tatsächlich (im echten Leben) ist, sondern wie dies jetzt geschieht. Und da einige Spielerfolge schlichtweg nicht nachvollziehbar sind, ist man eben viel lieber "Profi".



Ooohh jetzt wirst du aber ganz schön pseudo-psychologisch 

Ich glaub eher das das daraus resultiert das man früher schon seine kleine Schwester in Tetris so richtig weggebash0rt hat oder die Schulkameraden die kein eigenes SNES hatten in Street Fighter zB. Es gab Zeiten da haben Leute CS gegen Bots gespielt und sich dann später auch ganz schön gewundert. Irgendwann wurden Spiele halt für jedermann zugänglich und online konnte man sich messen. Die Hersteller haben begonnen die Messlatte ein wenig höher zu legen und den Schwierigkeitsgrad irgendwo zwischen Casual und Semi-Pro anzusiedeln, womit viele "alteingesessene" nicht mehr klarkommen 

Man könnte sagen das man bei bei Spielen wie jetzt D3 zB halt nich mehr wirklich cheaten kann, was früher bei ähnlichen Titeln die man auch ausschließlich offline gespielt hat meistens möglich war...



Also ich finde Inferno auch gut so wie es ist, obwohl ich selber sagen muss das ich mich ziemlich damit quäle. Wenn ich höre das 15-20k DPS schon ganz gut wären und die und die Resi, da komm ich halt nich ran, da is mir mein Gold einfach zu Schade für 

Wenn einige Kombis von Fähigkeiten nicht mehr möglich wäre, dann wäre das bestimmt auch kein Weltuntergang...


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. Juni 2012)

Kalesia schrieb:


> Ah ein "Ich schluck alles Fanboy"
> 
> Wenn ich mit meinem DH den SS-prenerf-Zustand mehr ausgenützt hätte, wenn ich mehr zeit gehabt hätte, wäre ich auch schon an Diablo in inf vorbei und könnte klug daher schwätzen.
> 
> Und überleg mal, Inferno is der einzige "Endcontent" dens mit Lvl 60 gibt. Hölle? bist mit 59 durch oder frisch 60. Also was bleibt? Richtig, Inferno.



Wenn ich dein Nerdkauderwelsch lese, frage ich mich wer ein Fanboy ist? Hast dich offentsichtlich mehr mit dem Spiel besachäftigt als ich. DH = Demonhunter, also Dämonenjäger. Danach hörts mit meinem "Fachwissen" nach 3,5 Wochen auf.

Ja richtig, Inferno ist der letzte Schwierigkeitsgrad und somit in gewisser Weise Endcontent, wenn es in Diablo soetwas wie Encontent gibt. Bisher war Endcontent eher so ne MMO-Sache. 

Was ist jetzt so schlimm daran, daß der letzte Schwierigkeitsgrad eben den Besten vorbehalten ist und die weniger guten Spieler sich mit dem von ihnen schaffbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad beschäftigen oder sich überequippen, weil sie einen Drang zu Inferno verspüren?


----------



## Fedaykin (5. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> da is mir mein Gold einfach zu Schade für



Wofür sparst du dir denn dann dein Gold? Für schlechte Zeiten? Den 4. Hirtenstab? Hau doch die Kohle raus. Ein alter bekannter, welcher damals SC1 im battlenet, und dies sehr erfolgreich, gespielt hat, sagte einmal: was bringt es mir, wenn meine Basis überrant wird und ich noch 10.000 Resourcen zur Verfügung habe. Immer alles ausgeben, horten bringt in den Spielen nichts, es sei denn, man spart auf einen bestimmten Gegenstand.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wofür sparst du dir denn dann dein Gold? Für schlechte Zeiten? Den 4. Hirtenstab? Hau doch die Kohle raus. Ein alter bekannter, welcher damals SC1 im battlenet, und dies sehr erfolgreich, gespielt hat, sagte einmal: was bringt es mir, wenn meine Basis überrant wird und ich noch 10.000 Resourcen zur Verfügung habe. Immer alles ausgeben, horten bringt in den Spielen nichts, es sei denn, man spart auf einen bestimmten Gegenstand.



Ich besitze auch eine Goldsammelfreude. Denn gerade wenn man denkt, man hätte mehr als genug, schaut man genau einmal in das falsche Schaufenster ...


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2012)

Joa ganz genau. Nur weil ich es (im Moment) nicht sinvoll nutzen kann heißt es ja nich das das vielleicht irgendwann mal der Fall is. Das is ja kein Grund mein Gold sinnlos zu verpulvern.

Das kann ich dann irgendwann mal machen wenn ich nen Sinneswandel bekomm und mir irgendein überteuertes Legendary kaufe für X-Millionen. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch eher einer der 10 Stück reinstellt weil ich ein entsprechendes Rezept gefunden habe... Schonmal darüber nachgedacht? 

Ich hab im übrigen schon welche, nur nich für Level 60 sondern für 35-45 ungefähr. Und da kostet das schmieden ohne die Mats schon 50k... Man kann sich das ja hochrechnen...


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (7. Juni 2012)

Wovon ich enttäuscht bin:

Sammelwut/ Itemdesign- Legendarys& Set-items sind von den Stats her uninterressant- kein verlangen danach zu farmen. Sehen toll aus... aber bringt einen nicht weiter.

Infernomodus - Akt 1 genau richtig vom Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber ab Akt 2 wirds lächerlich... der Held der durch die Hölle gegangen ist und den Himmel gerettet hat, muss Fliegen kiten/ sich in Sicherheit bringen  passendes Equip muss man sich durch goldfarmen und mithilfe des AHs besorgen. Es ist nicht möglich dies durch ein höheres Level zu kompensieren, wie es in Diablo 2 möglich war. Es sollte immer noch ein Hack´n Slay sein... kein " kite or die "

- Loot von Bossen/ Auf inferno dropt immer noch low lvl kram/ zu 98% dropt nur unbrauchbarer Mist, von den Stats her.


----------



## Bandit 1 (7. Juni 2012)

So jetzt haben wir es wieder...

...es ist* FEIERTAG* ich kann nicht pennen und denke "Spiel ne Runde D3"

*NEIN*, denn bis 11 kann ich das Solospiel - ja ich spiele es NUR Solo. Wieder mal nicht spielen.

Ich habe sowas von die Schnauze voll von Blizz und diesem Kack-Battle-Net.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> - Loot von Bossen/ Auf inferno dropt immer noch low lvl kram/ zu 98% dropt nur unbrauchbarer Mist, von den Stats her.


Jaaaaa, das wissen wir ja nun. Seit 3 Wochen wird das 24/7 in jedem Forum durchgekaut, immer und immer wieder. Die Stats sind Mist, wir haben es nun langsam alle begriffen.



Bandit schrieb:


> So jetzt haben wir es wieder...
> 
> ...es ist* FEIERTAG* ich kann nicht pennen und denke "Spiel ne Runde D3"


Ich muss *ARBEITEN*. Evangelisch geprägtes Bundesland. Kann auch nicht pennen (was aber am garstigen Wecker liegt) und auch nicht zocken (was nicht an der Serverwartung liegt). Warum soll es Dir also besser gehen...


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Ja das war angekündigt von 5-11 Uhr... Wie gestern im übrigen auch... Frag mich was die da eigentlich die ganze zeit so treiben...

Mir sind noch ein paar Dinge aufgefallen die man eigentlich mit Leichtigkeit verbessern könnte, wenn auch nur Kleinigkeiten.

Im AH zum Beispiel.

- Mir wird zum Vergleich das jeweilige Item im Slot meines Chars angezeigt, wenn ich mir Items im AH anschaue. Der direkte Unterschied (Leben, Schaden, Schutz) wie es Ingame auch gemacht wird fehlt. Kleinigkeit nur, aber wundert mich.

- Genauso fehlt mir ne Anzeige, welche die Veränderungen zeigen wenn ich den jeweiligen Stein in nen Sockel einsetze. Zb. die genaue Schadensveränderung beim einsetzen eines roten Steins in eine Waffe. Kann man sich ausrechnen, mag aber manche Spieler vielleicht schon an ihre Leistungsgrenzen bringen . 


Und eine Beschränkung welche Steine für welche Items genutzt werden können. Wenn ich mir die Steine die ich auf Inferno in Items eines Lvl 10/20/30 Chars einsetze is es ja irgendwo logisch das alles etwas anspruchslos wird...

Schon klar "dann lass es doch und so". Ich rede nich von mir sondern meine das generell.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich muss *ARBEITEN*. Evangelisch geprägtes Bundesland. Kann auch nicht pennen (was aber am garstigen Wecker liegt) und auch nicht zocken (was nicht an der Serverwartung liegt). Warum soll es Dir also besser gehen...



Weil er bestimmt streng katholisch ist und sich das verdient hat und *DU* bestimmt zu diesem Protestantenpack gehörst! xD


----------



## floppydrive (7. Juni 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> So jetzt haben wir es wieder...
> 
> ...es ist* FEIERTAG* ich kann nicht pennen und denke "Spiel ne Runde D3"
> 
> ...



Capslock und Bold unterstützen deine Aussage auf eine äußert außergewöhnliche Weise, du weißt einfach wie man Argumente rüber bringt


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Weil er bestimmt streng katholisch ist und sich das verdient hat und *DU* bestimmt zu diesem Protestantenpack gehörst! xD


Ich gehöre zu überhaupt keinem Pack. Die Kirche ist mir wurscht. Jegliche Fußballvereine, politische Parteien etc. ebenfalls. Ich bin ein gottloses Subjekt ohne Glauben. Hat mir aber auch noch nie geschadet. Und dennoch geh ich arbeiten, während andere Bundesländer heute Eier schaukeln dürfen. Also kann ich mir ein subtiles




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwo nicht verkneifen.^^


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (7. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, das wissen wir ja nun. Seit 3 Wochen wird das 24/7 in jedem Forum durchgekaut, immer und immer wieder. Die Stats sind Mist, wir haben es nun langsam alle begriffen.



Ist mir doch wayne, ich bin nicht viel in Foren unterwegs und kau nicht alle Seiten durch.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> Ist mir doch wayne, ich bin nicht viel in Foren unterwegs und kau nicht alle Seiten durch.


Unwissenheit schützt vor Flames nicht. Dann weißt es jetzt.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

> Ebenfalls abgeschwächt werden Gegner im Gruppenspiel. Derzeit erhalten Monster in Diablo 3 einen Schadensbonus für jeden Spieler, der sich einer Gruppe anschließt. Mit Patch 1.0.3 soll dieser Bonus entfallen. Damit soll das Gruppenspiel etwas attraktiver werden – denn nach Ansicht der Entwickler sind es unter anderem die stärkeren Gegner, die so manche Spieler vor dem Mehrspielermodus zurückschrecken lassen.



Das soll doch jetzt wohl nicht bedeuten das die Gegner gleich stark bleiben, egal wie viele Leute in der Gruppe sind oder? Das kann doch nur ein Witz sein ich glaub das nich...
Das Gruppenspiel ist also unattraktiv, weil schwerer und das wird jetzt gedreht? Also wird es in Zukunft unattraktiv in der Gruppe zu spielen weil es dann zu einfach ist? xD


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2012)

> Capslock und Bold unterstützen deine Aussage auf eine äußert außergewöhnliche Weise, du weißt einfach wie man Argumente rüber bringt



Was mach ich und wer ist Bold ? 

Da ist doch grad die Umfrage auf der Mainpage...
10 % fanden Diablo 3 nich so gut bzw. mies, 22% ok und demzufolge fast 70% gut bis sehr gut.
Wenn die 10% Jammerlappen gehen, bin ich damit zufrieden.
Für mich folgt daraus, dass wenn Blizz die Kinderkrankheiten im Griff hat, dass sie etwa 90% potentielle Käufer für die Erweiterung haben.
Über 6 Millionen mal wurde D3 verkauft und nach Meiner Rechnung haben sie 5.5 Millionen potentielle Kunden für die Erweiterung.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn die 10% Jammerlappen gehen, bin ich damit zufrieden.


7 Jahre WoW zeigen, dass diese Hoffnung leider in den seltensten Fällen erfüllt wird. Komisch aber wahr. Die Jammerlappen spielen und leiden, spielen und leiden. Aufhören? Geht nicht. Grenzt schon fast an Selbstkasteiung.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2012)

Ich würd auch erwarten, dass die Leute die am lautesten schreiben, die Erweiterung am ersten Tag haben werden :>.


----------



## Sethek (8. Juni 2012)

Euer ewiges "Kritik = Jammerlappen" kotzt mich so unglaublich an.
Gründet doch ne Kirche, wenn ihr euch in den Armen liegen und übermannt von Glückseligkeit gemeinsam lobpreisende Hymnen anstimmen wollt.
Ein Diskussionforum ist ein Platz für positive *und* negative Sichtweisen und Äußerungen. Nur, weil man nicht einer Meinung ist, ist das noch lange kein Grund, Leute zu diskreditieren.

Jetzt gehts im D3-Forum auch schon los. Schlimm genug, was im SW:TOR-Forum am Ende meiner Postzeit da abging.

Entschuldigt die deutlichen Worte, aber diese unsägliche Art, jede Diskussion im keim zu ersticken (sei es, dass man Kritiker als hater/whiner/flamer oder Befürworter als gehirngewaschene fanboys tituliert und somit schon im Vorfeld ihre Meinungsäußerungen als irrelevant abstempelt), geht mir echt auf die Nüsse.


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2012)

Daumen hoch... dem schliesse ich mich an.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Euer ewiges "Kritik = Jammerlappen" kotzt mich so unglaublich an.


Nun, dann solltest Du duschen gehen und die Kleidung wechseln.

Du hast die Entwicklung in World of Warcraft in den letzten Jahren nicht zufällig verfolgt? Nun, dann will ich anhand eines Filmes für Aufklärung sorgen, welche speziell das Verhalten in den Foren treffender persifliert als ich das je könnte. Danach wirst Du vielleicht nachvollziehen, warum sachliche Kritik bei der Blizzardschen Community kaum möglich ist und mit erstaunlicher Zielsicherheit in Jammerei ausartet. Das beste Beispiel derzeit ist das offizielle D3-Forum. Also Ohren gespitzt und Schulenglisch ausgepackt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBddZ1uwtsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wie im Authenticator-Thread fällt mir auch hier auf, dass Potpotom erstaunlich oft mit Dir einer Meinung ist. Ich verleihe euch somit das Wolle-Petry-Freundschaftsarmband der Woche. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und wie im Authenticator-Thread fällt mir auch hier auf, dass Potpotom erstaunlich oft mit Dir einer Meinung ist. Ich verleihe euch somit das Wolle-Petry-Freundschaftsarmband der Woche.


Bitte was?

Keine Ahnung was du für ein Problem hast...


----------



## Virikas (8. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das soll doch jetzt wohl nicht bedeuten das die Gegner gleich stark bleiben, egal wie viele Leute in der Gruppe sind oder? Das kann doch nur ein Witz sein ich glaub das nich...
> Das Gruppenspiel ist also unattraktiv, weil schwerer und das wird jetzt gedreht? Also wird es in Zukunft unattraktiv in der Gruppe zu spielen weil es dann zu einfach ist? xD



Nicht ganz. Der Schaden bleibt in der Gruppe gleich die Gegner bekommen aber weiter mehr Leben.
Ich seh das Zwiegespalten..

Aus Sicht meines DH (Inferno Akt III Solo und Gruppe) ists mir relativ Wurscht ob ich mit 1 Personenschaden oder mit 2-4 Personenschaden eines Mobs onehit bin. (Wobei ich hoffe, dass mit den anderen 1.03 Änderungen die Glaskanonenspielweise nicht mehr die sinnvollste sein wird).

Aus Sicht meines Mönchs (Inferno Akt II Solo und Akt I Gruppe) finde ich die Änderung durchaus Sinnvoll. Grad "Hardhitter" drücken dir trotz 8k Rüstung noch lustige 100k Whitehits (normale Meleeangriffe) ins Gesicht. Das sind aber Schläge/Schadensquellen, denen ich als Range gar nicht erst ausgesetzt bin (Vortex/Teleport muss halt gekontert werden) und die das Spiel in der Gruppe als Melee unattraktiver machen, umso mehr Leute dabei sind.


Allerdings hege ich die Befürchtung dass diese Änderung in Kombination mit den anderen dazu führen könnte, dass Gruppenspiel ZU einfach wird. Warten wirs mal


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Juni 2012)

Ja genau dieses Video trifft es .

Ich habe auch Kritik geäußert und war mit einigen Dingen nicht glücklich.
Aber dennoch gibt es leider sehr sehr viele LEute, die Blizz genau auf diese Weise kritisieren.
Genauso scheint es ja auch ein Unding zu sein, dass eine Firma Geld verdient um ihre Leute zu bezahlen.
Völliges Unverständnis tritt auch häufig auf, weil Blizzard noch Fehler im Spiel hat, nachdem sie 10 Jahre lang durchgängig mit 100% Kraft am Spiel gearbeitet haben.
Und jetzt wird gejammert, dass Inferno unmöglich ist, obwohl das Spiel seit nur etwa 3 Wochen auf dem Markt ist^^.

Wenn man mal andere Spiele und andere Spielefirmen sieht, hat sich Blizz (zumindest um die Spiele die ich gespielt habe) immer gut gekümmert und den Support auch sehr sehr lange aufrecht erhalten.

Schaut mal an was mit Kingdoms of Amalur passiert ist...


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn man mal andere Spiele und andere Spielefirmen sieht, hat sich Blizz (zumindest um die Spiele die ich gespielt habe) immer gut gekümmert und den Support auch sehr sehr lange aufrecht erhalten.


Der Support ist erste Sahne, besser als sonst wo im Spieleland - so meine persönliche Erfahrung. Mag mancher anderes behaupten, aber in all den Jahren WoW wurden meine Tickets stets zeitnah (ca. 2h, was bei der Masse an Spielern wirklich in Ordnung geht) bearbeitet, die GM waren immer nett, ließen sich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen und haben stets geholfen, soweit möglich. Man gewinnt den Eindruck dass viele - gerade D3-Spieler momentan - die Blizzard mangelnden Support vorwerfen, noch nicht allzu lange dabei sind und wenig Erfahrung mit Videospielen zu haben scheinen.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Schaut mal an was mit Kingdoms of Amalur passiert ist...


Was denn? So aus Interesse.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2012)

Das Entwicklungsstudio von KoA wurde geschlossen und der Patch, der in Entwicklung war, erscheint nicht.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Ok danke.


----------



## Catagena (8. Juni 2012)

Es gibt so viele gute Spiele, was mich ebenso bei D3 besonders interessiert hat, war der Hardcore Mode. 

Dies allerdings gleicht in Diablo 3 einem Lotteriespiel. Es kommt z.B. recht häufig vor, das mitten im Spiel
Lag aufkommt und ein oder mehrere Spieler gekickt werden - Oder man hat sich oder seine Gruppe überschätzt
und sieht das Leben verrinen .... Dann sitzt man mehr oder minder ohne Reaktionsmöglichkeit vor seinem
Bildschirm und muß zusehen, wie man allein oder die Gruppe stirbt. Sehr unschön das Ganze .... 
Lebenspotions haben einen Cooldown und ein Port casten wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit unterbrochen. 
Ein Logout dauert 10 Sekunden .... Es gehört schon eine Menge Glück und eine perfekte Internetleitung 
dazu Hardcore zu überleben. 
Es sollte also mindestens im HC Mode ein Port wie in D1 und D2 geben ... d.h. Port setzen und bei Bedarf
in die Stadt zurück und es sollte einen Mode geben wie in D2 "ESC -> Spiel beenden", der sofort reagiert
und nicht erst nach ewig langer Zeit.

Softcore ist mir zu langweilig, ich hab keine Lust "mich zu den Endbossen zu sterben" - also hab ich das Spiel
erstmal wieder bei Seite gelegt - > vielleicht bessert Blizzard ja wenigstens bei den Port's nach, das würde 
fast schon reichen.

Insgesamt finde ich das Ergebnis nach der ewig langen Wartezeit seit D2 schon etwas dürftig - die Spielfiguren
ziemlich lieblos gestaltet und das Skillsystem richtig blöd.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Catagena schrieb:


> und es sollte einen Mode geben wie in D2 "ESC -> Spiel beenden", der sofort reagiert und nicht erst nach ewig langer Zeit.


Ich fürchte fast, Du meinst das ernst. Spiel instant verlassen wenn es mal brenzlig wird? Ja, das war Skill. Hab jeden D2-HC-Zocker für diese Mechanik bewundert.


----------



## Catagena (8. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte fast, Du meinst das ernst. Spiel instant verlassen wenn es mal brenzlig wird? Ja, das war Skill. Hab jeden D2-HC-Zocker für diese Mechanik bewundert.


Oh ja ... war klar das so ein Klugsch .... kommen würde. Nicht wenn es mal brenzlig wird ... wenn es tödlich wird und man das rechtzeitig merkt. Man kommt
aus manchen Räumen oder Gebieten nicht wieder raus, das ist ein echtes Problem. Zumal man beim ersten Durchspielen ja uch gar nicht kalkulieren kann, was einen
in jedem Raum / bei jedem Endboss erwartet. Was spricht denn gegen das Setzen eines Ports, wie es in den Vorgängern möglich war? 
und ....
du willst mir nicht ernsthaft erzählen, das es irgendeinen HC-Mode Zocker gegeben hätte, der diesen Weg nicht mindestens einmal gebräucht hätte ? Das Spiel ist
im HC-Mode anstrengend und schwierig genug. Ich vermute, du hast es nie gespielt?


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Juni 2012)

> und es sollte einen Mode geben wie in D2 "ESC -> Spiel beenden", der sofort reagiert und nicht erst nach ewig langer Zeit.



Ist das nicht irgendwie ein totaler Widerspruch zu Hardcore, wenn du speichern kannst im Notfall um das Sterben zu verhindern ?

Ich hab Hardcore nie gespielt, da ich den Stress nicht brauche , aber sich zu beklagen, dass Exploits behoben wurden finde ich seltsam.



> Es kommt z.B. recht häufig vor, das mitten im Spiel
> Lag aufkommt und ein oder mehrere Spieler gekickt werden



Ist mir noch nicht einmal passiert und ich habe ne billige 6000er Leitung ohne Extras. die meine Frau mit benutzt.
Zusätzlich läuft eigentlich immer ein HD Webstream während ich zocke ^^.


----------



## RedShirt (8. Juni 2012)

Entweder man spielt hardcore, wie es sich gehört, oder man hat n Rock an.

Was darfs denn jetzt sein? ALT+Rock oder ...


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Catagena schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen das Setzen eines Ports, wie es in den Vorgängern möglich war?


Wie war es denn in D2? Bei Baal z.B.? Bisschen drauf gekloppt. "Ups er klont sich". Stadtportal und ab nach Tristam. Warten. Wieder durchs Portal und schauen ob der Klon weg ist. "Nee ist noch da". Wieder Portal, wieder nach Tristam. Das ganze solange bis er wieder alleine war. Wieder gekloppt. Wieder Klon. Wieder Portal. Bis zum Tod. Duriel genauso. Wahnsinn, war das skillig. Da musste man echt noch was können. Z.B. in Erinnerung behalten genug Portrollen im Folianten mitzunehmen. Skill0r in da house! 



Catagena schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist im HC-Mode anstrengend und schwierig genug. Ich vermute, du hast es nie gespielt?


Sind sie zu stark bist Du zu schwach. Ja ich habe hc gespielt. In D2 wie in Sacred 2. Dann wenn ich halt Lust drauf hatte. Ich fand es aber weder "anstrengend" noch "schwierig", sondern herausfordernd. Diese Schummelei (ja das nenn ich so) hab ich nie benutzt. Und wenn der Char starb, Pech gehabt. War ich halt in dem Moment zu schlecht oder unachtsam. Hab mich geärgert aber so ist das halt. Dafür spielt man hc, Fehler werden gnadenlos bestraft. Was ist denn der Sinn, wenn man jederzeit nen Safe-Mode hat? Wo ist die Spannung? Das ist einfach lahm, da kannst auch sc spielen. Ich sags mal deutlich: Wer sich selbst nix zutraut, aber "zu den Großen" gehören will, mogelt sich halt so durch. Auch ne Variante.

Ist gut so wie es jetzt ist, nur die Harten komm' in Garten.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie ja der richtige Thread dafür...
kann es sein, dass das AH grad nicht online ist ?


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2012)

Also bei mir, jetzt ne halbe Stunde nach deinem Post, geht es...


----------



## xynlovesit (8. Juni 2012)

Ich bin zurzeit selber Akt 2 Inferno mit meinem Monk und ich finde das Spiel einfach skilllos. Ich mein, klar mit gewissen Skill kommst du schon gut voran, aber bei manchen Champions bist du einfach Hilflos. Also, du kannst der beste Spieler sein, aber es einfach nicht schaffbar. Ausser du hast ein Gear, dass die Gegner quasi onehittet.  Nur bei den AH Preisen wird's mir schon ganz schlecht.

Ebenso hat Blizzard einen mit der Beta ganz schön verarscht. Es kam einem alles so einfach vor, so richtig schön. Skelettkönig, knackig aber machbar. Man konnte sich Items herstellen vom Schmied, die besser waren, als das was droppte. Nur ich stehe jedesmal vor meinem Stufe 10 Schmied und frage mich jedesmal, für was der nützlich ist?

Und ebenso wo ist das Sinn von dem Spiel. In Diablo 2 konntest du wenigstens sagen, ja ich farm ja EP. In Diablo 3 bin ich nun 60, mein Schmied ist Stufe 10, habe alle Bankfächer gekauft. Erfolge wie sammle 100.000.000.000.Gold gehen mir sowieso am Ar... vorbei. Ausser das ich jetzt strebe nach Gear zu Farmen, ist mir das Spiel irgendwie zu blöd. Grund war für mich: PvP, aber 2 Wochen bevor das Spiel released worden ist, hat man gesagt. Wir werden es erstmal nicht hinzufügen. Ja, Blizzard. Bei 10 Jahren hat man es nicht gebacken gekriegt, PvP hinzuzufügen. Lächerlich.

Werde jetzt einfach auf den Patch warten. Von Akt 1 auf Akt 2 das ist einfach nur frustrierend .. hätte gerne mal die internen Tester bei Blizzard gesehen, mit welchem Gear die in Akt 2 gegangen sind, oder ob die das überhaupt getestet haben.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Juni 2012)

Diablo 3 eine Entäuschung?



Nö.



D3 ist nur ein Spiel für die Massen.

Thats all. Ein Großteil meiner Gilde ist grade dabei zusammen den anspruchsvollen Infernomodus zu meistern und hat Spaß dabei.

Solche Spieler haben garkeinen Nerv, Zeit in Threads wie diesem zu verbringen.

Auf Inferno onehitten dich die Gegner?

Ja, ach.

Ich wär enttäuscht wenns da keine Gegner gäbe die mich onehitten können.

Das Spiel lebt hat von der Zufallsgeneration von Karte, Items und Gegnern. Ist das jetzt was neues?


----------



## Sethek (9. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Diablo 3 eine Entäuschung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ehrlich...ich mein, wenn "Erfolge im Infernomodus feiern" nun wirklich schwierig wäre, würd ich ja nichts sagen...
Inferno hab ich schon vor ner Woche abgerissen, seitdem nimmer eingeloggt - und ich bin wirklich weit davon entfernt, ein besonders guter Computerspieler zu sein. Da gibts sogar in meinem Bekanntenkreis nen ganzen Haufen besserer Spieler.

Eigentlich müsste ich mich ärgern, wenn hier Leute pauschal-dumpf angefeindet und abgefertigt werden, aber das ganze war so eine unglaubliche Selbstdemontage, dass das dann eigentlich schon Leichenschändung wäre.
Das kann man echt nur mit einem "made my day" kommentieren.


----------



## Saji (9. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Nein, ehrlich...ich mein, wenn "Erfolge im Infernomodus feiern" nun wirklich schwierig wäre, würd ich ja nichts sagen...
> Inferno hab ich schon vor ner Woche abgerissen, seitdem nimmer eingeloggt - und ich bin wirklich weit davon entfernt, ein besonders guter Computerspieler zu sein. Da gibts sogar in meinem Bekanntenkreis nen ganzen Haufen besserer Spieler.
> 
> Eigentlich müsste ich mich ärgern, wenn hier Leute pauschal-dumpf angefeindet und abgefertigt werden, aber das ganze war so eine unglaubliche Selbstdemontage, dass das dann eigentlich schon Leichenschändung wäre.
> Das kann man echt nur mit einem "made my day" kommentieren.



Wir sind ja eher selten einer Meinung, aber hier stimme ich dir voll zu. Sich in einem Post dermaßen selbst zu demontieren ist allerdings auch ein großes Talent, wenn auch nicht zwangsläufig beneidenswert.

Wobei allein schon die Anmaßung die Diskussionsteilnehmer in diesem Thread kollektiv als "doof" zu bezeichnen und zu unterstellen sie könnten das Spiel einfach nicht verstehen großen Unterhaltungswert hatte.


----------



## Yaglan (9. Juni 2012)

D3 ist nicht wirklich eine entäuschung. Sowieso ist das eine mehr als Subjektive meinung. 
Ich habe einen Freund gestern gesagt das es an D2 nicht rann kommt er sagte mir hm frag mich das in 10 jahre nochmal.

Zu einen muss ich sagen für mich entwerten dinge einen film oder ein spiel etwas wenn es einfach sinnfrei ist. beispiel die gefährten story.... Mal ersthft hätte man das nicht lieber rauslassen sollen ? Ich würde es gerne im spiel verfolgen können aber nichts. Sowas gehört da nicht rein in so ein spiel.

Diablo 2 konnte ich stundenlang spielen. Bei D3 geht mir die lust etwas verloren und fragemich jetzt schon weg zu bleiben wenn ich daran denke das ich das noch 1 4mal machen soll.... Es ist eigendlich nur eine herausforderung mehr nicht. Und ich überlege wenn nochmal hardcore neu anzufangen und das spiel nur noch als solche herausforderung zu nehmen mal schauen wie weit man kommt. Sonst ist es mehr ein total billiges spiel irgendwie. 

PvP brauche ich in den spiel nun wirklich nicht. Und Items farmen ? Für was nach dieblo ist sense. Und mit ein Addon kommt vieleicht 1 neues gebiet und mehr nicht.


----------



## Elrigh (9. Juni 2012)

Eine Enttäuschung kann nur dann entstehen, wenn man weniger bekommt als man erwartet hat.

Da jeder einzelne verschiedene Erwartungen hatte, ist es auch eine individuelle Frage, ob man enttäuscht wurde oder nicht. Darum kann die Frage ob D3 eine Enttäuschung ist auch nicht mit einem klaren Ja oder Nein beantwortet werden, sondern nur von jedem einzelnen für sich selbst.

Ich persönlich habe bekommen, was ich erwartet habe. Ein nettes Spiel mit Diablo-Feeling, guter Story und ein netter Zeitvertreib. Enttäuschend ist für mich nur die Haltung und Politik der Firma, die das Spiel herstellt - von wegen Online-Zwang und so.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Juni 2012)

> Eine Enttäuschung kann nur dann entstehen, wenn man weniger bekommt als man erwartet hat.
> 
> Da jeder einzelne verschiedene Erwartungen hatte, ist es auch eine individuelle Frage, ob man enttäuscht wurde oder nicht. Darum kann die Frage ob D3 eine Enttäuschung ist auch nicht mit einem klaren Ja oder Nein beantwortet werden, sondern nur von jedem einzelnen für sich selbst.
> Ich persönlich habe bekommen, was ich erwartet habe. Ein nettes Spiel mit Diablo-Feeling, guter Story und ein netter Zeitvertreib. Enttäuschend ist für mich nur die Haltung und Politik der Firma, die das Spiel herstellt - von wegen Online-Zwang und so.



Danke! Das ist mal ein intelligenter Beitrag. So schön kann nichmal ich das kommentieren.

Klar bin ich auch enttäuscht über den Onlinezwang. Ich habe D2 damals hauptsächlich im LAN Modus gespielt. Dennoch befürchte ich das ohne den Onlinezwang das Internet nun voll wäre von gecrackten Versionen des Spiels. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass das AH voll mit gecheateten Items wäre.



> Nein, ehrlich...ich mein, wenn "Erfolge im Infernomodus feiern" nun wirklich schwierig wäre, würd ich ja nichts sagen...
> Inferno hab ich schon vor ner Woche abgerissen, seitdem nimmer eingeloggt - und ich bin wirklich weit davon entfernt, ein besonders guter Computerspieler zu sein. Da gibts sogar in meinem Bekanntenkreis nen ganzen Haufen besserer Spieler.
> 
> Eigentlich müsste ich mich ärgern, wenn hier Leute pauschal-dumpf angefeindet und abgefertigt werden, aber das ganze war so eine unglaubliche Selbstdemontage, dass das dann eigentlich schon Leichenschändung wäre.
> Das kann man echt nur mit einem "made my day" kommentieren.



Tut mir ehrlich Leid wenn du den Infernomodus zu einfach findest, aber ich glaube nicht das du da eine Mehrheit vertrittst.

Aber nur um nochmal Elrigh zu zitieren:



> Eine Enttäuschung kann nur dann entstehen, wenn man weniger bekommt als man erwartet hat.



Ich bin jetzt grade 60 geworden mit meinem ersten Char und hab 66 Stunden mit dem Char gebraucht. Ohne Inferno.

Jetzt kann ja mal jeder der Inferno durch hat nachgucken wieviele Stunden er gespielt hat und sich dann überlegen, ob das Spiel die 60€ wert war.

Vielleicht ist die Fragestellung auch etwas daneben. Viel interessanter wäre doch zu fragen: Was müsste D3 haben damit es eure Erwartungen erfüllt?

Soll Inferno einfacher oder schwerer sein? Welche Elemente würden D3 nach durchspielen des Infernomodes noch interessant machen?


----------



## Loina (9. Juni 2012)

Ach blizz hat sich es doch wieder supi einfach gemacht,packen wir ein inferno modus rein der fast unschaffbar ist damit die dummen spieler ewig was zu tun haben.
Wenn es zu einfach wäre,würde blizz doch wieder blöd darstehn und das spiel wäre direkt uinitressant für über 10 jahre entwicklung wäre doch schade


----------



## skyline930 (9. Juni 2012)

Dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab. Hab Diablo 3 jetzt lange genug gespielt um mir ne Meinung darüber bilden können. (55 Hölle II DH, 31 Alptraum I WD, 15 Normal II Monk)
Auch war das Genre für mich relativ neu, ich hab davor nur etwas Torchlight gespielt, aber nicht sehr lange weil ich es langweilig fand. Diablo 3 habe ich mir nur wegen dem Hype darüber geholt, und wollte wissen was alle daran so toll finden. Auch kann ich noch keine Aussagen zum Inferno machen, da ich da noch nicht angekommen bin. Alles nachfolgende bezieht sich auf Normal bis Hölle.

Alles in allem finde ich ist es ein sehr gelungenes Spiel.

Skillsystem:
Finde ich persönlich mitunter am besten am ganzen Spiel. Ich freu mir im Moment bei jedem Levelup ein Schnitzel weil ich wieder irgendwas cooles bekomme. Für "Diabloveteranen" ist das bestimmt nicht so spaßig. Abzüge in der B-Note gibt es für den versteckten "Wahlmodus". Hätte ich nicht bei Streams und Videos gesehen das es möglich ist, wär ich wahrscheinlich noch immer mit allen Chars so rumgegimpt.

Gegner:
Finde ich als Diablo-Neuling auch gut, auch wenn in den späteren Schwierigkeiten manche Affix-Kombos echt frustrierend sind. Normal ist sehr einfach, was ich auch gut so finde. Man hat Zeit in Ruhe seine Klasse anzuschauen und auszuprobieren, und wird langsam an das Spiel herangeführt. Alptraum war auch relativ einfach, dennoch hat man sehr schnell gemerkt das die Schwierigkeit doch zugenommen hat. Kurzer und billiger Besuch im AH, kurz mal umgeskillt, und es läuft wieder. Auf Hölle stoße ich im Moment teilweise wirklich auf Mobs die ich nur mit durchwipen killen kann, und das finde ich auch gut, denn so denke ich zumindest auch innerhalb des Spiels nach was jetzt falsch war, und wie ich jetzt weiterkomme.

Items und AH:
Bei Items weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich davon halten soll. Einerseits nervt es tierisch das gefühlt 95% der Drops einfach nur Müll sind. 4,99% gehen ins AH oder werden in der Truhe gebunkert, und die restlichen 0,01% zieht man an. Einerseits ist das frustrierend wenn man innerhalb von 30 Leveln genau 1 Item droppt was man auch anzieht, andererseits mit mehr nützlichen Drops hätte das AH keine Daseinsberechtigung. Auch bleibt so der Sammeltrieb länger beschäftigt, und das Handeln macht so mehr Spaß. Außerdem scheinen genau diese sadistisch anmutenden Dropraten in Diablo normal zu sein? Alles in allem trotz Frustfaktor ganz okay gelungen, und zusammen mit dem AH doch sehr gut.

Berufe:
Darauf hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt sehr gefreut, finde diese in dem aktuellen Zustand enttäuschend. Juwelier ist nützlich, dennoch bekommt man die Steine im AH deutlich billiger als wenn man diese hochkombiniert. Auch der "Buff" das 2 statt 3 Steinen benötigt werden, wird sich denke ich nur bei den ganz hohen Steinen wirklich auswirken. 
Der Schmied ist leider ein sehr nutzloser Geselle. Die Goldkosten sind SO hoch, das man wenn man Pech hat für die Kosten von einem Schmied-Item 2-3 Upgrades aus dem AH bekommt. Vielleicht ändert sich das mit Stufe 10 des Schmieds, aber ich hab aufgehört ihn weiterzubilden, weil es sich zumindest im Moment nicht lohnt.

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein, aber mein Fazit ist auf jeden Fall das ich von Diablo 3 sehr positiv überrascht bin. Alles in allem gefällt es mir sehr gut und macht einfach Spaß zu spielen. Verbunden mit Coop mit Freunden und Skype/TS ergeben sich lange Suchtabende mit Lachanfall-Gefahr (schlimmstenfalls mit Galgenhumor )

Zum Thema Langzeitmotivation: Wie wärs mit Inferno durchspielen, aber a) komplett alleine, b) komplett ohne AH? a und b gerne auch verbunden. Ich finde es doch lustig zu behaupten man hätte das Spiel geschafft, wenn man einfach nur Gold gebunkert/geschenkt/gefarmt hat, sich mit Items vollgekauft hat, und sich dann weiter einfach nur durch die Mobs durchroflt. Ich persönlich finde da kann man nicht sagen man hätte alles geschafft. Falls sich dadurch jetzt einer auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, das soll keine Provokation sein, sondern nur meine Meinung.

Edit: Nochmal zum Thema Inferno: Tut mir Leid, aber die Leute die behaupten Inferno sei zu einfach, schwätzen einfach nur. Wenn ich mir ansehe wieviel HP gut equippte Inferno-Leute haben (das höchste hab ich bisher in nem Video als Tank-Barb mit 75k gesehen), und wieviel Schaden mit schon die Mobs auf Hölle Akt 2 drücken (teilweise 15-20k so schnell das ich nicht mal zum SmokeScreenen komme.. Und das auch jeder sagt das von Hölle zu Inferno der größte Schwierigkeits"sprung" ist, dann gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten: 
1. Die entsprechenden Personen pushen ihr Ego durch dumme und falsche Angebereien wie toll und imba und skilled sie doch sind.
2. 60er Inferno Gear auf jedem Slot durch AH und rofln im Akt 1 die Zombies vor Tristram um.

Ich sag nur Athene Stream. SO viel Hilfe bekommen, quasi wortwörtlich alles in den A. geschoben bekommen. 210k DPS unbuffed Demon Hunter. Als gar nicht mal so schlechter Spieler, klar kann er da Diablo auch auf Inferno locker klatschen. Aber bekommt erstmal das Gear ohne 3 Leute in der Gruppe + Fanboys die euch pushen.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Juni 2012)

Ich find auch den Maßstab interessant, der an Diablo angelegt wird.
Ich hab jetzt mit einem Char knapp 70 Stunden gespielt und mittlerweile die Funktionsweise und die Synergieeffekte verschiedener Skills verstanden, ohne mir GUides durchzulesen.
Außerdem hab ich nen Plan was für Items mein Char brauchen könnte und welche Stats auf welchen Items vertreten sind.

Wieviele heiß erwartete neue SPiele hat man nach 20 Stunden durch und legt sie zur Seite (Duke Nukem *HUST*)
Vielleicht fasst man sie in 2 Jahren nochmal an und schafft es in 15 Stunden.
Nach 5 Jahren dann noch einmal auf die Gute alte Zeit.

Damit hat man dann gaaaaaaanz optimistisch ähnlich viel Zeit verbracht.

Ich hab 50 Euro für D3 bezahlt und bin 70 Stunden gut unterhalten worden und werde mit Sicherheit auch noch weitere 70 Stunden spielen.
Und damit war D3 in Euro/Stunde ein verdammt preiswertes Spiel.


----------



## Sethek (9. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Tut mir ehrlich Leid wenn du den Infernomodus zu einfach findest, aber ich glaube nicht das du da eine Mehrheit vertrittst.



Wer hat denn hier auf den Putz gehauen, dass die Wände gewackelt haben, und einfach mal pauschal jedwede negative Äußerung zum Spiel automatisch als Ausdruck tiefsitzender Frustration gewertet, getreu dem Motto: "Die haben ne andere Meinung, irgendwas KANN mit denen doch nicht stimmen!"

Ob ich ne Mehrheit vertrete oder nicht ist absolut belanglos, denn eine solche Herangehensweise an eine Diskussion macht selbige einfach nur obsolet. Wenn Du eh behauptest, alles zu wissen, und dazu noch automatisch alles schlechte automatisch unseriös und mit persönlichen Motiven behaftet und daher wertlos ist - warum dann überhaupt noch diskutieren?

Aber gut, ich wiederhole nochmal, was mich an D3 stört, was man besser hätte machen können - und müssen - damit bei mir Langzeitmotivation aufkommen würde.

*- Schwierigkeitsrelation Bosse/Elite/Champions*

Vollkommen daneben für mich. Bosse sind Mädchen. Champions sind Mädchen. Und dazwischen immer mal wieder Champions, bei denen man sich unwillkürlich fragt "Sollten nicht besser DIE der große böse Bossgegner sein, so wie die zulangen?".
Dadurch wird das ganze für mich beliebig und langweilig. Bei nem Meph-Run z.B. hatte ich am Ende, quasi als Abschluss, eine andere "Art" Kampf, ich hab eben nicht wieder und wieder die gleichen mobs umgelatzt - bei D3 ist es eine Endlosschleife aus langweiligen Reortenmobs (denn in aller Regel rührt die Gefährlichkeit von mobs zumindest bis Akt III Inferno nicht von den Mobfähigkeiten her, sondern hauptsächlich von den Affixen - und die Menge an Affixen ist nunmal arg begrenzt.)

*- Der Nephalem-Buff,* 

der das Bossfarmen für manche Klassen/Skillungen nervtötend macht (Single-target kontra AE-specs, entgegen der Propaganda des "skills jederzeit auf die Bedürfnisse abstimmen können"). Mit dem Magier kann ich bequem ohne umskillen mit meienr Skillung Bosse und champs gleichermaßen abfertigen. Mit dem Hexendoc? Nuja...für Gruppenspiel bei champs und co ZOMGbears, bei Bossen nen AS-splinter-spec. Das Problem ist, die beiden specs, so effizient sie sind, sind jeweils in der anderen Situation deutlich nutzfreier. In der Gruppe darf ich mich entscheiden: Bürde ich meinem Team eine usätzliche Last auf oder verzichte ich auf den lootbuff? Das ist für mich abgrundtief schlechtes gamedesign.

*- Das lootsystem im Verbund mit dem AH.*

 Ich moche Sets und uniques, all die verschiedenen Waffeneigenschaften und -procs. Das alles wurde extrem zurückgefahren - hier, wie auch schon bei den mobs, herrscht blauer bzw. gelber EInheitsbrei (interessanterweise wieder die selben Farben...).
Dazu kommt, dass die Waffen-dps mit weitem Abstand der einzige Stat ist, der wichtig ist, alles andere ist Makulatur - und die Spanne zwischen schlechten 60er-waffen und top-waffen ist so unglaublich groß, dass es lächerlich offensichtlich ist, dass man das ganze System nur designed hat, um Leuten nen Anreiz zu geben, das AH zu nutzen...das ganze garnieren wir mit obig erwähntem slotmachine-random-gefarme ohne Abwechslung, um möglichst viele Spieler ins Echtgeld-AH zu locken und unser Pfund Fleisch abzugreifen bei jeder Transaktion.

Klar, Blizz ist ne Firma, die darf Umsatz machen wollen, keine Frage - aber wenns offensichtlich der wichtigste Faktor für zentrale Aspekte des Gamedesigns wird, denn dann bin ich bei nem Vollpreisspiel nicht mehr willens, das zu akzeptieren. Bei nem f2p-Titel mag das ja noch gehen...

*- Diverse "features"*

 wie der in meinen Augen relativ sinnfreie Allgemeinchat ohne die Möglichkeit, selber chaträume mit mehreren Mitgliedern festzulegen, unklar abgegrenzte RealID-/BattleTag-Interaktion (So kann man bei deaktivierter RealID über WoW die Freundeslisten von Leuten auf der eigenen Freundesliste einsehen - was DAS soll, zumals bei D3 nicht geht und noch nichtmal dokumentiert wird, es aber nicht mehr geht, sobald man RealID aktiviert aber alle Optionen ausstellt...clusterF**k vom feinsten) die den EIndruck entstehen lassen, hier wurde nicht mit der nötigen Sorgfalt gearbeitet.



Das sind jetzt so ein paar Kritikpunkte, die mir persönlich einfallen würden und über die ich schon ziemlich enttäuscht bin. Die muß man selbstverständlich nicht teilen, aber ich denke schon, dass man die zumindest als Meinungsäußerung akzeptieren können müsste.
Nur walzt dann jemand hier rein, tönt mit seinen Erfolgen groß rum (die nun wirklich nix aussergewöhnliches sind) und unterstellt, man wäre zu blöd, das SPiel und seinen tollen Schwierigkeitsgrad entsprechend zu würdigen und würde ja eh nur mosern, weil es einem zu schwer wäre.
Ich glaube, da ist es nicht schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass einem da die Hutschnur ganz schön hochgehen kann.

Und Anmerkung am Rande zum Thema onlinezwang:
Mir erschließt sich dabei mehreres nicht - erstmal, was juckts mich, ob im Internet gecrackte Spiele kursieren? Bin ich Anteilseigner bei Actiblizz? (und selbst wenn ich einer wäre, gecrackte Spiele = nicht verkaufte Spiele ist ne Milchmädchenrechnung - tatsächlich würden nur ein Bruchteil derer, die ne gecrackte Version benutzen, das Vollpreisspiel auch kaufen.) Bin ich Misanthrop, der weniger begünstigten Mitmenschen schonmal pauschal Dinge mißgönnt getreu dem Motto "Ich musste ja auch dafür zahlen"?
Dann frage ich mich, was das cheaten-überschwemmt-AH-Argument für nen Sinn machen sollte. Konnte man in D2 etwa mit lokal erstellten chars ins closed battle.net? Könnte man ernsthaft vorschlagen, offline-chars auch online benutzen zu können? Ich denke nicht. Problem gelöst: Offline-Chars können nicht im battle.net verwendet werden, sondern nur im EInzelspielermodus und per Lan. Aus die Maus.

Nachdem das wirklich SO einfach ist, sollte einem, wenn man nur ne Minute lang ernsthaft und vorurteilsfrei über die weitverbreitete Propaganda mit den bösen duperitems im AH nachdenkt, schnell klar werden, dass es bei der Entscheidung "nur online" nicht im geringsten darum gegangen sein kann (Denn offline-chars den Zugang zum AH und zum battle.net zu verwehren ist die wohl offensichtlichste und logischste Entscheidung). Andere Faktoren spielen da doch ne weitaus größere Rolle - dass man bei komplettem soloplay schnell merken würde, wie extrem das SPiel auf AH ausgelegt ist z.B., dass offlinespieler nicht als potentielle AH-Kunden in Betracht kommen oder schlicht und ergreifend als DRM-Maßnahme.


&#8364;dith2: weil mein Vor-vorposter sich mal wieder nicht entblöden konnte:


> Edit: Nochmal zum Thema Inferno: Tut mir Leid, aber die Leute die behaupten Inferno sei zu einfach, schwätzen einfach nur.



Tut mir leid, aber die Leute die behaupten sie wüssten ganz genau was und wie andere spielen schwätzen einfach nur - genauso unsachlich. Ja, diese Art, Mit-User unterzubügeln, funktioniert in jede Richtung... Ist nur die Frage, ob man das toll findet...

Ich gönn doch jedem, dass er Spaß am Spiel hat, aber muss diese elende Kreuzfahrermentalität wirklich sein? Muss jeder, der die eigene Meinung nicht teilt, hier gleich persönlich angegangen werden?
Fragt euch doch bitte mal intensiv, ob diese Hingabe an ein Spiel noch gesund ist. Ja, man kann die eigene Begeisterung auch sachlich zur Disposition stellen, und man kann auch sachlich mit Beiträgen konträrer Meinung umgehen. Beispiel gefällig? Anstatt zu schreiben "wer behauptet, Inferno sei leicht, ist ein Schwätzer" könnte mans ja mal mit "Also ich kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen, wie man Inferno leicht finden kann, ich finde es im Gegenteil richtig schwer." versuchen. Nur so als Vorschlag, bei dem ich aber damit rechne, dass er eh nix bringen wird...diese "ihr habt ne andere Meinung als ich, das ist aber nur so, wiel ihr doof/beeinträchtigt/mit einer finsteren Agenda unterwegs/von einem anderen Planeten seid, damit ist eure Meinung falsch, ätschebätsche!"-Denkweise ist mittlerweile bei Buffed so allgegenwärtig, dass ich mich echt schwer tue, überhaupt threads zu finden, in denen ich von diesem Dreck verschont bleibe.

Konkret hätte ich hier ganz neutral auf die Schwierigkeitsfrage erwidern können, dass es mir nicht per se zu leicht wäre, sondern dass die Schwierigkeiten für mich einfach falscher Art sind. Dann hätte ich genauer erläutern können, dass ichs nicht gut finde, dass die Hauptschwierigkeit bei den Champs liegt, deren Schwierigkeit fast ausschließlich von den Affixen kommt und es so reines Glück ist, ob eine Champgruppe banalst einfach oder schier unschaffbar schwer ist und mir die zufällig aufgewürfelte Schwierigkeit von Karten einfach viel zu stark fluktuiert. Hat man im Spiel irgendwo Probleme, startet man die Karte neu und hofft auf leichtere bzw. an umgehbareren Punkten spawnende champs. Hat man bei Bossen Probleme, rüstet man seine Waffe auf (denn ausser fehlenden dps gibts bei den Bossen auch auf Inferno ja nun wirklich keine unlösbarern Probleme ). Ist als Strategie effektiv, sollte es aber bei einem wirkungsvollen, konsistenten Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht sein.

Darauf hätte man, wenn man anderer Meinung ist, jetzt wiederum eingehen können. Wäre ne nicht uninteressante Unterhaltung geworden, denke ich. Daraus wird aber nichts, weil auf dumpfe Anfeindungen a la "du bist doof" in aller Regel ein "du bist noch dooferer" kommt (Ja, ich reagiere bisweilen auch so.). Ist doch echt Mist, oder nicht?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> - Das lootsystem im Verbund mit dem AH. Ich moche Sets und uniques, all die verschiedenen Waffeneigenschaften und -procs. Das alles wurde extrem zurückgefahren - hier, wie auch schon bei den mobs, herrscht blauer bzw. gelber EInheitsbrei (interessanterweise wieder die selben Farben...).
> Dazu kommt, dass die Waffen-dps mit weitem Abstand der einzige Stat ist, der wichtig ist, alles andere ist Makulatur - und die Spanne zwischen schlechten 60er-waffen und top-waffen ist so unglaublich groß, dass es lächerlich offensichtlich ist, dass man das ganze System nur designed hat, um Leuten nen Anreiz zu geben, das AH zu nutzen...das ganze garnieren wir mit obig erwähntem slotmachine-random-gefarme ohne Abwechslung, um möglichst viele Spieler ins Echtgeld-AH zu locken und unser Pfund Fleisch abzugreifen bei jeder Transaktion.
> 
> 
> - Diverse "features" wie der in meinen Augen relativ sinnfreie Allgemeinchat ohne die Möglichkeit, selber chaträume mit mehreren Mitgliedern festzulegen,


interessantere uniques sind in arbeit
besser chat kommt

man brauch kein ah nutzen. ich hab auch schon in akt 1 ne 1k dps 1h waffe gefunden
dabei brauch man nichmal so gute für akt2+
man kann gut selber akt 1 farmen udn da gute gelbe bekommen.
das ah ist ja nur eine möglichkeit des handelns für alle. nutz sie nich wenn du nur mit freunden handeln magst.
früher gabs eben nur freunde oder foren/ebay. nu kann man einfach mit jedem handeln. gold is da ja nur zwischenweg. ich find nen gutes kriegeritem, verkauf es für 1M und kauf mit nen wizard item


----------



## Sethek (9. Juni 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> interessantere uniques sind in arbeit



Schön, zu hören, auch wenn ich echt anmerken muß, dass die Menge und Qualität von sets und uniques zu release so indiskutabel sind und warne in meinen Augen, dass das bei der Entwicklungszeit weder Designfehlern noch zu wenig Zeit noch irgendwas anderem geschuldet sein KANN in meinen Augen als dem Wunsch, die Leute per slotmachine-system zu eifrigen AH-Kunden zu machen.



> besser chat kommt


Auch hier stellt sich echt die Frage: Wieso erst später?




> man brauch kein ah nutzen. ich hab auch schon in akt 1 ne 1k dps 1h waffe gefunden
> dabei brauch man nichmal so gute für akt2+



Also ich kann nur sagen: Die beiden besten Waffen, die ich gefunden habe waren ein 800-dps-Kurzbogen (natürlich ne Superwaffe wenn man Magier bzw. Hexendoc spielt ) und das nächstbeste war dann ein Doombringer, level 57, glaube, der hatte so um die 480. Ansonsten wars relativ Essig mit Hoch-DPS-Waffen. Ohne das AH wäre ich in Inferno so bald nicht froh gewesen. Wobei es genug Beispiele in meinem Bekanntenkreis gab mit entsprechendem lootglück. Diejenigen, die Glück hatten, konnten natürlich sofort durchstarten...nachdem ich auch mitmachen wollte, hab ich mir sündteuer ne 850-dps-waffe gekauft. 

Das meine ich mit extremer slotmachine.
In D2 waren drops auch glückbasiert...aber dass die Zeit, sich für den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad vorzubereiten, so extrem auseinanderklafft (weil man Inferno mit 400-dps-Waffen nicht ernsthaft angehen braucht), war da doch echt nicht so. Klar gabs Hammeritems...aber Sachen, um sich mehr schlecht als recht durchzuschlagen, fand man wesentlich leichter und vor allem konsistenter, weil die items mit gleichem level nicht so unglaublich weit auseinanderklafften.




> das ah ist ja nur eine möglichkeit des handelns für alle. nutz sie nich wenn du nur mit freunden handeln magst.
> früher gabs eben nur freunde oder foren/ebay. nu kann man einfach mit jedem handeln. gold is da ja nur zwischenweg. ich find nen gutes kriegeritem, verkauf es für 1M und kauf mit nen wizard item



Auch wenns Geschmackssache ist - mir persönlich haben tradegames besser gefallen als unpersönliches AH 


Nochmal als mein Fazit: Es ist kein schlechtes Spiel geworden, aber für mich halt auch nicht der erwartete D2-Nachfolger. Letzteres habe ich wirklich über Monate hinweg intensiv gespielt, bei D3 wurde so ziemlich all das, was mich an D2 gefesselt hat, gestrichen oder geändert mit der Folge, dass bei mir nach anderthalb Wochen die Luft raus war. Nachdem für mich gefühlt normal und Inferno (Alptraum natürlich  ) deutlich leichter sind als selbst die ersten 30 level in D2, durch das skillsystem ein Wiederspielen der selben Klasse relativ sinnfrei ist und die Klassen (das ist jetzt wirklich subjektiv) nicht so ganz meinen Geschmack treffen, verstärkt sich meine persönliche Enttäuschung halt noch etwas.
Und was mich wirklich in Rage bringt sind Designentscheidungen, die für mich einfach Fehlgriffe sind und deren einzig mögliche Ursache ich im hemmungs- und grenzenlosem Gewinnstreben festmache. Das darf es natürlich - wie oben schonmal erwähnt - geben, aber irgendwo ist für mich halt ne Grenze, zumindest bei Vollpreistiteln.

&#8364;dit: Holla, noch ne ganz große Kerbe in der Motivationskraft, die ich ganz vergessen habe zu erwähnen: Ich liebe hardcore. Ich hasse hardcore. Natürlich immer abwechselnd, je nach Situation - Sowohl der abgrundtiefe Selbsthass, weil man grade seinen HC-Char wegen eigener Unfähigkeit geschrottet hat als auch die Befriedigung, wieder einen Schwierigkeitsgrad mit dem HC-Char erledigt zu haben, motiveren mich. Was mich nicht motiviert: einen HC-Char zu verlieren ohne die Möglichkeit, es zu verhindern / ohne eigenes Zutun. Das ist für mich der schlimmste Aspekt des online-Zwangs...Mein instabiles Internet + die instabilen Server = kein Sinn momentan für mich. Echt schade.


----------



## skyline930 (9. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich gönn doch jedem, dass er Spaß am Spiel hat, aber muss diese elende Kreuzfahrermentalität wirklich sein? Muss jeder, der die eigene Meinung nicht teilt, hier gleich persönlich angegangen werden?
> Fragt euch doch bitte mal intensiv, ob diese Hingabe an ein Spiel noch gesund ist. Ja, man kann die eigene Begeisterung auch sachlich zur Disposition stellen, und man kann auch sachlich mit Beiträgen konträrer Meinung umgehen. Beispiel gefällig? Anstatt zu schreiben "wer behauptet, Inferno sei leicht, ist ein Schwätzer" könnte mans ja mal mit "Also ich kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen, wie man Inferno leicht finden kann, ich finde es im Gegenteil richtig schwer." versuchen. Nur so als Vorschlag, bei dem ich aber damit rechne, dass er eh nix bringen wird...diese "ihr habt ne andere Meinung als ich, das ist aber nur so, wiel ihr doof/beeinträchtigt/mit einer finsteren Agenda unterwegs/von einem anderen Planeten seid, damit ist eure Meinung falsch, ätschebätsche!"-Denkweise ist mittlerweile bei Buffed so allgegenwärtig, dass ich mich echt schwer tue, überhaupt threads zu finden, in denen ich von diesem Dreck verschont bleibe.
> 
> Darauf hätte man, wenn man anderer Meinung ist, jetzt wiederum eingehen können. Wäre ne nicht uninteressante Unterhaltung geworden, denke ich. Daraus wird aber nichts, weil auf dumpfe Anfeindungen a la "du bist doof" in aller Regel ein "du bist noch dooferer" kommt (Ja, ich reagiere bisweilen auch so.). Ist doch echt Mist, oder nicht?



Wen habe ich persönlich angegangen? Wo hatte ich eine "ungesunde Hingabe"? Warum muss ich jedes Wort ne halbe Stunde abwägen ob denn nicht jemand sich davon eventuell möglicherweise etwas angegriffen fühlt? Das das Wort "schwätzen"/"Schwätzer" jetzt auch als Beledigung und persönlicher Angriff zählt ist mir auch neu. Du könntest ja ein neues Wort für dieses ätzende virtuelle Egopushing durch Aussagen wie "aja das is ja voll easy eyyy, das hab ich naked am ersten tag solo cleared weil ich so skilled bin und so imba bin".


----------



## Sethek (9. Juni 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Wen habe ich persönlich angegangen? Wo hatte ich eine "ungesunde Hingabe"? Warum muss ich jedes Wort ne halbe Stunde abwägen ob denn nicht jemand sich davon eventuell möglicherweise etwas angegriffen fühlt? Das das Wort "schwätzen"/"Schwätzer" jetzt auch als Beledigung und persönlicher Angriff zählt ist mir auch neu. Du könntest ja ein neues Wort für dieses ätzende virtuelle Egopushing durch Aussagen wie "aja das is ja voll easy eyyy, das hab ich naked am ersten tag solo cleared weil ich so skilled bin und so imba bin".



Es gibt für mich einen Unterschied, ob man sagt (1)"wenn ihr das behauptet, seid ihr Schwätzer" oder (2)"das sehe ich anders". Die "ungesunde Hingabe" ist eine für mich schlüssige und mögliche Begründung dafür, dass in den Buffed-Foren gefühlt Variante (1) sich immer mehr durchsetzt - es muss nicht so sein, aber Variante (1) ist - Gründe dafür habe ich, denke ich, oben ausreichend genannt - für mich schlicht unbrauchbar für eine Diskussion, dafür umso brauchbarer für einen Streit - auch da gibts nen Unterschied. Im Prinzip gehts also gar nicht mal schwerpunktmäßig um Beleidigung sondern vielmehr darum, ob Grundlagen für eine sachliche Diskussion oder einen unsachlichen Streit gelegt werden.

Wer in seiner Argumentationsweise vermehrt Ansatz (1) benutzt, hat in meinen Augen entweder bewusst oder unbewusst häufig kein Interesse an einer Diskussion, sondern möchte entweder a) Gleichgesinnte, mit denen er sich wechselseitig einig sein kann oder b) andere Meinungen, damit man streiten kann - und eben nicht diskutieren.

Was an unterschiedlichen Einschätzungen eines Schwierigkeitsgrades aufgrund verschiedener Faktoren (Frustrationstoleranz, Zeiteinsatz, natürliche Begabung, Glück und und und) gleich zu "ätzendem egopushing" führt, ist in meinen Augen ebenfalls die fehlende Bereitschaft, andere Standpunkte und Sichtweisen zu akzeptieren. Jemand hat mehr Zeit/mehr Glück/mehr spielende Freunde/mehr Talent/bessere Hardware/mehr Hingabe bzw. Einsatz? All die Faktoren und vermutlich noch zwei dutzend mehr beeinflussen seine "Leistungsfähigkeit" und demnach auch seine subjektive Einschätzung des Schwierigkeitsgrads. Wenn Du ein "mir ists zu leicht" als ätzendes egopushing wertest, dann tust du das in meinen Augen nur, weil Du für den anderen poster automatisch Deine Maßstäbe anlegst und auch nur diese akzeptierst - echtes, destruktives, ätzendes egopushing wirds in meinen Augen erst dann, wenn die Aussage über den Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder mal nach Methode (1) genutzt wird, also in etwa so: "lol, das Spiel is ja mal voll zu leicht, das finden doch nur noobs schwer!" - auch hier gibts doch wohl nen Unterschied zu nem einfachen "Also ich find das game voll leicht."

Und ja, ich habe als Reaktion auf einen für mich unsäglichen und auch unsachlichen post weiter oben sowohl gute Kinderstube vermissen lassen als auch unsachlich und destruktiv dagegengeschossen. Dass das nicht die feine Art ist, versteht sich - ob mans nachvollziehen kann, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## skyline930 (9. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Wer in seiner Argumentationsweise vermehrt Ansatz (1) benutzt, hat in meinen Augen entweder bewusst oder unbewusst häufig kein Interesse an einer Diskussion, sondern möchte entweder a) Gleichgesinnte, mit denen er sich wechselseitig einig sein kann oder b) andere Meinungen, damit man streiten kann - und eben nicht diskutieren.
> 
> Was an unterschiedlichen Einschätzungen eines Schwierigkeitsgrades aufgrund verschiedener Faktoren (Frustrationstoleranz, Zeiteinsatz, natürliche Begabung, Glück und und und) gleich zu "ätzendem egopushing" führt, ist in meinen Augen ebenfalls die fehlende Bereitschaft, andere Standpunkte und Sichtweisen zu akzeptieren. Jemand hat mehr Zeit/mehr Glück/mehr spielende Freunde/mehr Talent/bessere Hardware/mehr Hingabe bzw. Einsatz? All die Faktoren und vermutlich noch zwei dutzend mehr beeinflussen seine "Leistungsfähigkeit" und demnach auch seine subjektive Einschätzung des Schwierigkeitsgrads. Wenn Du ein "mir ists zu leicht" als ätzendes egopushing wertest, dann tust du das in meinen Augen nur, weil Du für den anderen poster automatisch Deine Maßstäbe anlegst und auch nur diese akzeptierst - echtes, destruktives, ätzendes egopushing wirds in meinen Augen erst dann, wenn die Aussage über den Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder mal nach Methode (1) genutzt wird, also in etwa so: "lol, das Spiel is ja mal voll zu leicht, das finden doch nur noobs schwer!" - auch hier gibts doch wohl nen Unterschied zu nem einfachen "Also ich find das game voll leicht."



Ein weiterer Ansatz (3) um Diskussionen zu vermeiden wird hier schön demonstriert. Ich habe in meinem (sarkastischen) "Zitat" wohl mehr als deutlich gemeint das ich die Personen meine die nach deiner Methode 1 argumentieren. Ich würd versuchen fremde Aussagen weniger so zu interpretieren wie es dir passt.


----------



## Sethek (9. Juni 2012)

> Tut mir Leid, aber die Leute die behaupten Inferno sei zu einfach, schwätzen einfach nur



Wo genau ist denn hier bitte der Interpretationsspielraum?


----------



## skyline930 (9. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Wo genau ist denn hier bitte der Interpretationsspielraum?



Das das nicht als persönliche Beleidigung einer jeder Person die behauptet Inferno sei zu einfach gemeint ist.


----------



## heiduei (9. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin jetzt mit meinem DH auf level 60 grindend gerade im 2. Akt im Infernomodus angekommen ^^ Dazu muss ich sagen das es echt SEHR viel Spaß macht, zumindest mir. Der normale Modus auch meiner Meinung nach auch etwas zu leicht gewesen, aber wenn man einfach mal als Hardcore-Char durchläuft merkt man schon, das man sich einfach mehr sorgen macht und deshalb sehr sicher spielt und auch bei 3/4 Life schon leichtes Herzrasen bekommt  
Nightmare is ein ticken zu leicht, aber sonst auch gut gebalanced und Hölle ist ziemlich perfekt.
Inferno ist wiederrum ein ticken zu schwer, aber troztdem fair. 

Fazit : Diablo III ist für mich ein gutes Spiel, da es mich auf jeden Fall sehr fesselt und das typische Diablo feeling entsteht. Diablo ist also für mich KEINE Enttäuschung.

(aber vielleicht kommt das auch davon das mir bisher keine Spiele außer Skyrim und Battlefield 3 (für 1 Monat) der letzten 3 Jahre so viel Spaß gemacht haben... )

PS. Gott, sind meine Satzkonstruktionen scheiße >.<

Edit:  Das Runensystem ist eigentlich das beste was sie hätten machen können, da es eh wieder nur darauf hinaus laufen würde, das alle nach einem Guide skillen würden und die Individualisierung eh gleich 0 ist. Von daher ist das auch für mich ein absoluter Pluspunkt was das Spiel angeht.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Juni 2012)

Euch ist nich in den Sinn gekommen, dass es vielleicht Absicht von Blizz ist, dass die ersten Legends so mies sind und relativ selten droppen.

Offensichtlich gibts ja massive Schwachstellen und Exploits, dass viel zu viele dieser Items auf dem Markt sind. Diese Schwachstellen werden ausgebessert und dann wirds bessere Items geben.

Die Items die man jetzt hat sind halt noch genausogut, aber es gibt durch Uniques deutliche Upgrades.


----------



## Mercur (10. Juni 2012)

Ich kann einigen Leuten, welche vor mir einen Kommentar verfasst haben, in einigen Punkten zustimmen.

Für "alte" Diablo Spieler oder Fans ist eine lange Zeit des warten's vorbei, ob das Spiel nun eine Entäuschung ist, liegt ganz sicher in der pers. Erwartung eines jeden selbst, gekoppelt an das Spiel und der Spieleschmiede dahinter. Leute die aber eine Weltneuheit und Inovationen PUR erwartet haben wurden sicher eines besseren belehrt, auch das Rad kann man nicht neu erfinden. Diablo ist kein MMORPG !!

Erstaunlich jedoch finde ich persönlich ,das Leute den Inferno Modus als "Angemessen" einschätzen oder gar zu leicht. Ein klares Fail meiner Seits zur Spielbalance auf diesem Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Fernkämpfer haben einen klaren überlegen großen Vorteil gegenüber Nahkämpfern und sind zum Teil absolut over Powert. Patch 1.0.3 wird sicher einiges ins Lot bringen. 

Wer einen Babaren spielt und trotz mehr als 75 % Schadenreduce bei 10 K Rüste ..einen Resiwert von über 75 % auf alles und einen Lifepool von knapp 60 k hat und ein spielen ab Akt 2 Inferno jedoch in den meisten Fällen quasi unmöglich ist weil man ständig zerlegt wird, da kann man wohl doch von Fail reden. Es sei angemerkt das für mich das Spiel sicher nicht darin besteht jede Mobgruppe beiseite zu ziehen um sich weiter duch zu sterben.

Abschließend bleibt mir noch zu sagen, Spiel durchaus gelungen aber eine Langzeitmotivation kann ich allerdings zur Zeit nicht erkennen, denn bis auf Items farmen (welche ja zur Zeit auch lächerlich gebalanct sind) bleibt einem wohl nicht viel übring. Ob das zu dem angestrebten Ziel von Blizzard führt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Auch ein Verkaufzahlen und eine große "Fangemeinde" ist keine Garantie für die Langlebigkeit eines Spiels. 

Da sind noch einige Baustellen offen, wir werden sehen ob es Blizzard gelingt das hoch gestecke Ziel zu erfüllen. Meine Person hat da aber große Bedenken.


Der Spieler hinter ...

Mercur


----------



## Ryxx44 (10. Juni 2012)

Ganz ehrlich? Für mich eindeutig JA.

Gründe?

Abgesehen von der Größe der Welt was nicht wirklich eine Entwicklung ist hätte man ruhig ein Akt mehr und 1 Schwierigkeitsgrad weniger machen können.
Alptraum ist einfach der totale sinnlose Lückenfüller. Normal ist einfach, Hölle schwer und Inferno für die die gerne auf imbalance dreck stehn.

Wegen Imbalance Dreck ich spiele Barbar. in D3 ist skill fehl am Platz was zählt sind Items und das finde ich nicht den richtigen Weg.

Itemsvergleich: In D2 ging ich gerne auf die Jagd um grüne setitems oder unique aussehnende goldene items zu finden hat immer wieder spass gemacht und man freute sich bei neuen dropps.
In D3? von sets und gold reden wir mal gar nicht was droppt ist gelb gelb und nochmals gelb LANGWEILIG.

Die Champions und Diener in Inferno schwerer als die Bosse selbst macht einfach kein Sinn. Sie sind einfach nur dahingeklatscht und ich frage mich oft wozu ich das ganze noch mache in Inferno denn unter Spass verstehe ich doch was anderes als dauernd nur rumzurennen wie ein aufgescheuchtes huhn. Gut wer darauf steht... .

Zum skillsystem... Als hätte man jetzt viel mehr möglichkeiten alles klar, wers glaubt. Auf Inferno hat man bestimmte Skills drinzuhaben sonst ist man schneller tot als man gucken kann.

In D2 gabs viele Funskillungen auch wenn sie ungeeignet waren haben sie SPASS gemacht und das ist was zählt. in D3 einheitsbrei.
In wünsche mir totenbeschwörer mit meiner Armee zurück...

Fällt mir gerade nichts mehr ein aber alles in allem scheint mir D3 mal wieder ein absolutes mittelmaß Game, schnell programmiert um schnell Geld zu scheffeln da man bereits wusste die Leute werden es kaufen egal wie mies das Game ist, ist ja diablo=).


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2012)

Inferno ist nicht "Imbalanced" sondern einfach nur knackig, ich spiele selber meinen Barb auf Akt 3 Inf, solo Farm geht in Akt 1 und 2 aber mit 3 habe ich auch meine Probleme, der Barb ist nunmal die Gear abhängigste Klasse im Spiel und kann nunmal schwer Kiten und dabei Schaden machen.

Die Packs sind logisch schwerer da ihre Kombinationen zusammengewürfelt werden da die Bosse immer feste Fähigkeiten haben. Weiterhin hat Blizzard von anfang an gesagt das die Elite Packs auf Inf schwerer sind als die Bosse, wenn du natürlich hoffst das jedes Elite Pack nach dem ersten versucht liegt bist du bei Inf fehl am Platz.

Logisch hast du viel mehr Möglichkeiten, du kannst logisch mit nem Cookie Cutter Build loslegen aber gerade mit dem Gear kann man etwas varieren und sich ein anderes Skill Set zusammenstellen. Und auch nochmal für dich hier das schöne Bild für D2vsD3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Diablo 3 ist ein Mittemaß Game oh behave: http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/diablo-iii


----------



## Yinj (11. Juni 2012)

Also was manche hier schreiben ist genial xD. Rechtsstreit mit Blizzard weil das Spiel nicht richtig läuft xD DD

Also da müsste das Spiel derbste Bugs und Programmier fehler drinne haben damit es ein System so abschießt. Ich glaub das liegt eher an der Graka das die nen Schaden hat, aber egal sein Problem .

Ich finde nciht das D3 eine Enttäuschung ist. Mir macht es Spaß hin und wieder mit Kumpels oder Solo Monster Armeen in Grund und Boden zu metzeln. Das Skillsystem Gefällt mir sehr! Die Verschiedenen kombos die man Spielen kann sind genial. Danke an Floppy für das Tolle Bild!
Die Story ist sehr gut erzählt! Die Cinematics der Hammer. Für mich hat das Spiel 90 von 100 punkten erreicht. Einzig was ich wirklich störend finde ist dieser Online Zwang. Nicht weil ich allg. etwas dagegen habe, sondern eher die Probleme die viele hatten (ich hatte kaum welche).

Lustig finde ich bei mir Clan gibt es einen der übelst über D3 abkotzt . Kennt jemand en gutes Anti D3 Forum? würde ich ihm dann empfehlen DD (plx PN an mich xD).


----------



## Ryxx44 (11. Juni 2012)

Nur komisch dass bei D3 die Kritik unterschiedlicher nicht sein kann zwischen Zeitschrift und Spielern... warum wohl...

Da brauchste nicht mit Ausreden zu kommen das ist Fakt dass numal nicht alles reibunglos läuft.

Und zu den Spells wenn du die Kombinationen rausnimmst bleibt auch nicht mehr viel übrig aber warn guter Fanboy der das Bild erstellt hat.

Wenn ich so bei Rift anfange dann ist Rift in Sachen Skills OVER THE TOP.


----------



## LelouchL (11. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Inferno ist nicht "Imbalanced" sondern einfach nur knackig



Da ist Blizzard und der gesunde Menschenverstand anderer Meinung.


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2012)

Weil Spieler grundlegend nur am rumheulen sind oder etwas total Hypen obwohl es totaler Müll ist, guck dir nur die Wertungen von Sniper Elite v2 an und die Wertungen der User. Auf den geneigten User kann man einen feuchten Furz geben.

Und was hat "Fakt" damit zu tun das die Leute nicht mit Inferno klarkommen, als die ersten Barbaren Level 60 waren haben sie gleich rumgeheult "mimimimimi ich verrecke an jedem Mob" und haben direkt rerollt, aber komischerweise schaffen es auch viele Barben bis Akt 4 Inferno.

Weiterhin vergleichst du nicht ernsthaft ein MMORPG mit einem Hack'n'Slay was die Skill angeht, oh behave das ist ja mal der größte Scherz der Welt und das haben schon genug andere Flamer vor dir gemacht.

Hört am besten auf D3 zu zocken und lasst den Leuten ihren Spaß denen es genauso gefällt, alleine wegen Whinern wie euch haben wir nun einen Inferno Nerf der einfach nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Yinj (11. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht haben wir ja mit Patch 1.2.x dann en HC modus in Inferno DDD


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Weiterhin vergleichst du nicht ernsthaft ein MMORPG mit einem Hack'n'Slay was die Skill angeht, oh behave das ist ja mal der größte Scherz der Welt und das haben schon genug andere Flamer vor dir gemacht.



Ganz genau und ich hoffe das hier jetzt nich wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion losgerissen wird... D3 ist halt nicht WoW, Rift, Super Mario, Freelancer oder Pong...

Und OVER THE TOP ist ein scheiß Film mit Sylvester Stallone, aber ganz bestimmt nicht Rift haha


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so bei Rift anfange dann ist Rift in Sachen Skills OVER THE TOP.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob ihr das jemals begreifen werdet?


----------



## Yinj (11. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was Äpfel != Birnen? OH MEIN GOTT!!!! Du hast soeben erfolgreich meine Welt Zerstört! Danke!


----------



## Combust90 (11. Juni 2012)

Mal überlegen...
Ich habe ein spaßiges Hack and Slay im Diablo Universum erwartet und habe ein spaßiges Hack and Slay im Diablo Universum bekommen. 

Kann nicht verstehen, wie sowas umbedingt immer diskutiert werden muss. Wenn es euch keinen spaß macht, spielt es einfach nicht.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und OVER THE TOP ist ein scheiß Film mit Sylvester Stallone, aber ganz bestimmt nicht Rift haha


Judas! Ich liebe diesen Film seit dem ersten Anschauen. Da hat Sly weitaus schlechtere produziert.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

Ja stimmt... Zuletzt the Expendables zum Beispiel 

Aber bevor du jetzt deine Mütze falschrum aufziehst und hier eine Sly Grundsatzdiskussion losgeht nehme ich das zurück


----------



## RedShirt (11. Juni 2012)

Ich mag Diablo immernoch.

Arme Leah =( Liked her.

OT:


> Esst recyclete Nahrung. Recyclete Nahrung ist gut für die Umwelt und OK für Dich...


----------



## LelouchL (11. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Weil Spieler grundlegend nur am rumheulen sind oder etwas total Hypen obwohl es totaler Müll ist, guck dir nur die Wertungen von Sniper Elite v2 an und die Wertungen der User. Auf den geneigten User kann man einen feuchten Furz geben.



Hat weder was mit bloßem rumheulen noch mit Skill zutun. Ab Akt2 ist das Spiel auf Inferno nurnoch absurd. Es macht weder Spaß, noch hat es etwas mit Anspruch zutn. Wenn du das nicht einsiehst ist das nicht das Problem der D3 Community. Jedenfalls hat Blizzard das zum Glück erkannt und gebt nichts auf die Kommentare von den Wannabe Pros. Was irgendwelche Wertungen angeht..Wer da tatsäch etwas drauf gibt, egal von welcher Seite sie kommen (Ob von Redakteuren oder Usern), kann einem nur Leid tun.



floppydrive schrieb:


> Und was hat "Fakt" damit zu tun das die Leute nicht mit Inferno klarkommen, als die ersten Barbaren Level 60 waren haben sie gleich rumgeheult "mimimimimi ich verrecke an jedem Mob" und haben direkt rerollt, aber komischerweise schaffen es auch viele Barben bis Akt 4 Inferno.



Inferno durchzuspielen ist nicht besonders schwer. Die Frage ist nur WIE es die meisten gemacht haben. So ziemlich jeder kann einfach den Content Skippen, zu den Bossen rushen und tadaaaa...Inferno durchgespielt. Und wenn man die Rare angehen will, dann wird die DeathRush Taktik rausgepackt. Das ist schlicht nicht Sinn der Sache.



floppydrive schrieb:


> Weiterhin vergleichst du nicht ernsthaft ein MMORPG mit einem Hack'n'Slay was die Skill angeht, oh behave das ist ja mal der größte Scherz der Welt und das haben schon genug andere Flamer vor dir gemacht.
> 
> Hört am besten auf D3 zu zocken und lasst den Leuten ihren Spaß denen es genauso gefällt, alleine wegen Whinern wie euch haben wir nun einen Inferno Nerf der einfach nicht nötig ist.



Ich denke damit meinst du jetzt nicht mich weil ich darüber nie ein Wort verloren habe, aber D3 erfordert eigentlich tatsächlich so ziemlich überhaupt kein Skill sondern bloß Gear. Da sind sogar MMORPGs wesentlich Skilllastiger.


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mich mit keiner meiner Aussagen auf dich bezogen sonder auf Ryxx44.


Und Akt2 Inferno ist mit nichten absurd und man muss nicht skippen um durch die Akte zu kommen. Gucken wir uns einige Hardcore Leute an (auch Barbaren) welche auch Inferno farmen welche nun wirklich nicht mit der "Death Rush" Taktik weiterkommen, es ist einfach nur unsinnig den Inferno Modus zu nerfen da es auch so geht. 


Mein Barbar hat bisher noch keine Champion oder Rare Pack skippen müssen, es war vielleicht mit einigen Toden verbunden aber mit etwas "Arbeit" sind diese auch klein zu kriegen. Und Logisch ist D3 Gearabhängig das ganze Spiel lebt von Items wäre unsinnig wenn es anders wäre, ich habe du D2 Zeiten Items gefarmt und werde selbiges zu D3 auch tun und darüber heulen die Leute jetzt rum, weil sie vielleicht eine Woche Akt1 Inf farmen müssen um in Akt2 weiter zu kommen, oh bitte.


----------



## LelouchL (11. Juni 2012)

Hmm die erste Antwort hat halt auf meine Aussage gepasst.

Aber naja, schau dir Kungen an, der Wochenlang auf Akt1 Goblins gefarmt hat. Soviel zu Hardcore.


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2012)

Na und so soll es doch sein, wäre doch schlimm wenn die Hardcore Leute gleich nach 2 Tage durch sind, musste Kripparian und co. auch machen und finde ich vollkommen inordnung.


----------



## Murfy (11. Juni 2012)

Ich bin von Diablo 3 nicht enttäuscht. In kürzester Zeit (so viel halt übrig blieb neben Arbeit und Wochenendlichen Aktivitäten) komme ich schon auf über 100 Stunden Playtime, klar auch ein wenig AFK rumgestehe, aber so ca. kommt das hin.

Es ist einfach ein geiles Hack'n'Slay und bietet meiner Meinung nach ein wenig mehr Tempo als D2, was mir auch gefällt.

Normal fand ich zum einstieg ok, doch gegen Ende könnte es schon schwerer werden da man (zumindest als Nahkämpfer) mit Beginn von Albtraum plötzlich Vita brauchte, was vorher unnütz war. Albtraum war dann mit ein wenig besser angepasstem Gear auch leicht zu schaffen und Hölle war da ne (meiner Meinung nacht) "kleine" Herausforderung. 

Die Wand auf die ich dann mit Inferno stieß war unfassbar. Aber es war lustig. Und es scheint ja machbar zu sein, von daher finde ich man sollte da nicht viel rumdoktorn.

Trotzdem fehlt es den Klassen (meiner Meinung nach) noch einiges an Balancing und dass der ausgeteilte DMG im Gruppenspielen nicht mehr gebufft wird finde ich auch gut. Da ich mit meinem Barb in einer 4er Gruppe Spiele (mit Monk, DH und WIZ) und trotz buffed knapp 800 Resi sehr stark aufs Maul bekam von kleinsten Gegner. 

Ansonsten sind einfach manche Affix-Kombis recht böse, wo dran ja anscheinend auch schon gearbeitet wird.


Alles in allem gefällt mir Diablo 3 sehr und hat meine Erwartungen vollsten erfüllt (ein gutes Hack'n'Slay zu sein, denn seit DungeonSiege2 kam einfach nichts gescheites mehr auf den Markt).


Und alle die sich beschweren sie spielen eine "Beta". Vergleichen wir doch mal die Spielzeit von Diablo 3 mit anderem Game. Wenn man auf jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad (ausgenommen Inferno) alles brav erkundet und rumsucht kann man mit einem Char 30 Stunden Playtime haben (ich bin es bisschen langsamer angegangen und hatte beim Solospielen mit dem WD am Ende von Hölle 38 std.).
Nun nimmt man das mal 5, da man ja 5 verschiedene Klasse hat mit denen man das machen kann, also 150 Stunden.
Nun wollen wir ein paar Erfolge machen, Bücher finden, alle Ereignisse sehen, etc. Das wird uns vlt nochmal 20 Stunden kosten, (wir haben beim 5-fachen durchspielen halt schon einiges entdeckt), also 170 Stunden.
_Optional können wir uns auch an Hardcore versuchen! Yey, wir sterben und sterben... ich will dies hier in Zeit garnicht aufführen, aber ich denke da sitzt man wieder einige Stunden dran._
Nun haben wir noch für alle Klassen den Schwierigkeitsgrad Inferno, wo wir Items farmen können, die Akte mehrfach machen MÜSSEN (bzw. bestimmte Bereiche), wenn wir nicht gerade übertrieben viel Lootglück haben oder das AH leerkaufen.
Und da sitzt mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nochmal 30 Stunden pro Charakter dran um alle mit Top-Gear zu equipen (und gerade das ist ja das Ziel, das Beste vom Besten an Equip zu haben).

Nun haben wir 320 Stunden Playtime erreicht oder ca. 13 Tage dauerhaftes gezocke. Für einen gescheiten Gamer vlt 7-10 Tage. Für den über-Haxor Gamer der sowieso nur schnell durch und alles erreichen will vlt nur 5.

Bei sooo vielen Sachen die da sind kann es immer sein dass noch was nicht richtig ist. Klar gab es ne Beta, aber der Großteil des Games war da noch nicht freigeschaltet.


Und ihr habt dafür 60€ bezahlt (ich mit der CE 90€). Also ich kaufe manchmal Spiele die kosten 60-70€, die zocke ich (wenn ich frei habe) an 1-2 Tagen durch (mit jeglichen Erfolgen o.ä., wenn es nicht gerade einen Multiplayer-Part hat) und bin fertig damit. 


Diablo 3 ist nicht dafür ausgelegt dass ihr das jetzt bald schon durch habt, in die Ecke legen könnt und es dort einfach als Deko liegt, es soll länger beschäftigen.


*Also an alle die es enttäuscht:* Entweder ihr hattet zu hohe/falsche Erwartungen vom Spiel oder das Spiel an sich ist einfach nicht euer Fall (ob nun Genre, Gameplay oder sonst was einfach nix für euch ist ist eure Sache).


P.S.: Dieser Post besteht ausschließlich aus meiner Meinung und meinen Theorien.
Wenn ihr über meine Theorien diskutieren wollt, zeigt mir Fakten die sie widerlegen oder versucht sie durch eigene Theorien konstruktiv zu widerlegen.
Wenn ihr über meine Meinung diskutieren wollt, wie wär's wenn ihr den Zeugen Jehovas beitretet?

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> P.S.: Dieser Post besteht ausschließlich aus meiner Meinung und meinen Theorien.
> Wenn ihr über meine Theorien diskutieren wollt, zeigt mir Fakten die sie widerlegen oder versucht sie durch eigene Theorien konstruktiv zu widerlegen.
> Wenn ihr über meine Meinung diskutieren wollt, wie wär's wenn ihr den Zeugen Jehovas beitretet?


Ich empfehle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (11. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll das nen Witz sein? Wenn ja, ist er schlecht. Wenn nein, ist deine Annahme zu meinem Gemütszustand deutlich daneben.


----------



## Rygel (11. Juni 2012)

enttäuscht bin ich von D3 nicht unbedingt. ich kannte teil 1 + 2 nur vom namen her, habe sie aber nie gepielt. große erwartungen hatte ich also nicht. vorfreude auch nicht. habe mir dann von einem freund nen gästepass-key geben lassen und habe dann nach ein paar lustigen stunden entschieden, mir eine vollversion zu kaufen.

mittlerweile bin ich level 20 und merke wie die motivation langsam schwindet. länger als 1 - 2 stunden kann ich das spiel nicht spielen. das spielprinzip halte ich im prinzip für veraltet. einfach klicken und laufen und looten hält mich persönlich nicht so doll bei der stange. um mal abends nett ein bisschen daddeln zu können gefällt mir D3 ganz gut aber der große itemwahn (von denen es mMn im spiel ohnehin viel zu viele gibt), das wilde geldverdienen via AH oder den wunsch, den 7. schwierigkeitsgrad zu bezwingen haben mich bisher leider nicht packen können.


----------



## Ryxx44 (11. Juni 2012)

Floppydrive den dicken markieren wie gut du doch durch Inferno als Barbar kommst sag ich dir mal eins.

Ohne das AH würde ich dich gerne sehen wie super du doch durch Inferno kommst denn ich kaufe aus PRINZIP nicht ausm AH weil erst heisst es vergleicht es nicht mit einem MMO aber was hat denn bitte das verdammte Auktionshaus da verloren?!

Irgendwie läuft das Motto in D3 "kaufe ausm AH oder verrecke im Inferno", nein das ist EINDEUTIG nicht der Sinn eines Spiels.

Ich will D3 nicht schlecht reden es ist immernoch ein solides Spiel aber mich hat immer das sammeln von items gereizt und das ist in D3 komplett verschwunden.

Im 2. Akt Inferno hab ich mich dann gefragt wozu ich das ganze überhaupt mache und hab jetzt auch aufgehört. Balancing Note = 0.
 Inferno hat absolut NICHTS mit skill zutun.  <---- größte Kritik.


----------



## heiduei (11. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mit keiner meiner Aussagen auf dich bezogen sonder auf Ryxx44.
> 
> Und Akt2 Inferno ist mit nichten absurd und man muss nicht skippen um durch die Akte zu kommen. Gucken wir uns einige Hardcore Leute an (auch Barbaren) welche auch Inferno farmen welche nun wirklich nicht mit der "Death Rush" Taktik weiterkommen, es ist einfach nur unsinnig den Inferno Modus zu nerfen da es auch so geht.
> 
> Mein Barbar hat bisher noch keine Champion oder Rare Pack skippen müssen, es war vielleicht mit einigen Toden verbunden aber mit etwas "Arbeit" sind diese auch klein zu kriegen. Und Logisch ist D3 Gearabhängig das ganze Spiel lebt von Items wäre unsinnig wenn es anders wäre, ich habe du D2 Zeiten Items gefarmt und werde selbiges zu D3 auch tun und darüber heulen die Leute jetzt rum, weil sie vielleicht eine Woche Akt1 Inf farmen müssen um in Akt2 weiter zu kommen, oh bitte.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele !!! 

Und wenn wir jetzt schon bei den Unsinnigen vergleichen zwischen Diablo 3 und einem MMOG sind, kann ich auch behaubten, das man in MMOGs wochenlang die Raids abfarmen muss um weiter zu kommen. Wobei man ja eigentlich nich muss sondern, KANN und soviel ich weiß is doch nix schlimmes daran, das ein Spiel länger Beschäftigung bietet, oder ? 


Edit : 



Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Floppydrive den dicken markieren wie gut du doch durch Inferno als Barbar kommst sag ich dir mal eins.
> 
> Ohne das AH würde ich dich gerne sehen wie super du doch durch Inferno kommst denn ich kaufe aus PRINZIP nicht ausm AH weil erst heisst es vergleicht es nicht mit einem MMO aber was hat denn bitte das verdammte Auktionshaus da verloren?!
> 
> ...




Mein Freund spielt auch Barbar auf Inferno und er hat sich genau so wie ich nochnie ein Item ausm AH gekauft. (Inferno Akt 2, also so far...)


----------



## Ryxx44 (11. Juni 2012)

Gut für mich ist die Diskussion hier beendet wer sagt er kauft nichts im AH aber hat solo mit Barbar Akt 1 Inferno clear lügt einfach nur dreist aber gut ihr seid halt pros allet eazy akt4 sicher auch auf farmstatus.


----------



## floppydrive (12. Juni 2012)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Gut für mich ist die Diskussion hier beendet wer sagt er kauft nichts im AH aber hat solo mit Barbar Akt 1 Inferno clear lügt einfach nur dreist aber gut ihr seid halt pros allet eazy akt4 sicher auch auf farmstatus.



Ich habe bisher 2 Items für Inferno aus dem AH gekauft der Rest wurde schön in Akt4 Hell/Akt 1 Inf Gobo gefarmt und das hat auch mal gut eine Woche gedauert. Wenn die Leute aber wiederrum zu faul sind etwas zeit zu investieren dann kann man nicht das Spiel anmeckern. Und mein Barb hat Inferno Akt 1 sowie 2 solo clear, es ist Aufwand und dauert halt einfach aber man kann es schaffen auch mit einem Barbar.


----------



## Yinj (12. Juni 2012)

@Ryxx44
Du hörst dich wie en Clan Kollege an. Der hängt auch in Akt 1 fest (mage kurz vor King) und hört jetzt deswegen auf D. Wenn du Akt 1 bist und du brauchst Items dann Farm den Goblin in Old Tristram... 
Inferno is halt nichmehr scheiß auf GEar ich kann noch Durchrennen. Inferno braucht Vorbereitungszeit...


----------



## Yiraja (12. Juni 2012)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Gut für mich ist die Diskussion hier beendet wer sagt er kauft nichts im AH aber hat solo mit Barbar Akt 1 Inferno clear lügt einfach nur dreist aber gut ihr seid halt pros allet eazy akt4 sicher auch auf farmstatus.



akt 1 ging locker ohne items ausm ah, aber akt 3 geht gar nix selbst mit gekauftem gear biste da dauer tot


----------



## Ryxx44 (12. Juni 2012)

Abgesehn ob etwas machbar ist und was nicht sondern zum thema MMO jetzt mal ganz objektiv betrachtet auch wenns nicht hier in die Diskussion passt.

Nein ist auch nicht irgendwie böse gemeint und soll irgendwas schlecht aussehen lassen aber gibt es eigentlich noch grosse Unterschiede?

Wir haben :
- Level bis Cap
- Rüstungen 
- Bank
- Auktionshaus
- Gruppen respektiv Zonenchannel
- Dungeons (auch wenn nur kleine XD) und Bosse natürlich
- Es ist nur Online spielbar Multi mass online (MMO)
- Quests
- Viele Monster töten ( was ein Hack and Slay ausmacht jedoch in jedem MMO mittlerweile gleich ist)
- Grafikansicht ist bei jedem Spiel halt anders

Ich schätze mal der einzige Punkt was noch ein Unterschied macht ist dass man nicht gemeinsam in einer Welt ist.

Irgendwie treffen beide Genres immer näher aufeinander? XD


----------



## floppydrive (12. Juni 2012)

Du verstehst echt nicht was ein MMO ist oder, nur weil etwas viele Leute Online zocken ist es kein MMO, damit wäre auch Call of Duty oder Battlefield ein MMO.
Alle deine aufgeführten Punkte sind zeichen für ein RPG oder auch Hack'n' Slay, ob nun Dragon Age, Titan Quest oder Sacred bieten alle diese Funktionen. 


Weiterhin weißt du nicht mal was MMO bedeutet (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massively_Multiplayer_Online_Game) , wahrscheinlich einmal WoW gezockt und Todeschwinge getötet und jetzt groß Rumposaunen das Diablo 3 doch so wie ein MMO wäre und dafür schlecht, bitte vergrab dich einfach.


----------



## Ryxx44 (12. Juni 2012)

Der Aggro Floppy is back ja ich hab auch hingeschrieben dass D3 schlecht ist alles klar XD.

Lesen ist nicht deine Stärke.

Und ausser "du weist doch nicht was das ist" hast du auch nicht wirklich Argumente gebracht denn in Diablo kommunizieren sehr wohl viele Spieler miteinander und kämpfen gemeinsam um einen Fortschritt.


----------



## floppydrive (12. Juni 2012)

Das machen sie in anderen Spielen auch und diese sind trotzdem keine MMO's da sie keine persistenten Welten für die Spieler bieten.

Ich führe dir auch gern nochmal Starcraft 2 vor Augen, auch dort gibt es Ranglisten, Chaträume, Viele Spieler aber auch dieses Spiel ist kein MMO sondern ein RTS.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2012)

Was ist dann mit diesen Channelsystemen? Guild Wars und Age of Conan waren auch instanziert bis zum geht nichtmehr und gelten als MMO!?


----------



## floppydrive (12. Juni 2012)

Trotzdem bieten diese Onlinewelten beide eine Welt wo sich die Spieler treffen könne und interagieren, in Diablo 3 gibt es die öffentlichen Channels wo aber immer nur 100 Leute enthalten sind und deine Freundesliste.

Weiterhin gilt nur Age of Conan als MMORPG und ist dafür auch charakteristisch, Guild Wars selber wird als CORPG eingestuft und ist somit etwas anders zu sehen.


----------



## Murfy (12. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Du verstehst echt nicht was ein MMO ist oder, nur weil etwas viele Leute Online zocken ist es kein MMO, damit wäre auch Call of Duty oder Battlefield ein MMO.
> Alle deine aufgeführten Punkte sind zeichen für ein RPG oder auch Hack'n' Slay, ob nun Dragon Age, Titan Quest oder Sacred bieten alle diese Funktionen.



Finde es geil was hier manche so meinen und kann das hier nur unterschreiben.


Heutzutage hat nahezu jedes Spiel das rauskommt nen Online-Zugang oder brauch ein Verbindung.
Siehe Battlefield 3 mit Origin (und ich glaube Fifa oder so brauch auch Origin). 
Oder etliche Microsoft-Games wie z.b. Anno 2070 oder Warhammer40k Dawn of War 2.

Alle verlangen sie Online zu sein, alle haben die Möglichkeit Online mit anderen zu spielen. Doch keins davon wird als MMO klassifiziert.

Fakt ist Diablo 3 ist kein MMO. Sondern ein Hack'n'Slay mit Online-Inhalten.

mfg


----------



## puzzelmörder (12. Juni 2012)

Ich versuch es mal: 

Diablo ist in meinen Augen kein MMO auch wenn ma mit anderen zusammen Spielen kann (maximal aber auf 3 weitere bechränkt). Nach deiner Definition wäre auch Command and Conquer, Schlacht um Mittelerde (man hab ich das geliebt) im Onlinemodus ein MMO. Für mich fehlt das erste M um ein MMO zu sein. Das erste M steht für Massiv, also für viele Spieler die zeitgleich in der selben Welt aktiv sind.
In Diablo ist die Verbindung zwischen den Spielern auf das Chatten und das AH beschränkt was so auch in fast allen anderen Spielen mit Mehrspielermodus vorhanden ist. Die sind aber nicht zwingend ein MMO weil zeitgleich in der selben Welt niemals mehr wie x (hier 4)Spieler unterwegs sind. 
Das Prinzip ist wie Counterstrike, man findet sich schnell zusammen, daddelt ne Runde und zieht weiter. Die Spiele sind alle MO (Multiplayer Online). 

Bei einem MMO per "meiner" Definition würde ich eher von einer Welt sprechen in der viele Spieler sich tümmeln und sich gegenseitig stärker spüren. Beispielsweise würde ich einige Facebookspiele, Browsergames, die ganzen MMORPGS nennen. Hier ist das Ganze offener gehalten und man kann nicht einfach seine eigene Partie starten. Der Server läuft einmal und selbst wenn man auslogt spielen Andere das Spiel weiter.


Die Zusammenhänge der Genres die du hier erkannt hast kommen hauptsächlich durch das RPG und nicht durch das MMO (glaube das wollte Floppy eigentlich ausdrücken). 

*
Ich beantrage ein Copyright auf meine Meinung


----------



## Yinj (12. Juni 2012)

Also wenn D3 ein MMO sein soll, dann müsste man die echten MMOs ja jetzt MMMO (MEGA Massive Multiplayer Online) nennen (WoW würde ich dann auf G[iga]MMO einstufen ).

Naja Lustig ist ja das ein Spiel Automatisch für die meisten "unbalanced"/"scheiße" ist, sobald Sie selber den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht schaffen. Sehr geil!

D3 ist für "mich" (!!!OMG eine Persönliche Meinung!!!) ein Spiel was wirklich Skill/Schweiß/Blut/Motivation benötigt um es auf Legalen weg durchzuspielen. WoW war das auch mal, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Alle anderen Spiele die Ich Spiele kann man Teilweise im Halbschlaf auf maximaler Schwierigkeit Spieln. Auch mit Problemen, aber nicht so extrem wie bei D3.

Also was machen wir da am besten? Richtig Blizzard Flamen das sie keine Ahnung haben, ein scheiß Spiel Produziert haben, Geld zurück verlangen, Nerfs fordern, im Kreis drehen.

***Warnung***
Dieser Post enthält Ironie/Sarkasmus
***Warnung***


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juni 2012)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> aber was hat denn bitte das verdammte Auktionshaus da verloren?!


Es ist ein Marktplatz. Eine Plattform zum Tausch von Gegenständen gegen Währung. Blizzard hat es nun mal blöderweise als Auktionshaus betitelt. Hätte es eine andere Bezeichnung, wäre das Geschrei darum nicht halb so groß.

Und Markt wird seit hunderten von Jahren in jeder Stadt abgehalten, auch ohne Internet. Man kauft und verkauft. Nun eben auch in Diablo 3. Kaufen und verkaufen gab es übrigens auch in Diablo 2 im großen Stil, nur halt auf umständlicheren Wegen (Internetseiten Dritter, ebay etc.). Also Ruhe bewahren.



Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Wir haben :
> - Level bis Cap


Wie in jedem Rollenspiel, seit es diese gibt. Demnach wäre selbst Baldurs Gate ein MMO. Dass das Blödsinn ist merkst selbst?



Ryxx44 schrieb:


> - Rüstungen


In einem Mittelalter-Fantasyspiel trägt man Rüstungen? Nicht zu fassen.



Ryxx44 schrieb:


> - Bank


Die Beutetruhe (eine Bank gibt es bspw. in WoW) gibt es in jedem modernen Hack 'n Slay. Siehe Titan Quest, was 2006 auf den Markt kam und nicht mal einen richtigen Onlinemodus hat.



Ryxx44 schrieb:


> - Auktionshaus


Siehe erste Antwort bezüglich Warentausch.



Ryxx44 schrieb:


> - Gruppen respektiv Zonenchannel


Simple Chatkanäle machen automatisch aus einem Spiel ein MMO? Interessante Sichtweise... aber nein.



Ryxx44 schrieb:


> - Dungeons (auch wenn nur kleine XD) und Bosse natürlich


Du meinst so Sachen wie "Modriger Keller"? Ja, das sind wahrhaft epische Dungeons. Kein Vergleich mit dem Schwarzen Tempel. Es riecht nach MMO, in der Tat. Wenn auch recht modrig.



Ryxx44 schrieb:


> - Es ist nur Online spielbar Multi mass online (MMO)


Die Definition für MMO lautet korrekt: "Der Begriff Massively Multiplayer Online Game (MMOG), deutsch auch Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Gemeinschaftsspiel, bezeichnet einen Typ eines Computerspiels, das den Spielern eine virtuelle persistente Welt bietet und von sehr vielen (häufig mehreren tausenden) Spielern (Mehrspieler) gleichzeitig über das Internet gespielt werden kann."

Tausende Spieler gleichzeitig... da kommen die 4er-Gruppen aus D3 ja fast ran.



Ryxx44 schrieb:


> - Quests


Ein Rollenspiel beinhaltet Quests? Und ist deswegen ein MMO? Mach Sachen. Müssen alle Spiele, von Wizardry über Might & Magic bis zu Skyrim in MMOs umbenannt werden. Was, kein Onlinemodus?! Egal, sie haben Quests!



Ryxx44 schrieb:


> - Viele Monster töten ( was ein Hack and Slay ausmacht jedoch in jedem MMO mittlerweile gleich ist)


Aha. Guter Vergleich. Und Serious Sam ist also auch ein MMO?



Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Irgendwie treffen beide Genres immer näher aufeinander? XD


Äh... nein.


----------



## Ryxx44 (12. Juni 2012)

Tolle Diskussion die ich losgetreten habe XD.

Ihr fühlt euch echt bei allem angegriffen? Mehr als "nein" ist kein MMO hab ich noch immer nicht gelesen.

Ausser beim Thema persistente Welt das scheint wohl der einzig richtige Punkt zusein.

Also D3 kein MMO Diskussion beendet. Danke


----------



## Yinj (12. Juni 2012)

K.O. nach der 10ten Runde!!

Sieger -->> D3 kein MMO

Was sagen die Fans?

-"Da gab es ja kaum Gegenwehr!"
-"Schwache Argumente, totaler Blödsinn"
-"Wieso... Wieso hat er es versucht"

***Attention***
dafuq more sarcasm
***Attention***


----------



## Ryxx44 (12. Juni 2012)

Fans... das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf mit den sollte man lieber nicht sachlich diskutieren weil hat eh kein Zweck. 

Anders ausgedrückt kleine Marionetten mit einer Gehirnwäsche werdet ihr später mal verstehen =). Noch seid ihr nicht in der Lage dafür.

Nicht alle aber einige.

Edit: Bestes Beispiel dafür ist dass man eigentlich Thesen in Frage stellt und nicht mit allen Mitteln gleich als absurd abzustempeln. Siehe Sarazin Gegner.


----------



## Yinj (12. Juni 2012)

Haha was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen? Du hast versucht uns zu erklären das D3 ein MMO ist, aber es ist kein MMO... Fremder123 hat dir genug Gründe gegeben warum es kein MMO ist. Allein die Definition eines MMO wiederlegt schon deine Aussage.

Für mich ist Call of Duty jetzt auch ein MMO, aber nur weil es sehr viele Online Spielen...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juni 2012)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Tolle Diskussion die ich losgetreten habe XD.


Dafür ist ein Forum da. Zum diskutieren. Ob mit oder ohne iks deh. Schön zu sehen, dass Dir diesbezüglich endlich auch ein Licht aufgeht. Ach ein Tipp, weil Du Dich ja so abgeklärt gibst und jeglicher Gehirnwäsche widerstehst: "XD" und Konsorten zeugen nicht von Seriosität und ernst zunehmenden Aussagen. Klingt erstaunlich, ist aber so.



Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Mehr als "nein" ist kein MMO hab ich noch immer nicht gelesen.


Dann solltest Du dringend Nachhilfestunden nehmen. Die örtliche Volkshochschule bietet sicherlich den Kurs "Lesen-Verstehen-Antworten" an.



Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Anders ausgedrückt kleine Marionetten mit einer Gehirnwäsche werdet ihr später mal verstehen =). Noch seid ihr nicht in der Lage dafür.


Immer schade zu sehen, wenn jemand keine Argumente mehr hat und sogleich auf die (mittlerweile vollkommen ausgetretene) "Fanboy"-Schiene abdriftet. Oder bemitleidenswert. Ja, das trifft es besser.


----------



## Lari (12. Juni 2012)

Hm, für mich würde die Frage nach MMO oder nicht schon damit beantwortet, dass man mit maximal 4 anderen Spielern zusammen spielt.
"Massively" ist für mich persönlich ja was anderes 

D3 ist für mich eher ein Online Hack n Slay, im Gegensatz zu z.B. Torchlight, welches ein Offline Hack n Slay ist

Edit: ich würde aber z.B. auch Shooter mit 32 vs. 32 Gefechten als MMO bezeichnen, MMOFPS eben.


----------



## Fedaykin (12. Juni 2012)

Genau das ist der Punkt. Die Argument von Ryxx44 wurden mit ordentlichen Gegenargumenten widerlegt. Dass sich Ryxx nun hinstellt und behauptet, dass er keine Gegenargumente lesen darf, ist dreist.

"Ihr fühlt euch echt bei allem angegriffen? Mehr als "nein" ist kein MMO hab ich noch immer nicht gelesen."

Dieser Satz, direkt nach dem, durchaus durchdachten und meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach leicht witzigem, Beitrag von Fremder ist schon sehr fragwürdig.

Und sobald jemand nicht der Meinung von Ryxx44 ist, wird ihm eine "Gehirnwäsche" vorgeworfen. Diees geschmückt mit der arroganten Behauptung, dass die angesprochenen Forenteilnehmer dies erst später verstehen werden, ist frech! Wann später? Wenn diese Forenteilnehmer das intellektuelle Level von Ryxx44 erreicht haben? Eine bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## Yinj (12. Juni 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Hm, für mich würde die Frage nach MMO oder nicht schon damit beantwortet, dass man mit maximal 4 anderen Spielern zusammen spielt.
> "Massively" ist für mich persönlich ja was anderes
> 
> D3 ist für mich eher ein Online Hack n Slay, im Gegensatz zu z.B. Torchlight, welches ein Offline Hack n Slay ist
> ...



MMOFPS... mhm Das wäre mal was xD 1000 vs 1000.



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Die Argument von Ryxx44 wurden mit ordentlichen Gegenargumenten widerlegt. Dass sich Ryxx nun hinstellt und behauptet, dass er keine Gegenargumente lesen darf, ist dreist.
> 
> "Ihr fühlt euch echt bei allem angegriffen? Mehr als "nein" ist kein MMO hab ich noch immer nicht gelesen."
> 
> ...




 Sein intellektuelles Level liegt über 9000. Da kommt keiner so schnell hin D
Er war auch der erste der auf die Antwort 42 kam!!


----------



## Lari (12. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> MMOFPS... mhm Das wäre mal was xD 1000 vs 1000.



Nunja, welches MMORPG packt denn ordentliche Schlachten mit mehr als sagen wir mal 100 vs 100 und läuft noch ruckelfrei ohne Lags? WoW als Primus begrenzt die open PvP-Gebiete, Warhammer Online tat es... einzig EVE kommt mir in den Kopf, allerdings auch nicht ohne Abstriche.
Jedenfalls fängt bei mir Massively noch nicht bei 4 Mitspielern an


----------



## Fedaykin (12. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Sein intellektuelles Level liegt über 9000. Da kommt keiner so schnell hin D



Danke, dass du mir diesen Schmunzler in mein Gesicht gezaubert hast:


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wenn diese Forenteilnehmer das intellektuelle Level von Ryxx44 erreicht haben?


Nun, laut seinem Profil ist unser gemeinsamer Freund 25 Jahre. Ich ziehe nun natürlich meinen Hut, denn in diesem wahrhaft biblischen Alter hat man selbstredend alles gesehen und mitgemacht. Was, der Fremde ist noch älter und sollte noch etwas mehr Lebenserfahrung haben sagt ihr? Nein meine Lieben, ich muss euch enttäuschen so leid mir das tut. Da ich ein Opfer von Blizzards umfassender Gehirnwäsche bin, besteht mein einziger Lebenszweck darin, deren Unterhaltungssoftware zu lobpreisen. Also wendet euch bei Fragen zum Sinn des Lebens bitte an Kamerad Ryxx, er wird euch mit seiner Weisheit euren Wissensdurst stillen können. Und nun, bringt mir Pantoffeln, Pfeifchen und Zeitung, seid so gut. Ich will ein wenig am Feuer verweilen, dieser Disput war doch sehr kräftezehrend für einen alten, gehirngewaschenen Mann.


----------



## Yinj (12. Juni 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Nunja, welches MMORPG packt denn ordentliche Schlachten mit mehr als sagen wir mal 100 vs 100 und läuft noch ruckelfrei ohne Lags? WoW als Primus begrenzt die open PvP-Gebiete, Warhammer Online tat es... einzig EVE kommt mir in den Kopf, allerdings auch nicht ohne Abstriche.
> Jedenfalls fängt bei mir Massively noch nicht bei 4 Mitspielern an



naja nehmen wir Pong Grafik dann dürfte das gehen xD ne Anständige Glasfaser Anbindung ins Netz ohne störende Sicherheits Regeln dann dürfte das auch gehen  (MMO Pong Oo)




-Scytale- schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mir diesen Schmunzler in mein Gesicht gezaubert hast:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (12. Juni 2012)

Dann folgen wir alle dem Herrn...nein, ich meinte Ryxx44, folgt der Sandale!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möge er uns zur unendlichen Weisheit führen!


----------



## Yinj (12. Juni 2012)

Jedenfalls zurück zum Thema:

D3 ist keine Enttäuschung. Es ist ein gutes Spiel was mir viel Spaß bereitet, aber auch Enttäuschungen. Der Loot is manchmal echt zum "ko****". Da biste lvl 50+ und es dropen Items für Stufe 40...
Aber das ist etwas was mich antreibt es weiter zu spielen, weil ich weiß Irgendwo werde ich Irgendwann ein besseres Item finden (und vllt mal en Legendary).


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Daaaanke!!!

Das schlimme ist nur das die Legendarys auch totaler Crap sein können ^^ 
Ich hatte bisher nur 1, aber man kann schon froh sein wenn es überhaupt irgendeine Klasse benutzen kann von den Stats her 
Abgesehen davon interessieren mich die Dinger auch nicht vor Lvl 60...






Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Tolle Diskussion die ich losgetreten habe XD.
> Ihr fühlt euch echt bei allem angegriffen? Mehr als "nein" ist kein MMO hab ich noch immer nicht gelesen.



Nicht angegriffen... Aber mir geht es persönlich auch total auf den Sack das immer wieder einer mit seinem geistigen Durchfall um die Ecke kommt, mit immer wieder den gleichen blöden Fragen und Argumenten.
Du bist nich der erste und du wirst sicher nich der letzte sein dem Mann den Unterschied zwischen MMO und Hack n´Slay erklären muss und das gewisse Gemeinsamkeiten es nicht zum selben Spielprinzip machen...

Mag jetzt nicht alles auf deine Ansichten zutreffen, aber einiges auf jeden Fall. Lies dir doch einfach mal bitte das Thema durch. http://forum.buffed....ngsvorschlaege/
Das erspart uns dann hoffentlich mehrere Seiten geflame da du die Argumente die man bringen wird auch 1000 fach dort nachlesen kannst.
Das Thema wurde geschlossen und wenn das selbe hier schon wieder losgeht wird das hier genauso passieren...

Das ganze *NERVT* so unglaublich...


----------



## Murfy (12. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist nur das die Legendarys auch totaler Crap sein können ^^
> Ich hatte bisher nur 1, aber man kann schon froh sein wenn es überhaupt irgendeine Klasse benutzen kann von den Stats her
> Abgesehen davon interessieren mich die Dinger auch nicht vor Lvl 60...



Das soll ja zum Glück mit 1.0.3 angepasst werden. Ich hoffe es wird dann auch wirklich besser und Legandarys sind wirklich Legandarys. Bis jetzt habe ich selbst nur 1 Legandary droppen sehen... und das auf Albtraum, mit richtig schlechten Stats... 

Meine Kollegen waren da glücklicher und für mich ist dadurch auch was abgefallen. (Yey, WD-Set-Kopfteil)

Aber für mich heißt es jetzt nochmal abwarten, das Spiel an sich gefällt mir und was sie zu 1.0.3 vorab gesagt haben klingt auch interessant. Ich bin gespannt.

mfg


----------



## garak111 (12. Juni 2012)

D3 ist kein WOW, kein MMORPG, D3 ist ein H+S. So ist die Kernaussage hier. Möchte nicht widersprechen, aber ein klitzkleiner Gedanke, über den man nachdenken könnte, wäre der beste Freund eines Spielers in einem MMORPG. Wenn du es nicht findest (hast), schau ins AH.
Diesen bzw ähnlichen Satz kann man immer wieder /2 in WOW lesen. Wenn also verdammt viele Spieler (k.A. wieviel überhaupts) ihre Teilchen ins AH stellen und ich durch Zukauf "MEIN" Spiel verbessere ist da sehr wohl ein bisschen M mit in D3. Und es ist vollkommen egal, ob das Ding AH, Trödelmarkt, Rucksack, Bazar oder Schlampentreff genannt wird.

Habe in D3 nun einige Chars auf Niveau Hölle 1-3 hochgespielt, und dann so langsam festgestellt, es kommen "meine" Grenzen des Weiterkommes. Hierzu angemerkt, bisher kein Teil im AH gekauft bzw. verkauft. Und ich glaube mal nur die Hälfte der Hälfte einer Hälfte und davon nur ein minimal verschwindender kleiner Teil der Spieler kann bis Ende Inferno ohne Zukauf durchspielen. Die Loots der Gegner sind ... (ohne Worte) die hergestellten sind ... (nicht viel besser) und das Schwierigkeitsniveau "interessant"  . Solange ich mich aber bis Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle bewege, macht es Spass mit Freunden die Gegner umzumoschen. Da mir das Spiel 0 Euronen gekostet hat, bin ich auch nicht enttäuscht. Hätte ich 50 Euro bezahlt - was ich sicherlich gemacht hätte ohne Jahrespass - hätte ich mich in den A... gebissen vor Frust. 

Was ärgert mich:
Ich brauche ein Goldfarmgear, damit ich mir mein Damgegear und meine Resigear kaufen kann, damit ich in Inferno was reissen kann. Aber dazu brauche ich das AH, mit seinen wohl doch etwas überteuerten Preisen. 2,5 Mio oder gar 15 Mio sind doch wahre Schnäppchen. Ohja ich kann ja auch meine gelben Teile zu etwas kleineren Preisen reinstellen und somit die besseren Teile finanzieren. Ich will ein H+S und kein Marktsimulationsgame, bei dem ich durch Vergleichen und geschickten Geboten meinen Reibach machen muss.

Lösungsvorschlag "meines" Ärgernisses:
Stunde 0 für alle, keiner hat mehr Gold ^^. . 
Dann das AH (sowohl für Gold wie auch für EUR) wie folgt ändern:
Wenn das Teil im AH nicht verkauft wird, ist es einfah weg (hockuspokus) und es kostet ja noch 15% Gebühren - natürlich auch in EUR, wer das Teil im Echtgeld-AH reinstellen will. Das würde die Preise auf ein Level senken, das sinnvoll wäre. Was nützt es, wenn man Millionen Gold benötigt, nur um Diablo in Inferno liegen zu sehen.

Von mir aus bleibt auch alles wie es ist, mir machts trotzdem Spass mit Kumpeln in Hölle rumzulaufen 
Diablo 3 soll ein H+S und nicht S+M sein, obwohl dass evtl. auch einen Reiz haben kann


----------



## Murfy (12. Juni 2012)

Du siehst das ein wenig kurz garak111.

Was meinst du warum noch bis D3 Release (und sicher jetzt immer noch) viele Spieler Diablo 2 spielen.

Es kostet halt ewig Zeit sein Equip zusammenzubekommen und das AH ist dafür KEINE Pflicht (und auch nicht zwingend nötig). Was hier anscheinend viele glauben.

Es soll eine Erleichterung für den Handel darstellen. Ich persönlich habe das AH das erste mal erst benutzt als ich mit meinem ersten Char 60 erreicht habe. 

Und wenn euch etwas zu teuer ist, kauft es nicht. Es gibt genug Schnäppchen, man muss sie nur finden. Und dann heißt es selber Items farmen und glück habe. Oder farmt Gold wie die Irren und versucht euch doch durchs AH voll zu equipen.



> Wenn das Teil im AH nicht verkauft wird, ist es einfah weg (hockuspokus) und es kostet ja noch 15% Gebühren - natürlich auch in EUR, wer das Teil im Echtgeld-AH reinstellen will. Das würde die Preise auf ein Level senken, das sinnvoll wäre. Was nützt es, wenn man Millionen Gold benötigt, nur um Diablo in Inferno liegen zu sehen.



Das würde wieder dazu führen dass die Chats sowie andere Möglichkeiten mit Angeboten überflutet werden. Siehe Diablo 2 mit Ebay.
Ich kann hier nur erneut wiederholen, man benötigt NICHT Millionen Gold um Diablo auf Inferno zu sehen, sondern einfach mehr Zeit.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juni 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Diesen bzw ähnlichen Satz kann man immer wieder /2 in WOW lesen. Wenn also verdammt viele Spieler (k.A. wieviel überhaupts) ihre Teilchen ins AH stellen und ich durch Zukauf "MEIN" Spiel verbessere ist da sehr wohl ein bisschen M mit in D3. Und es ist vollkommen egal, ob das Ding AH, Trödelmarkt, Rucksack, Bazar oder Schlampentreff genannt wird.


Dass man diesen Satz in jedem Forum lesen kann, ist eine Unsitte der Spieler selbst. Und wenn ihr euch unbedingt an diesem Teil des Spiels aufhängen wollt, dann bezeichnet Diablo 2 am besten auch gleich als MMO, da man dort ebenfalls über Verkaufsplattformen Items handelt - im Falle von ebay sogar mittels des Internet-Auktionshauses schlechthin. Aber seis drum, ich bin der MMO-Definitions-Diskussion eh langsam müde.



garak111 schrieb:


> Habe in D3 nun einige Chars auf Niveau Hölle 1-3 hochgespielt, und dann so langsam festgestellt, es kommen "meine" Grenzen des Weiterkommes. Hierzu angemerkt, bisher kein Teil im AH gekauft bzw. verkauft. Und ich glaube mal nur die Hälfte der Hälfte einer Hälfte und davon nur ein minimal verschwindender kleiner Teil der Spieler kann bis Ende Inferno ohne Zukauf durchspielen. Die Loots der Gegner sind ... (ohne Worte) die hergestellten sind ... (nicht viel besser) und das Schwierigkeitsniveau "interessant". Solange ich mich aber bis Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle bewege, macht es Spass mit Freunden die Gegner umzumoschen. Da mir das Spiel 0 Euronen gekostet hat, bin ich auch nicht enttäuscht. Hätte ich 50 Euro bezahlt - was ich sicherlich gemacht hätte ohne Jahrespass - hätte ich mich in den A... gebissen vor Frust.


Nun, ich habe nicht nur 50, sondern sogar 60 Euro für das Spiel bezahlt. Und das als WoW-Spieler - bewusst den Jahrespass nicht genutzt, da WoW eh erstmal ruht. Arsch beißen? Nein, warum auch. Mir macht das Spiel Spaß. Es hat seine Macken, keine Frage. Aber welches Spiel hat das nicht? Schaut man mal durch die einschlägigen Forendiskussionen hier und anderswo könnte man den Eindruck bekommen, Diablo 3 habe das Wort "unvollkommen" überhaupt erst definiert und der große Rest vom Spielefest wäre absolut einwandfrei. Ist natürlich Quatsch, es gibt nur einfach mal verdammt viele Drama Queens.

Und zum Loot-Problem: Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die vielversprechenden Ankündigungen für 1.0.3 Früchte tragen. Dass man z.B. gezielt Akt 1 Inferno farmen kann mit der Aussicht auf gute Dropps hier und da, mit welchen man sich dann weiterkämpft. Ich habe damit überhaupt kein Problem. Alle, die jetzt die Foren mit Tränen fluten, voller Panik ins AH hetzen und sich auf Teufel komm raus durch Inferno stressen knapp 4 Wochen nach Release, vergessen eben das Wichtigste: Es wird auf längere Sicht keinen neuen Content geben. Das was wir jetzt haben muss erstmal eine ganze Weile reichen, ob und wann ein Addon ansteht lässt sich ja jetzt noch gar nicht sagen. Und wie gesagt, das Spiel ist einen knappen Monat alt. Also wozu die Eile? Ich hab Zeit, twinke derweil da jede Klasse ihren Reiz hat und warte auf 1.0.3 um dann weiterzufarmen und vielleicht dann auch in Inferno komplett zu bestehen.

Das AH nutze ich selbst gelegentlich, aber bis dato selten. Bisher habe ich mit jedem Char was Ordentliches gefunden, selbst ein Legendary war dabei (wenn auch für Stufe 16 -.-). Ab und an schau ich mal nach Waffen, wenn man die Suchmaske richtig bedient kann man gute Schnäppchen machen (ganz unten rechts den Sofortkaufpreis auf z.B. 100k festlegen und man bekommt 800 DPS-Waffen seitenweise für nen Äppel und nen Ei, was in A1 erstmal bequem reicht). Ich brauche nicht den überkrassen Megablaster für Quazillionen Gold aus dem Marktplatz, 3 Stufen drunter für den kleinen Geldbeutel tut es auch vollkommen. Das AH ist ja nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, man muss es ja nicht übertreiben dort drin.

Ich spiele das Spiel. Relaxt. Und so macht es nach wie vor einen Heidenspaß.


----------



## Yinj (12. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab bis jetzt das AH zum Großteil nur zum Verkauf genutzt. Die Mats fürn Schmied waren am Anfang sehr beliebt (~250 Essenzen aus Normal für Teilweise 30k+). Hab mir für meinen Mönch 2x Waffen gekauft einmal auf ca. lvl 20 rum und auf 45 und das waren echte Schnäpchen. Und jetzt vor kurzem MF EQ falls ich einen goblin finde oder auf Goblin Jagd gehe.
Das Ah ist eine nette Abwechslung und kann nützlich sein, aber ich Glaub High-End Eq wird man darin net so einfach finden.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Juni 2012)

Ich hab aufgehört zu spielen.

Hab mir heute GT5 für die PS3 bestellt. denke damit komme ich gut über d3 hinweg.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich hab aufgehört zu spielen.
> 
> Hab mir heute GT5 für die PS3 bestellt. denke damit komme ich gut über d3 hinweg.



GZ


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich hab aufgehört zu spielen.
> 
> Hab mir heute GT5 für die PS3 bestellt. denke damit komme ich gut über d3 hinweg.



Hey Leute in China is grad en Sack Reis umgefallen DD

Anscheinend ist Fehler 37 dafür verwantwortlich. Die Führenden Reis Unternehmen in China wollen nun Blizzard verklagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Hab mir heute GT5 für die PS3 bestellt. denke damit komme ich gut über d3 hinweg.


Genauso wie andere Unbelehrbare Rift, Aion & Co. nutzten, um über WoW "hinwegzukommen". Einen Monat später hatten sie gemerkt, dass der Ersatz Mist war und dann sah es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Juni 2012)

jo kann schon sein das ich es irgendwann wieder spiele.
aber zum jetzigen zeitpunkt investiere ich meine zeit lieber in etwas anderes.

überigens zum sack reis.
mein post bezieht sich aufs thema...soll heissen für mich ist das spiel eine enttäuschung.
wenn euch die meinungen anderer nicht interessieren (auch von denen die eben enttäuscht sind) warum gibt es diesen thread überhaupt?


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> überigens zum sack reis.
> mein post bezieht sich aufs thema...soll heissen für mich ist das spiel eine enttäuschung.
> wenns euch die meinungen anderer nicht interessieren (auch von denen die eben enttäuscht sind) warum gibt es diesen thread überhaupt?



Weil dein Beitrag, mein lieber bkeleanor, überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema, geschweige denn einer ordentlichen Diskussion zu tun hat. Du hast lediglich geschrieben, dass:



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich hab aufgehört zu spielen.
> 
> Hab mir heute GT5 für die PS3 bestellt. denke damit komme ich gut über d3 hinweg.



Und das interessiert wirklich niemanden. Und, dass du nun auf den "keiner will eine negative Meinung zu D3 hören/lesen"-Zug aufspringst, ist schwach...sehr schwach.

Ein sinnvoller Beitrag wäre wie folgt gegliedert:

_Ich bin der Meinung, dass D3 eine Enttäuschung für mich persönlich ist, weil: [insert random opinion].

Diese Punkte, welche in meinen Augen deutliche Mängel sind, sind Gründe, weshalb ich das Spiel an den Nagel hänge. Was haltet ihr davon, bzw. wie steht ihr zu den geäusserten Punkten?

_Das, mein lieber bkeleanor, wäre ein sinnvoller Beitrag, der eine Diskussion anregt. Alles andere ist lieblos hingerotzter geistiger Dünnpfiff. Du hast dir nicht die Mühe gemacht einen sinnvollen Beitrag zu schreiben, lebe mit den Konsequenzen.

so long


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Zum Thema? Dafuq? Da fehlen aber noch en paar Sachen, wie z.B. Warum?

Mein Lehrer hat mir früher immer wenig Punkte für Halbherzige Antworten gegeben


----------



## RoseEvil (13. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> jo kann schon sein das ich es irgendwann wieder spiele.
> aber zum jetzigen zeitpunkt investiere ich meine zeit lieber in etwas anderes.
> 
> überigens zum sack reis.
> ...




Was hast du denn von dem Spiel erwartet? Ein neues WoW?

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung meines Freundekreises sind viel enttäuscht, weil sie alle dachten, das wird ein neues WoW ( zu den ihrer Verteidigung, sie kannten vorher D1/D2 auch net =P, hatten aber den Jahrespass ( vorrangig wegen den Mount und weil Sie eh weiter das Bezahlt hätten + als extra halt D3 ))


Das war denen entweder zu viel Geklicke,  paar die Story ...... oder, oder, oder


Wobei ich sagte, dass das normal ist, ist ein anderes Genre. Mich freute D3 sehr, gerade früher sehr lange D2 gespielt.

Aber sie gingen mit falschen Vorstellungen an das Spiel ran, und somit war es eine entäuschung. Es ist aber halt ein anderes Spiel. Man kann es mit anderen Hack&Slay Spielen vergleichen, aber nicht mit MMO´s ( gut Mythos würde gehen XD )


----------



## Vintar (13. Juni 2012)

Also, Enttäuschung würde ich es jetzt nicht direkt bezeichnen.

Jedoch habe auch ich mir gesagt, dass ich nicht mehr weiter spiele. Zum einen wurde extrem viel aus D3 entfernt was man aus D2 gewohnt war, übrig geblieben ist ansich nur ein rein auf Items basierter Fortschritt. Kaum Wiederspielwert der einzelnen Klassen und ein Infernomodus der wenig Spaß macht.

Nachdem ich vor einigen Tagen Diablo im Infernomodus gekillt habe, fragte ich mich was ich nun tun sollte. Klar, in Diablo gings immer nur um Items. Nur ist es mir irgendwie zu stumpf ins blaue hineinzufarmen bei einer unterirdischen Droprate, ohne sonstigem Fortschritt (Stichwort Level 99). Das Auktionshaus macht das handeln sehr einfach und nimmt deswegen Einfluss auf die Droprate. Dementsprechend ist man teilweise besser dran wenn man Gold farmt. Nur werden systematisch sämtliche Spots gehotfixed so dass man wiederum ganze Akt Abschnitte spielen soll. Bei denen kommt jedoch rein vom Goldwert her wenig rum. Das ganze wird episch ausgedehnt, teilweise (so mein Gefühl) um einen Leidensdruck zu erzeugen um doch am Ende im RMAH Geld zu lassen.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2012)

RoseEvil schrieb:


> sind viel enttäuscht, weil sie alle dachten, das wird ein neues WoW ( zu den ihrer Verteidigung, sie kannten vorher D1/D2 auch net =P, hatten aber den Jahrespass ( vorrangig wegen den Mount und weil Sie eh weiter das Bezahlt hätten + als extra halt D3 ))
> 
> Das war denen entweder zu viel Geklicke, paar die Story ...... oder, oder, oder


Auweia. Das tut beim lesen fast schon körperlich weh. Die Naivität heutzutage kennt scheinbar keine Grenzen. x.X Also ich hab ja schon viel gelesen "Inferno Mist/ AH Mist/ Onlinezwang Mist", aber weil es kein neues "Spiel XYZ" ist, zumal aus einem ganz anderen Genre - wie gesagt, auweia.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Das, mein lieber bkeleanor, wäre ein sinnvoller Beitrag, der eine Diskussion anregt. Alles andere ist lieblos hingerotzter geistiger Dünnpfiff. Du hast dir nicht die Mühe gemacht einen sinnvollen Beitrag zu schreiben, lebe mit den Konsequenzen.
> so long



gut da muss ich dir recht geben, so will ich den die begründung zu meinem entschluss nachholen.

zuerst will ich aber sagen, dass ich bis ca. hölle akt. 3 das spiel wirklich toll fand, eben aufgrund des aus meiner sicht gut gelungenen mehrspieler modus.

ab diesem zeitpunkt kam dann der mangel zum vorschein, welcher mich letzt endlich auch einen schlussstrich ziehen lies.
Das wäre dann die fehlende möglichkeit den charakter gezielt zu verbessern. da herrsch nun auch wieder erklärungsbedarf.
damit meine ich in 1. linie den schmied. es ist mir einfach zu schade um meine zeit wenn ich jedes item 2-10 mal herstellung muss um die richtigen stats zu bekommen. zudem ist die herstellung dieser ausschusswahre nicht mal günstig.

natürlich ist das auktionshaus da die bessere variante...aber halt! da gibt es ja diese aberwitzigen typen die völlig aus der luftgegriffen preise für gering bessere ware verlangen und bei inferno ist das richtig zum kotzen.

inferno ist dann einfach nur noch zermürbend und da man das ja nicht zwingend spielen muss und sowieso alles nur wiederholung ist hab ich aufgehört.


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Diablo is halt en Spiel bei dem man die meiste Zeit Farmen muss/sollte. Mir macht das auch nciht immer Spaß, aber zum Glück gibt's andere Spiele die man dann zur Abwechslung Spieln kann.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Das wäre dann die fehlende möglichkeit den charakter gezielt zu verbessern. da herrsch nun auch wieder erklärungsbedarf. damit meine ich in 1. linie den schmied. es ist mir einfach zu schade um meine zeit wenn ich jedes item 2-10 mal herstellung muss um die richtigen stats zu bekommen. zudem ist die herstellung dieser ausschusswahre nicht mal günstig.


Spiele wie Diablo 3 haben keine feste Itemliste. Das ist nun mal so. Wenn Du so etwas möchtest, um gezielt auf ein Item "hinarbeiten" zu können, dann wirst Du wohl oder übel auf Spiele wie z.B. World of Warcraft ausweichen müssen. Dort gibt es riesige Datenbanken mit allen erdenklichen Items und diese haben feste Werte, abgesehen von irgendwelchen grünen World Dropps. Du kannst gezielt zu Boss X gehen, der Item Y garantiert in seinem Loottable hat. Es muss halt nur droppen. Hack 'n Slays leben von der Zufallskomponente der Werte auf den Items. Es droppt ständig was, ob sinnvoll oder nicht entscheidet der Zufall. Dass die Wertezusammenstellungen in D3 nicht immer sinnvoll sind (Armbrust mit Int oder Stärke z.B.) bezweifelt ja keiner.

Und mit 1.0.3 wird ja einiges angepasst. Handwerkskosten werden dann deutlich verringert (Juwelenschleifen ist dann praktisch kostenlos, wenn man das in der Patchvorschau mal so betrachtet), die Akt-Übergänge in Inferno sollen besser abgestimmt werden und schon in Akt 1 soll besseres Zeug droppen. Ich setze jetzt mal hohe Erwartungen in diesen Patch und rate, erstmal abzuwarten bis dahin.



bkeleanor schrieb:


> und sowieso alles nur wiederholung ist


Diablo 3 ist Dein erstes Hack 'n Slay, richtig?

Was auch viele vergessen, die Diablo 2 jetzt hier praktisch als überirdisch gut stilisieren: Auch das hatte Macken. Nicht zu knapp. Es wurde erst mit der Zeit und etlichen Patches sowie LoD zu dem ausgereiften Spiel, wie wir es heute kennen. Ich z.B. konnte damals mit der Releaseversion den 4. Akt nicht durchspielen, weil sich da immer der PC aufhängte. Erst nachfolgende, gepatchte Versionen kriegten das hin. Man stelle sich das bei D3 vor - der Teufel wäre los. Noch mehr als ohnehin schon. Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem damaligen Test zu LoD von 4players:

"Was ich persönlich im Test als sehr enttäuschend empfand, war die doch sehr niedrige Droprate von Items bei Endgegnern wie Andariel, Duriel, Mephisto und auch Izuael. Insgesamt bekam ich in diesen Endkämpfen nur zwei gelbe &#8222;Rare Items" - und das für viele Stunden Spielzeit."

Das Ausschlaggebende ist unterstrichen, da einer der Hauptkritikpunkte in D3. Heute kräht da kein Hahn mehr, dass es in D2 einst auch so war. Also Herrgott nochmal, D3 ist noch nicht mal einen Monat auf dem Markt. Gebt ihm eine Chance zu reifen. 1.0.3 wird nicht der letzte Patch sein, so Blizzard sich ebenso hingebungsvoll drum kümmert wie um D2. Jetzt schon wieder abspringen kann man natürlich machen. Aber manchmal ist Geduld die sinnvollere Variante. Mir macht es immer noch Spaß. Vielleicht weil ich geduldig bin.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> warum gibt es diesen thread überhaupt?



Naja ganz einfach. Das is der einzige Thread der noch nich geschlossen wurde obwohl sich hier eigentlich alle nur gegenseitig flamen und ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen...


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Spiele wie Diablo 3 haben keine feste Itemliste. Das ist nun mal so. Wenn Du so etwas möchtest, um gezielt auf ein Item "hinarbeiten" zu können, dann wirst Du wohl oder übel auf Spiele wie z.B. World of Warcraft ausweichen müssen. Dort gibt es riesige Datenbanken mit allen erdenklichen Items und diese haben feste Werte, abgesehen von irgendwelchen grünen World Dropps. Du kannst gezielt zu Boss X gehen, der Item Y garantiert in seinem Loottable hat. Es muss halt nur droppen. Hack 'n Slays leben von der Zufallskomponente der Werte auf den Items. Es droppt ständig was, ob sinnvoll oder nicht entscheidet der Zufall. Dass die Wertezusammenstellungen in D3 nicht immer sinnvoll sind (Armbrust mit Int oder Stärke z.B.) bezweifelt ja keiner.
> 
> Und mit 1.0.3 wird ja einiges angepasst. Handwerkskosten werden dann deutlich verringert (Juwelenschleifen ist dann praktisch kostenlos, wenn man das in der Patchvorschau mal so betrachtet), die Akt-Übergänge in Inferno sollen besser abgestimmt werden und schon in Akt 1 soll besseres Zeug droppen. Ich setze jetzt mal hohe Erwartungen in diesen Patch und rate, erstmal abzuwarten bis dahin.
> 
> ...



Was in D2 soll es sowas auch gegeben haben? Ketzerei! D

Geduld ist etwas was man in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft nicht mehr Erwarten kann (beim Großteil). Alles mus sofort Perfekt ohne Probleme Funktionieren. Jeder der einen Acc in irgendeinem Forum hat ist Automatisch ein Experte! Was da für Müll geschrieben wurde beim Start von D3...



ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja ganz einfach. Das is der einzige Thread der noch nich geschlossen wurde obwohl sich hier eigentlich alle nur gegenseitig flamen und ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen, ständig wiederholen...



Weißt du wie anstrengend es ist das alles zu lesen?


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Diablo 3 ist Dein erstes Hack 'n Slay, richtig?



Nein nicht mein 1. hack'n slay


----------



## Murfy (13. Juni 2012)

Habe noch etwas mehr oder minder konstruktives hinzuzufügen. Da ich ja größtenteils mit anderen Leuten spiele und auch viele aus WoW kenne die (wegen Jahrespass) Diablo 3 spielen, fängt man so ein paar Meinungen auf.

Größtenteils ist es einfach so dass die Spieler die in anderen Games auf Perfektion aus sind in Diablo 3 schnell frustrieren...
Ich habe schon oft beim Gruppenspiel gehört "Lass diese Elite-Gruppe einfach übersprigen, die ist zu schwer" oder "lass uns einfach schnell zu Boss durch".
Was ich eigentlich nicht verstehe, da ich mich persönlich gerne an jeder Elite-Gruppe ein Bein ausreiße und gerne auch mal länger an ihr sitze. Einfach in der Hoffnung "Vielleicht droppt gerade bei dieser Gruppe das Item was besser ist als meins!". Und ich zerschlage alle Fässer, Vasen etc., öffne jede Truhe, durchsuche Waffenständer. Und um so mehr ist dann die Freude wenn wirklich was gutes droppt.
(Ich spiele zZ als total defensiver Barb, mit einem defensiven Monk und einem DH der unsere Glaskanone spielt. Und ihr glaubt garnicht wie verarscht man sich vorkommt, wenn man, mit +60% Ausweichen durch Berserkerwut und -65% Schaden durch Schmerzen unterdrücken + knapp 800 Resi und 7000 Rüstung, bei manchen Affix-Kombinationen einfach mal in null-Komma-Nix im Staub liegt... Feuerketten sind zZ mein größter Feind)

Die meisten anderen, die aus WoW kommen, gefällt größtenteils die extremen Zufallsstats auf denn Items sowie die ständigen Wiederholung des Spielinhaltes (normal/albtraum/hölle/inferno) nicht. Das sind aber nicht nur die die von WoW kommen, sondern auch Leute die vorher nie ein Hack'n'Slay gespielt haben und es wegen des Hypes gekauft haben.

Hack'n'Slay ist einfach kein Spiel für Leute die Spiele gerne durchspielen oder schnell Ziele erreichen. Die meisten die sich beschweren wollen schnell durch Inferno durch um das Spiel dann an die Wand zu hängen.

Für mich (als Hack'n'Slay-Liebhaber) bietet das Spiel aber noch deutlich mehr, was andere, denen das Genre wohl nicht so sehr liegt, einfach als unnötig ansehen bzw. garnicht erst sehen.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ich habe schon oft beim Gruppenspiel gehört "Lass diese Elite-Gruppe einfach übersprigen, die ist zu schwer" oder "lass uns einfach schnell zu Boss durch".


Genau das ist der Grund, warum ich bspw. jedes öffentliche Spiel meide und nur mit ausgewählten Leuten von der FL spiele. Die haben glücklicherweise dieselbe Motivation wie ich (und Du halt):


Murfy schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich nicht verstehe, da ich mich persönlich gerne an jeder Elite-Gruppe ein Bein ausreiße und gerne auch mal länger an ihr sitze. Einfach in der Hoffnung "Vielleicht droppt gerade bei dieser Gruppe das Item was besser ist als meins!". Und ich zerschlage alle Fässer, Vasen etc., öffne jede Truhe, durchsuche Waffenständer. Und um so mehr ist dann die Freude wenn wirklich was gutes droppt.


Hab gestern sogar den Erfolg für 1.000 kaputte Vasen bekommen.^^



Murfy schrieb:


> sondern auch Leute die vorher nie ein Hack'n'Slay gespielt haben und es wegen des Hypes gekauft haben.


Na endlich spricht es mal einer aus. DAS ist das Hauptproblem des Spiels. Nicht vereinzelte Bugs. Nicht Loot mit teils unpassenden Werten. Nicht der Warenumschlagplatz names Auktionshaus. Sondern eine Community, die (noch) etliche Leute beinhaltet welche mit dem Spielprinzip im Grunde gar nix anfangen können, einfach mal auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind und jetzt die Foren vollmüllen, wie doof das Spiel sei und alles immer dasselbe ist. Da kann man direkt hoffen, dass diese Klientel wieder abspringt und die Spieler in Ruhe lässt, die auch was mit dem Genre anfangen können.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Na endlich spricht es mal einer aus. DAS ist das Hauptproblem des Spiels. Nicht vereinzelte Bugs. Nicht Loot mit teils unpassenden Werten. Nicht der Warenumschlagplatz names Auktionshaus. Sondern eine Community, die (noch) etliche Leute beinhaltet welche mit dem Spielprinzip im Grunde gar nix anfangen können, einfach mal auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind und jetzt die Foren vollmüllen, wie doof das Spiel sei und alles immer dasselbe ist. Da kann man direkt hoffen, dass diese Klientel wieder abspringt und die Spieler in Ruhe lässt, die auch was mit dem Genre anfangen können.



Amen Bruder, Amen


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Weißt du wie anstrengend es ist das alles zu lesen?



Ich denke nicht mal halb so anstrengend wie die letzten 10 Seiten dieses Threads


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht mal halb so anstrengend wie die letzten 10 Seiten dieses Threads






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



W3NN DU D45 HI3R L353N K4NN57, BI57 DU 3CH7 V011 D3R H4R73 7YP.

D

Ich frag mich wie das Spiel wird, wenn Blizzard PvP hinzu Patcht. Mal sehen was dann noch an den Klassen selber passiert!


----------



## Sethek (13. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> wenn euch die meinungen anderer nicht interessieren (auch von denen die eben enttäuscht sind) warum gibt es diesen thread überhaupt?



Berechtigte Frage.
Scheint leider so, als wäre das buffed-Forum mehr oder minder vollends diskussionsbefreit.
Ich habs jetzt auch endgültig aufgegeben. Mit Fanatikern kannst nicht diskutieren, die kannste nur ignorieren, bis sie Dir auf den Pelz rücken, und sie dann totschlagen, wennde nicht ihrer Meinung sein magst.
Für mich ist grenzdebiles salbadern darüber, was Kritik am goldenen Kalb üben so über mich aussagt (und da gab es im thread hier schon so einiges - von spielerischer Inkompetenz zu "kein old-school-Spieler der nur weils hip ist auf den Zug aufgesprungen ist" ja schon alles an vor Stupidität triefender Ignoranz) gottlob kein "auf den Pelz rücken" mehr. Das ewig gleiche Muster des Steinzeitmenschen - "Der hat ne andere Meinung als ich - ah, ich weiß schon, mit dem stimmt was nicht, das liegt bestimmt an XY."
Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Murfy (13. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund, warum ich bspw. jedes öffentliche Spiel meide und nur mit ausgewählten Leuten von der FL spiele. Die haben glücklicherweise dieselbe Motivation wie ich (und Du halt):



Ja, das Problem ist dass die einen, wirklichen aktiven, D3-Spieler auf meiner FL es immer sehr eilig haben durchs Spiel zu kommen. Die anderen sind alle nicht so wirklich begeistert oder prinzipiell noch nicht sehr weit im Spiel. 
Irgendwo kann ichs auch verstehen, wir haben nur 2 mal die Woche Zeit um gemeinsam zu spielen (wegen UNI/Arbeit) und da wollen sie natürlich vorran kommen.
Trotzdem freue ich mich eher über Elite-Gruppen, da sie für mich nette Herausforderungen darstellen. Genauso wie die Zombie- oder Skellettarmeen, die immer mal wieder lustig sind um einfach schnell viel zu töten und die Rag-Dolls fliegen zu sehen.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hab gestern sogar den Erfolg für 1.000 kaputte Vasen bekommen.^^



Hehe, ja. Den Erfolg habe ich auch schon eine Weile.

mfg


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Berechtigte Frage.
> Scheint leider so, als wäre das buffed-Forum mehr oder minder vollends diskussionsbefreit.
> Ich habs jetzt auch endgültig aufgegeben. Mit Fanatikern kannst nicht diskutieren, die kannste nur ignorieren, bis sie Dir auf den Pelz rücken, und sie dann totschlagen, wennde nicht ihrer Meinung sein magst.
> Für mich ist grenzdebiles salbadern darüber, was Kritik am goldenen Kalb üben so über mich aussagt (und da gab es im thread hier schon so einiges - von spielerischer Inkompetenz zu "kein old-school-Spieler der nur weils hip ist auf den Zug aufgesprungen ist" ja schon alles an vor Stupidität triefender Ignoranz) gottlob kein "auf den Pelz rücken" mehr. Das ewig gleiche Muster des Steinzeitmenschen - "Der hat ne andere Meinung als ich - ah, ich weiß schon, mit dem stimmt was nicht, das liegt bestimmt an XY."
> Traurig aber wahr.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Doch die Meinungen anderer Interessiert uns, aber aus:



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich hab aufgehört zu spielen.[/font] [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hab mir heute GT5 für die PS3 bestellt. denke damit komme ich gut über d3 hinweg.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]kann ich schlecht eine Meinung oder einen Grund erkennen. [/font]


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Doch die Meinungen anderer Interessiert uns, aber aus:
> 
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]kann ich schlecht eine Meinung oder einen Grund erkennen. [/font]



Sorry aber wenn du aus "Ich hab aufgehört zu spielen" meine Meinung zu dem Spiel nicht ableiten kannst dann weiss ich auch nicht.

Grund ist klar der hat dort noch gefehlt hab ich mittlerweile nachgeholt.


----------



## Yinj (14. Juni 2012)

"Ich hab aufgehört zu spielen" sagt mir nicht warum, wieso weshalb. Kann viele Gründe geben (die hast du ja jetzt genannt). In einer Diskussion ist eine These ohne Beleg/Grund unwichtig .


----------



## Davatar (14. Juni 2012)

Ich les hier immer mal wieder regelmässig rein und hätt oft grosse Lust, mal dem einen oder andern zu widersprechen, nur fehlt mir momentan leider die Zeit. Aber hier mal noch meine Meinung, nachdem ich nun doch auch schon einige Spielzeit hinter mir habe.
Vorneweg: Meine Hack'n'Slay-Erfahrung sieht wie folgt aus: Diablo 1-3, Torchlight 1, Ragnarok Online 1 (auch wenn das eher sone Art MMO-Hack'n'Slay war), Darkstone, Nox, sowie diverse längst vergessene alte koreanische Hack'n'Slays, dies nie nach Europa geschafft haben. Von den aufgezählten Titeln sind meine persönlichen Favoriten:
- Diablo 1 wegen der Atmosphäre
- Ragnarok Online wegen der gigantischen Welt und dem tollen Crafting-System (aber wie gesagt, das Spiel war eigentlich ein rechter Spezialfall und sollte nicht unbedingt mit normalen Hack'n'Slays verglichen werden)
- Nox wegen der tollen und lustigen Geschichte

aber mein absoluter persönlicher Favorit ist immernoch Diablo 2.
Diablo 2 spielte ich direkt ab Release, also zuerst ohne und später mit LoD (Addon). Blöderweise wählte ich damals den Paladin, der zwar anfänglich recht lustig war, jedoch enorme Macken in der Spielmechanik hatte: Damals gabs noch keine Synergien (Talente, die andere Talente positiv beeinflussen), was zur Folge hatte, dass viele Talente lausig schlecht waren und man praktisch überall Talentpunkte investieren musste, um irgendwie über die Runde zu kommen (Widerstands-Aura gegen alles war damals nämlich mist, man brauchte Widerstands-Auren gegen einzelne Effekte, sprich Feuer, Gift oder Blitz). Eifer (eine sehr schnelle Angriffkombination) funktionierte damals noch so, dass man mit jedem investierten Talentpunkt einmal mehr zuschlug, allerdings mit einer Schlagabfolge, die man nicht abbrechen konnte. Anfänglich wars ja toll, 4-5x hintereinander extrem zuzuschlagen. Wenn man allerdings zu den Doofen gehörte, die da 10-20 Punkte reininvestierte, konnte man oft einfach nur noch zuschauen, wie sich der Pala in den Tod prügelte, da man ja die Schlagfolge nicht abbrechen konnte und daher eine Flucht aus der Monsterhorde unmöglich war. Normal und Albtraum gingen aber dennoch recht gut alleine mit dem Pala, jedoch Hölle war dann echt die Hölle. In meinem Freundeskreis spielten noch 4-5 andere Leute Diablo 2 und hatten auch alle pünktlich zu Release gestartet. Nachdem diese schon seit Monaten Diablo in Hell umgenietet hatten, war ich endlich mal soweit, überhaupt den Flammenfluss anzugehn (letzter Pfad auf dem Weg zu Diablo). Nur, da der Pala so absolut extrem unbalanciert war, war das einfach nicht möglich. Letztendlich mussten mir 2 Leute den Flammenfluss freiräumen, damit ich mich dann etwa 5 Stunden am Stück an Diablo durchsterben konnte. Iiiirgendwann lag er dann aber endlich auch mal. Zum Glück konnte man damals den Singleplayer-Charakter in ein LAN-Spiel übernehmen, sonst hätt ich Diablo wohl bis zu den ersten paar Patches nie gelegt.
Aber auch alle anderen Klassen hatten so ihre Macken. Der Barbar hatte beispielsweise den Wirbelwind. Dieser machte unverhältnismässig viel Schaden und man musste im Prinzip nichts anderes tun, als auf die eine Seite der Karte rechtsklicken, dann auf die entgegengesetzte Seite und schon war alles tot, was da vorhin irgendwie rumgelaufen war. Nur hatte der Wirbelwind das selbe Problem wie der Eifer: einmal begonnen, nicht mehr stoppbar. Das bedeutete, dass wenns viele Fernkämpfer hatte und man zu weit wirbelte, man nur noch zuschauen konnte, wie der Baba fertigwirbelt, um dann instant down zu gehn.
Die Hexe war auch lustig. Mit dem Statikfeld konnte man nem Gegner prozentual Schaden machen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war das aber ursprünglich nicht begrenzt wie heute. Heute geht das nämlich in Albtraum nur noch bis zu nem Viertel und in Hell nur noch bis zur Hälfte der HP. Damals konnte man aber Diablo selbst in Hell noch praktisch totcasten mit dem Statikfeld (bitte um Korrektur, wenn ich das nicht mehr ganz richtig in Erinnerung haben sollte) und musste dann nur noch ein paar andere Casts machen, um ihm den Rest zu geben. Ausserdem hatte die Hexe (wie auch alle anderen Klassen) extrem viele Skills, die einfach viel zu wenig Schaden machten (Comboblitz, Feuerblitz, Eisblitz) und solche, die einfach absolut unbrauchbar waren (Telekinese, Pala-Hammer - ohja, ursprünglich war der absolut unbrauchbar, ...).
Ich könnte noch viel aufzählen, aber das, worums mir geht ist, dass das Spiel zu Anfang völlig unbalanciert war, so wies bei Diablo 3 heute übrigens auch ist. Ich werde später näher darauf eingehen. So ziemlich jeder Patch, der vor dem Addon kam, änderte mindestens eine Charakterklasse so stark, dass die bisherige Skillung entweder abgeschwächt oder sogar unspielbar wurde. Erst mit LoD pendelte sich das dann so ein, dass man selbst mit den abstrusesten Skillungen noch extrem weit kam oder sogar auch den 5. Akt in Hell meistern konnte.
Der grosse Spielspass lag bei Diablo 2 hauptsächlich in folgenden vier Punkten:
- Leveln bis lvl 99
- Wiederspielbarkeit war enorm durch die verschiedenen Skill-Möglichkeiten
- Die Charakterklassen spielten sich alle komplett unterschiedlich
- Gezieltes Items farmen (Standard-MF-Runs, Truhen-Runs, Mephi-Runs, Baalruns, Akt 5-Runs, Cowruns und was es nicht alles gab)

Genau diese drei Punkte fehlen mir heute bei Diablo 3.

*Leveln bis lvl 99:*
Auf lvl 60 ist man schon bereits in Hell, sprich vor dem letzten Schwierigkeitsgrad Inferno. Danach ist mit leveln Schluss. Viele WoW-Spieler finden leveln nicht so toll, ich find aber genau das so spannend an den Hack'n'Slays. Es dauert normalerweise einfach eeeewig bis zum Maximal-Lvl und in den hohen Levels freut man sich immer wieder abartig drüber, wenn man wieder nen lvl geschafft hat. Obwohl ich Ewigkeiten lang Diablo 2 spielte (und auch heute noch spiele), hatt ich nie nen Char auf lvl 99, mein höchster war lvl 97, aber nachdem dann die Ladder mit den Spezial-Runensets eingeführt wurde, spielte ich nur noch Ladder und da fehlte mir zwischen den Ladder-Resets irgendwie immer die Zeit, um noch nen Char über lvl 90 hinaus zu spielen. Das störte mich aber auch nicht sonderlich, denn mit den vielen verschiedenen Charakterklassen konnte man immermal wieder nen neuen Char erstelllen und ne neue Skillung ausprobieren.
Langzeitmotivation durchs leveln? Nicht vorhanden.

*Wiederspielbarkeit durch die verschiedenen Skill-Möglichkeiten:
*In den Foren schwirrt derzeit immer mal wieder der Direktvergleich der Skill-Trees von D2 zu D3 rum. Vor allem Floppy verlinkt dieses Bild der Zauberin immer mal gern wieder. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist das einfach nur ein irreführendes Bild. Das Problem liegt nämlich darin:
In D2 hatte man eine begrenzte Menge an Attributs- und Talentpunkten, die man nach lvlups verteilen konnte. Falls man seinen Charakter total verskillt hatte, war irgendwann ein Weiterkommen unmöglich. Ich denke jeder musste diesen Moment in D2 mal erleben. Das war äusserst ärgerlich, drum führte Blizzard dann irgendwann in der recht späten Ära des Spiels ein, dass man Attributs- und Skill-Resets durchführen kann, wenn man die entsprechenden Gegenstände gefunden hat. Der grosse Vorteil an dieser Variante war aber, dass man sich beliebig viele Spezialisierungen an Chars erstellen konnte. So hatte man vielleicht eine Feuer-Eishexe und ne reine Blitz-Hexe. Später kam dann vielleicht noch eine Nahkampfhexe oder eine Blitz-Feuer-Hexe oder sowas dazu. Die Wiederspielbarkeit einer einzelnen Charakterklasse war gewaltig, da eben die Spielweise nicht einfach nur aus den Stats der Ausrüstung kam, sondern kombiniert wurde mit Talenten, Synergien und vor allem Attributen. Sowas gibts heute in D3 nicht mehr.
Klar kann man heute in D3 jederzeit zwischen den Skills wechseln und das hat auch was Tolles an sich, so kann man nämlich seinen Char nicht mehr verskillen, aber mal ehrlich, hat so irgendjemand heute noch nen Anreiz nen zweiten Char der selben Klasse hochzuspielen? Ich habs getan, einmal nen Char im Single-Player alleine und einen im Multiplayer mit nem Freund. So richtig lustig war das dann irgendwie auch nicht mehr beim zweiten Mal. Es gab nichts, was den zweiten Char der selben Klasse spielerisch irgendwie vom ersten Char abhebte.
Langzeitmotivation durch Skill-Möglichkeiten? Einfach nicht vorhanden.

*Unterschiedliche Charakterklassen:
*Diablo 2 hatte anfangs 5, später 7 Charakterklassen und sie spielten sich alle komplett unterschiedlich (ok der Druide war der Halbbruder vom Nekro, aber alle andern Klassen spielten sich wirklich komplett unterschiedlich). Das war toll, das war fantastisch, das machte Lust auf mehr! Hatte man von einem Char mal genug, spielte man nen andern und es fühlte sich an, als würde man ein anderes Spiel spielen. Wie sieht das in Diablo 3 aus? Sind wir mal ehrlich, Zauberer und Dämonenjäger spielen sich in etwa gleich, der Hexer ist noch sehr nahe dran. Mönch und Barbar sind von der Spielweise auch extrem ähnlich. Es fühlt sich in etwa an, als gäbe es eine Nah- und eine Fernkämpferklasse.
Langzeitmotiviation durch unterschiedliche Charakterklassen? Nicht vorhanden. Man spielt mit jedem einmal bis und mit Ende Inferno durch, danach stampft man ihn ein oder braucht ihn noch zum farmen für die andern Chars.

*Gezieltes Item farmen
*Das war eigentlich der Punkt, der einzig wirklich wichtige, den ich von Diablo 3 erwartet hatte (nicht erhofft, sondern erwartet!) und von dem ich nachwievor masslos enttäuscht bin. Das ganze Itemsystem basiert komplett auf Zufall. Da das Thema schon zigfach behandelt wurde, hier die Kurzversion:
- In D2 gab es miese, mässige, gute und fantastische grüne Sets. In D3 sind die meisten einfach unbrauchbar und selbst wenn sie theoretisch gut wären spielts immernoch ne extreme Rolle, wie sie ausgewürfelt werden. In D2 hatte ein Stat eines grünen Setteils eine Range (zB 10-15% MF), aber war nicht komplett zufällig. Das ist heute nicht mehr so und das ist schlecht.
- In D2 gabs miese, mässige, gute und fantastische goldene Items. Ich würd mal sagen auf Grund der Häufigkeit der Drops entsprechen die Uniques (golden) von D2 den heutigen Legendaries. Also ich weiss nicht wies Euch geht, aber mir sind schon viele Legendaries gedroppt und die waren allesamt Müll. Natürlich hab ich im AH auch schon diese perfekt ausgewürfelten Legendaries in D3 gesehn, aber eben da liegt dann wieder das problem: ausgewürfelt...komplett zufällig.
- In D2 gabs Farmspots. Diese wurden durch verschiedene Patches immer mal wieder verändert, verbessert, verschlechtert oder verschoben, aber es gab sie. Mephisto dürfte ich eine gefühlte Quatrillion mal gekillt haben, Cowcow-Runs spielte ich manchmal von Samstag Nachmittag bis spät in die Nacht rein, immer schön einen nach dem andern. Heute gibts das nicht mehr. Die bekannten Farmspots (zB Gobborun, Vasenrun...) wurden bisher systematisch ausgemerzt, weil es angeblich ein tolleres Spielgefühl sein soll, nen kompletten Akt immer und immer wieder durchzuspielen und darauf zu hoffen, dass nicht allzu viele unbesiegbare Gegner-Kombinationen dabei sind. ... ... ... ahja...Sorry, aber für viele Spieler (wie mich z war genau dieses endlose Farmen des selben Abschnitts etwas Tolles. Natürlich ist der Nephalem-Buff ein Anreiz dazu, mal wieder nen halben oder ganzen Akt durchzuspielen oder noch drin zu bleiben, wenn sich was angesammelt hat. Aber durch die fehlende Zufälligkeit der Karten machts einfach keinen Spass die selben Gebiete immer und immer wieder zu sehen. In D2 waren die meisten Gebiete so extrem zufällig, dass sie auch nach dem zigtausendsten Mal spielen noch spassig waren, denn sie fühlten sich immer wieder neu an. In D3 jedoch kann ich heute die Akte 1, 3 und 4 praktisch im Schlaf durchspielen und die Gebiete sind immer die selben. Was soll daran nen Anreiz bieten, das Gebiet erneut zu betreten? Die komplett zufällig ausgewürfelten Items könnens ja nicht sein.
Ich meine in D2 kann man gezielte Andariel-Runs machen und hofft dabei auf die Möwe oder was equivalentes. Dort machts effektiv Sinn, in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden und unterschiedlichen Gebieten zu farmen, weil auch unterschiedliches Zeug droppt. Heute droppt überall das Selbe: levelorientierter, zufälliger Mist.
Langzeitmotivation durch Items farmen? Begrenzt vorhanden.


Dass die Akte 2-4, kombiniert mit der üblen Dropchance der Items im Verhältnis zum ersten Akt in Inferno jenseits von gut und böse sind muss ich ja auch nicht mehr sagen, das dürfte mittlerweile jedem klar sein. Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist, dass die Fernkämpferklassen in Inferno einfach easy going sind, sofern man ein Bisschen movementmässig gut drauf ist, die Nahkampfklassen hingegen einfach auf ne gute Ausrüstung komplett angewiesen sind, da sie sonst nichts reissen können. Aber diese beiden Punkte werden früher oder später noch korrigiert (der erste ja beim nächsten Patch), drum geh ich nicht weiter darauf ein.

Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass Diablo 3 für mich eigentlich doch recht enttäuschend ist. Klar, es ist ein solides Spiel, es macht mir Spass und ist für ein Hack'n'Slay auch ganz gut, aber es ist halt einfach kein Diablo...es ist eher ein Torchlight...und das gefällt mir nicht.


Edit: Es wird jedenfalls bei mir drauf hinaus laufen, dass wenn ich mit allen 5 Chars Diablo in Inferno gelegt hab, ich das Spiel deinstalliere und erst bei nem Addon wieder hervornehme. Solange spiele ich dann halt Diablo 2 ... oder was Anderes.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Mit Fanatikern kannst nicht diskutieren, die kannste nur ignorieren, bis sie Dir auf den Pelz rücken, und sie dann totschlagen, wennde nicht ihrer Meinung sein magst.


Aha. Wer da wohl fanatischer ist? Der mit Worten um sich wirft oder der, der dabei gleich an körperliche Gewalt denken muss? Fragen über Fragen.



Davatar schrieb:


> nur fehlt mir momentan leider die Zeit


Wie man an der "Kürze" Deines Beitrages sieht.^^ Der allerdings wirklich gut ist, die beste Kritik am Spiel, die ich bisher hier und anderswo lesen konnte. Kann man weitgehend so unterschreiben, auch wenn einem das Spiel gefällt.



Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Es wird jedenfalls bei mir drauf hinaus laufen, dass wenn ich mit allen 5 Chars Diablo in Inferno gelegt hab, ich das Spiel deinstalliere und erst bei nem Addon wieder hervornehme. Solange spiele ich dann halt Diablo 2 ... oder was Anderes.


Bei den heutigen Festplattengrößen wäre eine Deinstallation meiner Ansicht allerdings recht sinnfrei, so man denn schon weiß dass man nochmal reinschauen wird.


----------



## Murfy (14. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> aber mein absoluter persönlicher Favorit ist immernoch Diablo 2.
> Diablo 2 spielte ich direkt ab Release, also zuerst ohne und später mit LoD (Addon). Blöderweise wählte ich damals den Paladin, der zwar anfänglich recht lustig war, jedoch enorme Macken in der Spielmechanik hatte: Damals gabs noch keine Synergien [...] Letztendlich mussten mir 2 Leute den Flammenfluss freiräumen, damit ich mich dann etwa 5 Stunden am Stück an Diablo durchsterben konnte. Iiiirgendwann lag er dann aber endlich auch mal. Zum Glück konnte man damals den Singleplayer-Charakter in ein LAN-Spiel übernehmen, sonst hätt ich Diablo wohl bis zu den ersten paar Patches nie gelegt.


Schön das es hier jemand mit mehr Erfahrung mal erwähnt, es war damals schon so. Und nur weil es damals schon so war heißt es nicht dass man jetzt alles perfekt macht, schließlich ist Diablo 3 nicht Diablo 2, sondern ein neues Spiel.



Davatar schrieb:


> Aber auch alle anderen Klassen hatten so ihre Macken. [...]


Das sagt eigentlich schon alles aus. Und an diesen Macken wird ja gearbeitet.



Davatar schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch viel aufzählen, aber das, worums mir geht ist, dass das Spiel zu Anfang völlig unbalanciert war, so wies bei Diablo 3 heute übrigens auch ist. Ich werde später näher darauf eingehen. So ziemlich jeder Patch, der vor dem Addon kam, änderte mindestens eine Charakterklasse so stark, dass die bisherige Skillung entweder abgeschwächt oder sogar unspielbar wurde. Erst mit LoD pendelte sich das dann so ein, dass man selbst mit den abstrusesten Skillungen noch extrem weit kam oder sogar auch den 5. Akt in Hell meistern konnte.


Und erneut.



Davatar schrieb:


> Der grosse Spielspass lag bei Diablo 2 hauptsächlich in folgenden vier Punkten:
> - Leveln bis lvl 99
> - Wiederspielbarkeit war enorm durch die verschiedenen Skill-Möglichkeiten
> - Die Charakterklassen spielten sich alle komplett unterschiedlich
> ...


Hab den Fehler mal korrigiert. 
Ich persönlich finde es angenehmer irgendwann mal eine Cap erreicht zu haben und dann alles mit dieser Cap auf einem dafür ausgelegten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu versuchen, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache.
Auch das Skillsystem finde ich persönlich besser, wenn mir das alte auch gefallen hat. Aber es ist auch schön alles verwürfeln zu können, die neuen Mixe finde ich da sehr interessant.
Ja, die Klassen haben so manche Ähnlichkeiten, doch finde ich sie trotzdem ziemlich unterschiedlich. Wenn man Gemeinsamkeiten sucht findet man auch welche und die sind immer vorhanden.
Und auch die gezielten Runs waren damals was interessantes, doch ich bevorzuge lieber Random-gruppen-schnetzeln sowie Elitegruppen-(versuchen-zu)-schnetzeln, als immer und immer wieder einen Boss zu legen.
Wie gesagt, alles Geschmackssache.



Davatar schrieb:


> Dass die Akte 2-4, kombiniert mit der üblen Dropchance der Items im Verhältnis zum ersten Akt in Inferno jenseits von gut und böse sind muss ich ja auch nicht mehr sagen, das dürfte mittlerweile jedem klar sein. Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist, dass die Fernkämpferklassen in Inferno einfach easy going sind, sofern man ein Bisschen movementmässig gut drauf ist, die Nahkampfklassen hingegen einfach auf ne gute Ausrüstung komplett angewiesen sind, da sie sonst nichts reissen können. Aber diese beiden Punkte werden früher oder später noch korrigiert (der erste ja beim nächsten Patch), drum geh ich nicht weiter darauf ein.


Ja, daran wird zum Glück schon gearbeitet.



Davatar schrieb:


> Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass Diablo 3 für mich eigentlich doch recht enttäuschend ist. Klar, es ist ein solides Spiel, es macht mir Spass und ist für ein Hack'n'Slay auch ganz gut, aber es ist halt einfach kein Diablo...es ist eher ein Torchlight...und das gefällt mir nicht.
> 
> 
> Edit: Es wird jedenfalls bei mir drauf hinaus laufen, dass wenn ich mit allen 5 Chars Diablo in Inferno gelegt hab, ich das Spiel deinstalliere und erst bei nem Addon wieder hervornehme. Solange spiele ich dann halt Diablo 2 ... oder was Anderes.


Jo, für die denen Hack'n'Slays prinzipiell gefallen heißt es zZ wohl wirklich warten auf Patches und Add-Ons und dann schaut nochmal rein.

mfg


----------



## Davatar (14. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Bei den heutigen Festplattengrößen wäre eine Deinstallation meiner Ansicht allerdings recht sinnfrei, so man denn schon weiß dass man nochmal reinschauen wird.


Ja das war auch eher gemeint im Stil von "wenn Ziel erreicht, dann erst mal links liegen lassen, bis es weitergeht"


----------



## Yinj (14. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöner Beitrag Davatar!!!

Mit dem Skillsystem hast du recht. Ich weiß noch mit meinem Pala bin ich beim Endboss in Akt2 hängen geblieben. Falsch geskillt und schon wurds nix. Jetzt ändere ich kurz en paar Runen oder die Fähigkeiten wenn ich merke mit der aktuellen Combo komm ich nicht weiter.
Das mit den Items gefällt mir. Wie du sagst, in D2 konntest du abschätzen wie gut ein Item ist. Jetzt kann es auch der totale Müll sein (glaub nur die ungefähre Anzahl der stats ist vorgegeben). Aber genau weil die Items auch totaler Müll sein können bist du länger mit farmen beschäftigt.


----------



## floppydrive (14. Juni 2012)

Also wie man Davatar sein Beitrag gut finden kann bleibt mir wirklich schleierhaft, 50% ist einfach eine falsche Betrachtung und von jemanden der nie großartig im Battle.net zu tun hatte


----------



## Davatar (14. Juni 2012)

Floppy, mit der Einführung des Ladder-Systems hab ich nur noch in der Ladder (sprich Battle.Net) gespielt, aber vorher halt vorwiegend allein oder im LAN. Und wenn Du der Meinung bist, meine Betrachtung sei falsch, dann geh bitte konkret darauf ein, damit ich weiss, was genau Du meinst und unter Umständen ein Bisschen weiter ausführen kann, was ich meine, falls es falsch rüber gekommen sein sollte.


----------



## floppydrive (14. Juni 2012)

Ich schreibe heute abend vielleicht etwas genauer dazu wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (14. Juni 2012)

Einige Leute sollten sich einfach mal vor Augen halten, dass Äpfel mit Birnen nicht verglichen werden sollten...
Es handelt sich hier um einen Wahrnehmungskonflikt von Personen verschiedener Generationen.

So findet der Partner meiner Mutter zum Beispiel seinen Gameboy mit der 24 Spiele Sammlung nach wie vor top! PSP / PS Vita oder die Nintendo DS, da muss man ihm nicht mit kommen. Die Spiele machen ihm einfach keinen Spaß.

Diablo 3 ist der DS, Diablo 2 der Gameboy.

Heutige Spiele zielen auf die heutige Zielgruppe ab. Blizzard versucht dabei eine breite Masse zu treffen - was sie auch tun. Etliche Leute meckern rum, etc... aber gekauft haben das Spiel dann doch die meisten. Somit lag Blizzard mit ihrer Entscheidung richtig.

Ich selbst finde Diablo 3 in Ordnung. Ich freue mich auf Patch 1.0.3, wenn der Übergang nach Inferno für Normalsterbliche, drop-unglückliche, Spieler etwas humaner wird (ab Akt2) und finde bei Weitem nicht, dass die 50 EUR herausgeschmissenes Geld gewesen sind. Ich habe mehr als 50 Stunden gespielt und spätestens ab dem Zeitpunkt gilt bei mir alles als lohnenswerte Institution.

Wer es anders sieht bitteschön, aber einige Spieler sollten mal ETWAS realistischer denken. Bzw. ihr Weltbild grundlegend ändern, denn sonst - so meine Vermutung - werden sie auch weiterhin sehr oft enttäuscht werden im Leben...


----------



## ego1899 (15. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> W3NN DU D45 HI3R L353N K4NN57, BI57 DU 3CH7 V011 D3R H4R73 7YP.



*Laut einer Sutide an eeinr enhsegciln Utvriesänit ist es egal, in wlhecer Rloheegifne die Buctbeashn in eniem Wrot snid. Das eizing Wtchigie ist, dsas der erste und der lettze Btasbhcue am rtgihcein Pltaz snid. Der Rset kann toatl decaindnurher sein, und man kann es iemmr ncoh onhe Plroembe lesen. Das legit daarn, dass wir nchit jeedn Bhubcsetan aellin lesen, serondn das Wrot als Gnezas.*


----------



## Tôno (18. Juni 2012)

..einmal alle Akte durchgespielt, war ein nettes Erlebnis. Aber das ganze nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal......Nee danke 
Deinstalliert. Fertig, abputzen, nächstes Spiel bitte :-P


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Juni 2012)

Tôno schrieb:


> ..einmal alle Akte durchgespielt, war ein nettes Erlebnis. Aber das ganze nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal......Nee danke
> Deinstalliert. Fertig, abputzen, nächstes Spiel bitte :-P




Ausgezeichnete Diskussionsgrundlage....not


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juni 2012)

Der ganze Thread hat schon gar keine Diskussionsgrundlage mehr ich bin froh das hier kaum noch einer postet...

Diese "Ich mag´s" und "Ich mag´s nich" Diskussion hängt einem irgendwann einfach nur zum Hals raus. Da kann ich auch mit jemandem diskuttieren warum mir schwarz besser gefällt als grün oder warum ich lieber Schnitzel essen als Schokolade...


----------



## Murfy (19. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Der ganze Thread hat schon gar keine Diskussionsgrundlage mehr ich bin froh das hier kaum noch einer postet...
> 
> Diese "Ich mag´s" und "Ich mag´s nich" Diskussion hängt einem irgendwann einfach nur zum Hals raus. Da kann ich auch mit jemandem diskuttieren warum mir schwarz besser gefällt als grün oder warum ich lieber Schnitzel essen als Schokolade...



Also ich nehm lieber die Schokolade. Finde ich total unverständlich dass du Schnitzel lieber ist. Ich meine, Schokolade ist süß und Schnitzel einfach nur Fleisch. Und was sagen die Vegetarier dazu.

So in etwa.

Aber es ist wohl wahr, der Großteil hier beschränkt sich auf "mir gefällt" oder "mir gefällt nicht". Aber wie ich bereits irgendwo hier erwähnt habe und es sicher mehrfach gesagt wurde: "Ob es eine Enttäuschung ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden."

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juni 2012)

Aja eben... 

Und ich bin generell kein Fan von Süßigkeiten und würde wohl jedes Fleischgericht einer Tafel Schokolade, nem Eis oder Ähnlichem vorziehen


----------



## Firun (19. Juni 2012)

Zu, wegen zuviel OT Spam , herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle beteiligten


----------

